# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Newer lady member needing diet & workout guidance

## GirlyGymRat

I recently joined this site and have noticed how helpful the diet forum is in personalizing menus for individuals. And some newer members have inspired me to reach out for exercise guidance too!

My goal is to hit 130 lbs +/- 5

My stats: 
54
Young 47 (post menopausal with an even slower metabolism)
BF% ~ 26
160 lbs in a size 8/10 (but i once topped the scales at 180)
Lean body mass 109
Ideal body weight 121 - 140
I am muscular and firm but have a layer of fat all over so as a visual, think stocky cheer leader. I carry the majority of my excess weight in the stomach  apple shapeno hips, but my gluts/quads/hamstrings are developed - please dont ask for picturesI am shy about thatperhaps when I reach my goal  :Wink:  

I workout faithfully, even when I travel for business and pleasure. I spin 3 times per week plus 1 step bench aerobics. I also do a 1 hour weight resistance training of all major muscles and do machine weights 3 x per week for 45 minutes working back, arms and stomach. Every other week, I add a yoga class and an extra 30  45 minutes on the weight machines. I have a pilates machine at home and use it if I cant get to the gym and have an elliptical (no handle bars so it is collecting dust). I lasted 8 days on the P90x program (so have free weights and chin up bar) but in that short period of time my body was responding. I am an easy gainer so I need to watch the weights I have trapz without work em. 

I love to workout...especially spinning class! Last year to prepare for a life event, I hit it 9 -11 hours a week with spin/step/running/weights/pilates/yoga and the best I could do was down to 146 pounds. I looked great even with my pooch. So about 2 months ago, I started a 6-9 month cycle of hgh @ 4iu 5/2 but am toying with the idea of 3 ius 7/0. Then 2 weeks ago, I added clen @ 80mg which I am running for 3 weeks on/3 off. I expect a lot of noise about this.dont be too hard on me, please. 

I also love to eatprotein and sweets are my favs. I recently found out that I have high sugar and my doctor put me on oral medicine. Although diabetes runs in my blood lines, I would love to toss that prescription in the trash! 

So here is where I initially wish for some help. I have been trying to follow this plan, but find that I am starving by 5pm and end up over eating, like tonight. I am trying to initially severely limit by net carb intake to 30g/daily, and eventually rise to a higher level, not more than 55 net carbs. My body neatly packages excess carbs on my tummy. I can do protein shakes during the day as snacks but find that most of them are high in sugars. Maybe you can suggest a low sugar alternative. My macro is in grams of p/c/f. 

1st meal at 630 Total calories 30 @ 6/1/0
Egg whites

2nd meal around 900 Total calories 145 at 17/8/5
2 oz chic/10 baby carrots

3rd Meal 11:30 Total Calories 485 at 55/6/21
4oz chic/salad/Detour bar (lower sugar protein bar)

4th Meal @ 2:30 Total calories 178 at 14/7/11 
Hard boiled egg/low fat string cheese/blueberries. 

5th Meal @ 5:00 on non workout nights I am so hungry and eat dumb Total calories 520 @ 36/47/19
Ham Sandwich with bread and lean ham or something
5th meal @ 700 on workout nights (twice per week) Total calories [email protected] 36/18/7
Isalean shake with cottage cheese	

6th Meal (none on workout nights)total calories 203 31/8/4
Low fat 2% Cottage cheese 

Total Counts on my non workout days 1,365 [email protected] 128/70/56 
Total Counts on my workout days 1,160 calories @ 135/45/45

I get up at 445 and go to bed at 9:00 during the week. I currently eat 4 meals and enjoy two glasses of wine on Friday and/or Saturday nite. 

Oklooking for diet and fitness adviceso bring it on! Thanks so much!

----------


## Damienm05

I appreciate the effort you put into posting your diet but it's simply awful and I won't bother critiquing it as it's 100% in need of complete overhaul. You need to be educated first.

For being hungry, just eat endless amounts of fibrous veggies such as brocolli, spinach, asparagus, cauliflower, etc. They are calorie neutral and 10g of net carbs worth is likely more than you can fit in your belly. Now that said, I see no reason you have to limit net carbs. In fact, I'd eat as many as 150g daily via low GI, natural foods such as sweet potatoes, oats, beans, and lentils. This way, you're not depriving your body and mind of the glucose it needs to function optimally. If you're dead set on very low carb - the diet needs to be ketogenic meaning fats become your primary energy source. You'll actually see rapid weight loss and increased energy levels with such a diet as opposed to protein only. As such, it's the only severely low carb diet accepted in BB circles. Watch these videos and read the link below them. If you're going to limit net carbs - you cannot also limit fats to this extent without actually slowing down weight loss, damaging your longterm health and performance in the gym.

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x9lrfk
http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x9lquq
http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x9lq7u

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/s...uirements.html

Also, read this for general knowledge - in fact, READ IT FIRST: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ead&highlight=

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thank you for the input. I will take alook at all the information you provided. 

I am not so dead set on limiting carbs, although my doctor had suggested it to keep sugar down...so I was trying to be respectful. I previoulsy ate more carbs then recently suggested and lost 25 pounds. My blood results are really what I am interested in. Thanks again!

----------


## Damienm05

> Thank you for the input. I will take alook at all the information you provided. 
> 
> I am not so dead set on limiting carbs, although my doctor had suggested it to keep sugar down...so I was trying to be respectful. I previoulsy ate more carbs then recently suggested and lost 25 pounds. My blood results are really what I am interested in. Thanks again!


You have to understand that there's low GI complex carbs and then there's carbs (various sugar types among them) that spike insulin and wreak havoc on blood glucose levels. The final link will show you carbs that you should be eating.

----------


## gbrice75

Welcome! I agree with Damien in that the diet needs alot of work, or better yet needs to be scrapped and completely reworked. It sounds like you're already doing a TON of cardio and working out, so chances are the diet is where you're going all wrong. 

Your total calories are pretty low. I'm willing to bet that with a good diet, we could get you eating MORE and you'd still lose the bodyfat - while effectively satisfying hunger. You may actually be eating too little, and causing your body to not only stubbornly hold on to the fat it already has, but actually making NEW bodyfat via dietary fat. Based on your description, I believe this is your problem. Severe calorie restriction isn't the answer, especially when you have lots of active tissue (muscular legs you described for instance) which needs to be fueled. (relatively) HIGHER calories and the cardio you're already doing is key. See the small article I wrote on this for an explanation - titled 'calories in calories out, but not quite'.

Good luck, looking forward to seeing what kind of diet you can come back with!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Okay. I know something is wrong....I am so dang hungry which causes me to make bad choices later in the day. I will retool the diet but it will take me a few days and will get something out to you guys later this week. 

In the meantime, I am steaming some brocilli, making some rolled oats with stevia and grabing a fist full of almonds and some hummus for tomorrow, I pre-make my meals since I don't have time during the week so will have to start next week with a new diet. Really appreciate it!!

----------


## Damienm05

Another good tip since you mentioned hummus is going to the health food store and picking out zero-fat organic hummus and/or lentil dips. They are like 15 cals, 1g net carbs per serving, 8 servings per container and really, really good. Basically just pureed onions, garlic, lentils, chickpeas, spices. Great nutrients and fiber. Eat 2 chicken breasts with a ton of spinach and a container of this stuff and 350 calories later, you'll think you just had thanksgiving dinner and be loosening your belt guilt-free.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Am I on track by needing 3 plans based on AM PM and non workout days. 

AM workout days. On empty stomach to accelerate fat loss or 1/2 banana enough? Protein loload after wo?

PM wo days. More carbs in meals 2 and 4 snacks. Protein load afterwards? Note I go to sleep within 2 hours of this meal. 

Off days. 
More carb in AM and limit at night?

I ate egg whites and oatmeal 4 hours ago and I am still full. This is a new feeling!

----------


## Damienm05

You're over-thinking it. 5-8 small protein based meals throughout the day and low GI carbs as needed for energy.

Below is a sample diet I made for a client with your same goal. She wasn't a bodybuilder, so we can go more hardcore for you but she did drop 30 lbs in 12-weeks while adding muscle as a beginner.


" *****,

I ran your numbers based visual estimates since we’re yet to do a body fat test using calipers. I have gotten quite accurate. Based on that and what you’ve told me about your lifestyle, I’ve established a TDEE of right around 2100 for you. Rather than starve the lbs. off of you, I’d rather set a daily caloric intake of 1600. That deficit alone won’t result in the rapid weight loss you seek but if you plan on doing cardio 3-5 times per week outside of our sessions, you can still be losing as much as 2 lbs. of fat per week. You'll also notice a fairly drastic drop in water weight right away. As you become more active and build more muscle – your TDEE will go up and give you some more leeway. In just a few short months of dieting you’ll be good to go but no cheating minus the controlled day once per week! We’ll keep training hard in the gym but this is where the hard work really counts – it’s all in the diet.

As for your cheat day we discussed – just make sure you don’t eat a ton of calories or fat and cut off carb consumption 3 hours prior to bed. Within those parameters, eat all the Chinese food you want (Easier said than done, right?). A cheat day is beneficial because your body will realize it’s not starving and become more willing to let go of stored body fat. Just don’t consume too many calories or you’ll create new fat. Also remember what we touched on earlier regarding business happy hours: there’s no need to give up drinking 100% on this regiment. Just mix with diet and account for the calories in your drinks and either skip a meal (not recommended) or do an extra cardio session the next day (recommended). Remember, alcohol, even without added sugar, is 7 calories per gram! 

This diet may look strict but I promise, you’ll have so much natural energy and you’ll feel so thin after the first week, you’ll get addicted to eating this way.

I’ve assumed you wake up at 6:30 AM and go to bed at 10:30 PM. Adjust the times based on any variation from that assumption, it doesn’t matter.

Supplements/additions: Female specific multivitamin, calcium/bone-health supplement, One gallon of water daily, caffeine or energy supplements as needed (this increases your heart rate and causes you to expend more energy and sweat more, increasing weight loss) but remember nothing beats proper nutrition. 

Note that each meal is accompanied by specific macronutrient statistics - 
(grams of protein / grams of carbs / grams of fat / calories)

Meal 1 / Breakfast - 7:00 AM: 1 whole egg, 3 egg whites, ½ cup oatmeal. Add splenda to your oats instead of sugar. Early morning, you need an energy source (complex carbs – oatmeal) and a Lean protein source to maintain/build lean tissue throughout the day (eggs/whites).
20 / 28 / 7 / 261




Meal 2 / Snack - 10:00 AM: 1 oz. Almonds (about 18-22 kernels), ½ cup greek yogurt with ½ cup sliced strawberries. Add splenda to your yogurt instead of sugar. This is a second meal to be taken at work. You’re sedentary at work sitting at a desk, so there’s no real need for complex carbs or a lot of protein since there’s no muscle strain. We’ll use fats instead (almonds) which as you should know, have a lower propensity to be stored as body fat when not “burned” – The yogurt will provide some calcium and protein for bone health and the berries will yield antioxidant health without the sugar content.
12 / 14 / 18 / 250



Meal 3 / Lunch - 1:00 PM: 4 oz. chicken breast sliced, 1 cup green veggies (whatever your favorite is, I like Asparagus), 1 cup brown rice. You workout on your lunch break with me for 60 minutes just after this meal. It’s important that we have plenty of complex carbs for sustained energy during the workout (brown rice). Also, we want a full serving of protein and veggies as this is a major meal.
39 / 44 / 6 / 398



Meal 4 / Snack - 4:00 PM: Kashi brand granola bar, 1 scoop whey shake – very healthy, low-sugar, sweet snack to kill sugar cravings and give you something convenient for your commute home. Take the whey shake (fast protein) directly after our session for fast PWO muscle recovery and do the granola bar on the way home to maintain healthy blood glucose levels and prevent muscle catabolism.
27 / 19 / 5 / 140

Meal 5 / Dinner – 7:00 PM: 6 oz. Salmon filet, 1 cup green veggies, 1 teaspoon olive oil Notice no carbs here due to the late time of day and lack of physical activity, just healthy fat, veggies and protein baby.
38 / 5 / 15 / 397


Totals: 
136 grams of protein
108 grams of carbohydrates
52 grams of fat
1546 calories


Grocery List for one week:
32 oz. Boneless, skinless chicken breast – approximately 4 large breasts.
2 dozen large eggs
7 Salmon Filets (Wegman’s sells a club pack of 7 frozen 6 oz. Chilean Salmon filets for $19.99)
1 jar of roasted almonds
1 quart no-sugar added Greek yogurt
2 packages of fresh Driscoll’s strawberries
1 large cylinder of raw rolled oats
1 bag brown rice
2 boxes of Kashi Granola bars (6 in each I believe)
At least 50 oz. of brocolli, asparagus, brussel sprouts, spinach etc. You can never have too many because when hungry, you should snack on these. Buy more depending on how much you like veggies. I eat 8 cups daily. I also pay for convenience and buy them in ready-to-microwave steam bags. 
Low calorie cooking spray for lubricating pots/pans pans. A little extra virgin olive oil now and then is fine of course. "

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damienm05 awesome info. thanks for sharing. very useful. 

one follow-up on the video. free day or free meal?

----------


## Damienm05

> Damienm05 awesome info. thanks for sharing. very useful. 
> 
> one follow-up on the video. free day or free meal?


Sorry, was in DC yesterday. Free day but I have to emphasize that this was for a first-time attempt at a healthy lifestlye not someone who'd already proven their dedication. As not to deter her and to continue getting my paycheck - I had to make the diet somewhat appealing so I allowed her a free day. No binge eating and obviously the cals should stay moderate but if she wanted a burger for lunch and general tso's chicken for dinner 1 day a week - fine! 

Ideally, you should not cheat. An unplanned cheat meal will happen sooner or later anyway.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Ideally, you should not cheat. An unplanned cheat meal will happen sooner or later anyway.


Understand. This month will be challenging - 3 parties, 2 luncheons and a cookie exchange plus an all inclusive. My plan is to give away the cookies to the folks at work - security personnel, maintenance workers, leave in coffee area. I will make the best choices possible at luncheons and eat before I go to evening parties. I kicked up the cardio by adding an extra spinning class, although I know that this will not compensate for bad food choices. The all inclusive will be difficult...more wine...more hidden bad fats. I will do my best. I will stay away from the dessert table except for one meal. I will wind sail everyday (love that...great overall body activity) and there is a running trail nearby. 

I incorporated diet revision starting Tuesday, and was having a hard time getting up the calories and proteins, lacking the proper staples. I used your helpful grocery list and the nice folks behind me couldn't help but comment on all the healthy good food in my cart. Little did they know, it looked different to me too! 

Hopefully 2mrw, I will post options to your sample diet which has been a *BLESSING*...I would never have come up with that myself and would still be eating poorly.

*Thank you Thank you Thank you for the support!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

On other question....I am completing my 3 week clen cycle and am on schedule to start back up the first week in January. What would you suggest? Stop until I get some real loss come February? March? Or just put them away for now?

----------


## Damienm05

> Understand. This month will be challenging - 3 parties, 2 luncheons and a cookie exchange plus an all inclusive. My plan is to give away the cookies to the folks at work - security personnel, maintenance workers, leave in coffee area. I will make the best choices possible at luncheons and eat before I go to evening parties. I kicked up the cardio by adding an extra spinning class, although I know that this will not compensate for bad food choices. The all inclusive will be difficult...more wine...more hidden bad fats. I will do my best. I will stay away from the dessert table except for one meal. I will wind sail everyday (love that...great overall body activity) and there is a running trail nearby. 
> 
> I incorporated diet revision starting Tuesday, and was having a hard time getting up the calories and proteins, lacking the proper staples. I used your helpful grocery list and the nice folks behind me couldn't help but comment on all the healthy good food in my cart. Little did they know, it looked different to me too! 
> 
> Hopefully 2mrw, I will post options to your sample diet which has been a *BLESSING*...I would never have come up with that myself and would still be eating poorly.
> 
> *Thank you Thank you Thank you for the support!*


I'm glad you found the information helpful!

Truth be told, I don't want you to get into a bad habit of doing so regularly but adding extra cardio _can_ negate bad food choices. In fact, I know a lot of people who've lost a lot of weight simply by becoming very active. I also know many gym rats with great bodies who never really follow a clean diet; they simply implement a lot of exercise. So, within reason, don't sweat the upcoming cheats throughout the season. As long as you're clean days well outnumber your bad days, you'll be well ahead of the curve.

Now, as for the stimulant fat burners - I see no problem with you beginning another clen cycle once your receptors have been refreshed come January, provided your diet and cardio is 100% dialed in by then. You seem to understand, unlike many, that clen is only a small boost and not an answer - that's what's important. Take pictures, measurements, keep logs - don't rely on the scale and don't second guess your progress.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Here is my revised plan which is very similar to that provided by Damienm05. I take in 96 oz of water daily, sometimes with a crystal light to curb my sweet tooth. I intend to mix the whey protein shake with homemade Kefir using 2% milk about 3 times per week. If sweetener is required, I use stevia.

Is it imperative that I take in the 6 oz protein and cup of leafy veggies or can I replace with a protein shake or something else and a spoonful of supergreens? Since I go to bed within two hours on pm workout days, I think I can get by with a meal replacement shake and not be hungry and because it is easier on my digestive system. 

Any problems with a coke zero about 3ish? Need other suggestions to take the edge off my sugar cravings, so that I am not diving into the candy bowl for a handful of mini Reeses peanut butter cup by 3. 

Can I move the almonds from Meal 2 into a different location? Trying to later sub them with peanut butter and find some low carb bread to a dry peanut butter sandwich before PM workout. 

What is the lowest total daily caloric intake for a day (given that I am balancing p/c/f around 40/35/25%)? 

Morning coffee with cream...is the sugar free ok


Note: Italian Farro 1/4 cup is 7/35/1/170

M-F
Meal 1 @ 630
½ cup egg whites and ½ cup rolled oats OR ¼ cup Italian farro/ 2 cups coffee with tbsp sugar free creamer

Meal 2 @ 930
½ cup greek yogart with ½ cup berries (strawberries/blueberries/raspberries)
Almonds

Meal 3 @ 12:30
4 oz of lean protein (wild salmon/steel head fish/tilapia/tuna in water/shrimp/crab/chicken/turkey)

2 cups spinach or spring mix salad with 4 cherry tomatoes/hearts of palm/radishes/a tiny bit of crumbled blue cheese/4 croutons. Typically no salad dressing, rarely white balsamic and only a drizzle. 
Or 1 cup steamed broccoli with hummus or lentil dip

1/2 cup brown rice or ¼ cup Italian ferro or small sweet potato. 


Meal [email protected] 4:30
Kashi bar - on the way to the gym or on the way home 
Whey Protein on the way home after gym or after arriving home 

Meal 5 @ 630 non workout days / 700 or 815 on workout days
6 oz salmon (wild salmon/steel head fish/tilapia/tuna in water/chicken/turkey)

Veggies (salad, broccoli, asparagus, steamed broccoli/ cauliflower/baby carrot/summer squash mix)

Bed time @ 900 pm


My schedule is very different on days off, so I did a little tweaking. I thought I should consume the larger protein meal post workout and limit carb intake pre workout to maximize fat loss. 

Meal 1 @ 8:00 (prior to AM workout)
½ banana (this is about the size of a mini/small banana)

Meal 2 @ 11:00 
Whey protein on the way home
½ cup Greek yogurt with ½ cup berries (strawberries/blueberries/raspberries)

Meal [email protected] 12:30
6 oz of lean protein (wild salmon/steel head fish/tilapia/tuna in water/shrimp/crab/chicken/turkey)

2 cups spinach or spring mix salad with 4 cherry tomatoes/hearts of palm/radishes/a tiny bit of crumbled blue cheese/4 croutons. Typically no salad dressing, rarely white balsamic and only a drizzle. 
Or 1 cup steamed broccoli with hummus or lentil dip

Meal [email protected] 3:00
Kashi bar 

Meal 5 @ 6:00
4 oz salmon (wild salmon/steel head fish/tilapia/tuna in water/shrimp/chicken/turkey)

Veggies (salad, broccoli, asparagus, steamed broccoli/ cauliflower/baby carrot/summer squash mix)

Meal 6 @ 8:30
Chocolate whey protein shake

Bedtime before 11 on Saturday/9 on Sunday

----------


## SlimmerMe

hey girlgymrat! looking good! Don't you want to go pink? click below and let them know.....

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e-forum./page2

----------


## Damienm05

> Here is my revised plan which is very similar to that provided by Damienm05. I take in 96 oz of water daily, sometimes with a crystal light to curb my sweet tooth. I intend to mix the whey protein shake with homemade Kefir using 2% milk about 3 times per week. If sweetener is required, I use stevia.
> 
> Is it imperative that I take in the 6 oz protein and cup of leafy veggies or can I replace with a protein shake or something else and a spoonful of supergreens? Since I go to bed within two hours on pm workout days, I think I can get by with a “meal replacement” shake and not be hungry and because it is easier on my digestive system. *It's best that you eat a real meat/fish meal since a shake is very fast-digesting and won't be in your system to nourish you as you sleep. Have a 100 calorie shake RIGHT after you work out and then RIGHT BEFORE you go to bed, have a small portion of fish/meat/veggies. Remember, you want to lose fat but if you're nutrition isn't on point, you'll be neglecting lean muscle and that's the best fat burner.*
> 
> Any problems with a coke zero about 3ish? Need other suggestions to take the edge off my sugar cravings, so that I am not diving into the candy bowl for a handful of mini Reese’s peanut butter cup by 3. *Nope, diet sodas are fine.*
> 
> Can I move the almonds from Meal 2 into a different location? Trying to later sub them with peanut butter and find some low carb bread to a dry peanut butter sandwich before PM workout. *Yes, the almonds are an energy source for a sedentary period of the day. Whatever that is for you is fine. As for the bread - get a brand called Ezekiel by Foods for Life. Sprouted Grain, high protein, high fiber, flourless, all natural. But remember, there's no protein in a PB sandwich so you'll want to have a lean source.*
> 
> What is the lowest total daily caloric intake for a day (given that I am balancing p/c/f around 40/35/25%)? *On workout days, I'd never go below 1600. It's dependent upon your individual stats though (TDEE).*
> ...


The main change is just to have at least 4 oz. of lean protein in every single meal. Either a shake (1-2 daily) or real food (4-6). Also, fats seem low so I'd add almonds, PB, oil, etc to your pre-bed meal.

THe 2nd draft with my changes is best.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damien. Thank you again.
I have never eaten protein with every meal. 
I have never eaten so many good carbs in my entire life. 
I have never eaten so much fiber.

This is a new way to eat. I have a couple things mixed up, will adjustments and will post with macros. I will take pictures and measurements and start log tomorrow. BTW, my recently purchased Greek Yogart has 0 fat, but 9g sugar. I'll finish it and move to another brand. 

I weighed myself this morning and scale is up. I am not concerned, yet, but it is still psychologically disturbing. Good news is my 2 pac is back! (2 pac is what I fondly call my upper abs).

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hey girlgymrat! looking good! Don't you want to go pink? click below and let them know.....
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e-forum./page2


Thanks for bringing to my attention. When I first joined, I thought I was getting access, just by introducing myself as a new female member by posting a new thread. Perhaps the ADMINs can make it more clear for the ladies since other gals have the same issue.

----------


## SlimmerMe

You are welcome. LOVE just LUV your new AVY!!! CUTE!

----------


## Damienm05

There's inherent sugar in all greek yogurt and as long as you keep it to one or two portions daily, early in the day - I actually think it's a beneficial addition to most diets.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Progress so far after one week of this revised menu and 2 xmas parties and the cookie exchange....tummy is flatter...lost puffiness in chin...more definition in arms. Weigh in and measure on Sunday! I don't expect the scale to have moved much...not quite the best time of year to be starting this new plan. 

Before this week, I consumed alot of bad calories in the evening and old habits die hard. On the new plan, I am still hungry, especially after my workouts. I eat the fish and it doesn't make a dent. Eat more fish?

I am eating about 1600 calories M-F and 1400 on S/S, with that last meal at 7ish. Craving sweets especailly...will this go away, soon? I picked up some healthy choice fudge bars...that sounds bad...fugde bars. 100 cal/4g protein/16g carbs(5 fiber/5 sugars/5 sugar alcohols) / 1.5g fat. I figured these were better then those christmas cookies....dumb idea? I also picked up some Chocolate Whey 140 calories/ 27g p/3g c/2g fat. I tried drinking extra water with crystal light, but this disturbed my sleep. Need ideas!! Just go to bed hungry???

----------


## Damienm05

> Progress so far after one week of this revised menu and 2 xmas parties and the cookie exchange....tummy is flatter...lost puffiness in chin...more definition in arms. Weigh in and measure on Sunday! I don't expect the scale to have moved much...not quite the best time of year to be starting this new plan. 
> 
> Before this week, I consumed alot of bad calories in the evening and old habits die hard. On the new plan, I am still hungry, especially after my workouts. I eat the fish and it doesn't make a dent. Eat more fish?
> 
> I am eating about 1600 calories M-F and 1400 on S/S, with that last meal at 7ish. Craving sweets especailly...will this go away, soon? I picked up some healthy choice fudge bars...that sounds bad...fugde bars. 100 cal/4g protein/16g carbs(5 fiber/5 sugars/5 sugar alcohols) / 1.5g fat. I figured these were better then those christmas cookies....dumb idea? I also picked up some Chocolate Whey 140 calories/ 27g p/3g c/2g fat. I tried drinking extra water with crystal light, but this disturbed my sleep. Need ideas!! Just go to bed hungry???


Well, congrats on the progress so far! In order for me to comment on most of what you've written above however, I need to know your level of dedication. Basically, how strong is your motivation? If you want a perfect body that you won't even recognize in the mirror come this time next year, then I'd say this: "Don't eat more fish, embrace the hunger, deal with it - drink more water. Stick to your cals for the day no matter what. Yes the fudge bars were dumb, you should be eating meat, fish, eggs, vegetables and complex carbs only. Maybe a whey shake if you're in a bind. Oats with splenda is now your version of cookies. Sounds harsh yeah? It's how myself and many others on here have lived almost every day for a long while now. Why? Because let's face it, we all came to this board in the first place looking to do steroids - that's pretty serious motivation!"

Now, if you're simply looking to lean out, tone up, be healthy, be fit, be happy, and be normal and you're OK with achieving your goals at a fairly average rate, I'd say this: "If you're hungry just eat more protein and green vegetables - sure it's a few more cals but it's better than cheating; no need to embrace hunger pains. Yes, whenever you're in a situation around bad tempting food it's a great idea to have a granola or protein bar or something provided you've read the macros and know it's a better alternative. Hell, even if you do end up having a cookie or two just recognize it and exercise more to burn it off."

Of course, somewhere in the middle is fine too. Regardless, you're doing great and it does my heart good to see you being so consciencous and making progress.

Now, as for ideas for when you're hungry or just need something to get you through - I say make yourself protein bars. There's plenty of recipes, some are very low cal containing just chocolate whey, rolled oats, artificial sweetener, an egg, and some whites. Others are more calorie dense as they have peanut butter and such but it's still better than anything you'll find in the store. Also, try making oatmeal cookies with blueberries instead of raisins, splenda, skim milk, vanilla extract, and eggs. They will be dry due to not having any butter or shortening but after 2-weeks of cheat-free dieting, they'll be heaven eaten with a whey shake. Still, if you're really looking to transform - I'd just eat more fibrous veggies and find something constructive to do until it's time to eat a lean protein-based meal again!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damien. After all the xmas parties and cookie exchange, I would have been up by 5 lbs already!! 

Ideas...I will search for these recipes of very low cal protein bars. I love all the ingredients and have eaten some pretty bland food in the past, so this actually sounds good! I appreciate the ideas...I didn't even think to make my own! This is all new and these suggestions are new to me. 

Dedication/Motivation...well that will be for me to prove to you and myself and OP. I will be staying at a new location in January, and CHOSE the CRAPPIER hotel with a complimentary gym membership..nice facility with full weight room and cardio classes, including spinning. I will be informing folks that my work schedule will need to accomodate my workout classes...so I'll be starting earlier to make it there on time. I will be asking the kitchen to roast some asparagus for me since I don't have an oven. I will be making my own meals rather then eating out every meal. 

Goals...Would like to be nearing my goal come end of April so lets say 25 lbs in 4 months. I want to get through December with no addiitional weight. May not sound like dedication, but I got an all inclusive vacation coming up. Last year I gained nearly 10 pounds in December. 

Perfect Body...Never had one; Not sure I can ever have that, but know it can be better.

----------


## Damienm05

I like everything you're saying. You're in the right mindset and on the right track. I know you'll achieve your goals. It's Friday night and I'm signing off. Until next time!

----------


## calstate23

> I recently joined this site and have noticed how helpful the diet forum is in personalizing menus for individuals. And some newer members have inspired me to reach out for exercise guidance too!
> 
> My goal is to hit 130 lbs +/- 5
> 
> My stats: 
> 5’4”
> Young 47 (post menopausal with an even slower metabolism)
> BF% ~ 26
> 160 lbs in a size 8/10 (but i once topped the scales at 180)
> ...


My take.....Cardio should be done first thing in the morning fasted and preferably 2nd session at night. But if you workout early then do your 2nd cardio session after workout. 25 g protein in all meals and carbs (besides fibrous) in the morning, preworkout, and postworkout. Guarantee this will do the trick!

Fasted AM Cardio 45 min 

Meal 1 – 1 cup egg whites and 1 cup oats

Meal 2 – 4 oz chicken breast and veggies (broccoli, spinach, asparagus, green or red peppers, leafy greens..whatever) Essential fatty acids 1 tbsp

Meal 3 – 4 oz ground turkey and veggies (Same as above)

Meal 4-(Preworkout) – 4 oz chicken breast and 1 cup rice 
Cardio 30-45 min after workout 

Meal 5-(Post workout) –4 oz tilapia and 1 1/4 cup yams

Meal 6 – protein shake 25 g

----------


## tbody66

> My take.....Cardio should be done first thing in the morning fasted and preferably 2nd session at night. But if you workout early then do your 2nd cardio session after workout. 25 g protein in all meals and carbs (besides fibrous) in the morning, preworkout, and postworkout. Guarantee this will do the trick!
> 
> Fasted AM Cardio 45 min 
> 
> Meal 1 – 1 cup egg whites and 1 cup oats
> 
> Meal 2 – 4 oz chicken breast and veggies (broccoli, spinach, asparagus, green or red peppers, leafy greens..whatever) Essential fatty acids 1 tbsp
> 
> Meal 3 – 4 oz ground turkey and veggies (Same as above)
> ...


It sure was nice having you gone, why'd you come back. I didn't think I was going to have to ask the mod's to ban you, but I guess I was wrong. The young lady has been helped her entire thread by a respected member of the boards and you, step on toes and disrespect someone who obviously knows what they are talking about, you are not respected and your input is not needed nor wanted.

You are rude and I don't like you, in case you didn't get that part.

----------


## Damienm05

I didn't want to say anything but yeah, dick move Calstate.

----------


## prettypoodle

> Goals...Would like to be nearing my goal come end of April so lets say 25 lbs in 4 months. *I want to get through December with no addiitional weight. May not sound like dedication, but I got an all inclusive vacation coming up. Last year I gained nearly 10 pounds in December.*


The holidays are always a rough time, but it sounds like you're doing great so far, girl! Once December is over, it'll be much easier and that 2 pack will have grown into at least a 4 pack before you even know it lol. 

Keep it up, I'm rooting for you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Keep it up, I'm rooting for you!


Prettypoodle...Thanks for the support!! I am monitoring your thread and wishing you the very very best....come spring we'll be skinny together!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Now, as for ideas for when you're hungry or just need something to get you through - I say make yourself protein bars. *There's plenty of recipes, some are very low cal containing just chocolate whey, rolled oats, artificial sweetener, an egg, and some whites. Others are more calorie dense as they have peanut butter and such but it's still better than anything you'll find in the store. Also, try making oatmeal cookies with blueberries instead of raisins, splenda, skim milk, vanilla extract, and eggs.* They will be dry due to not having any butter or shortening but after 2-weeks of cheat-free dieting, they'll be heaven eaten with a whey shake. Still, if you're really looking to transform - I'd just eat more fibrous veggies and find something constructive to do until it's time to eat a lean protein-based meal again!


Damien. I checked out the recipe section and search for the low cal cookie alternatives, but can't find ones with your suggested ingredients. I also noticed in the recipe section that I am NOT ALONE...others suffer from sweet tooth.

I also looked online, but as your warned, they included flour, peanut butter, applesauce and just too high in fat and calories. Some look like bulking cookies. 

*Where can I find a recipe???Please!!!* *Thank you!*

----------


## calstate23

> It sure was nice having you gone, why'd you come back. I didn't think I was going to have to ask the mod's to ban you, but I guess I was wrong. The young lady has been helped her entire thread by a respected member of the boards and you, step on toes and disrespect someone who obviously knows what they are talking about, you are not respected and your input is not needed nor wanted.
> 
> You are rude and I don't like you, in case you didn't get that part.


Ha Ha and the fact that you thought I cared. I actually don't like you at all either and I'm sure you knew that. You think you know a lot more then you really do, like a lot of people on here. Its a fu*king forum where people put their input. Just because someone puts their input doesn't mean I can't have an input as well. You guys put all this unnecessary bullsh*t like you are Chad Nicholls or something. If you knew so much you wouldn't spend a 1/4 of your day on here giving people free advice. 

I just wrote something down for her thats plain and simple and will work. You don't know sh*t man, you had to come on here and ask for advice that you didn't know. The difference between you guys and me is that I have a drug addiction and locking myself up trying to help people to keep my mind off of stuff. 

You guys all act like your so respectful towards others but you are ALWAYS the first to be disrespectful and tell people they are wrong. You originally did that to me so I came back even harder and thats why you perceive me as a di*k.

Its funny that I know I school you on diet and routine, yet you guys are telling me I'm wrong ha ha. Proof is in the puddin brotha. I live it, I walk it, I breath it. And just so you know I still am working out, I don't know what you're talking about because I never said I wasn't lifting. In fact, I'm in the top shape of my life right now because that is all I do to stay off.

Seriously man, I posted up a diet for someone precisely for her and took some time to do it and you put me down? See you have the problem here old man. Like I said, its a fu*king forum open for advice. I gave mine, so just shut your trap

----------


## calstate23

> I didn't want to say anything but yeah, dick move Calstate.


As for you little boy. Take your pic down bro. You think that looks good? You look like an over trained skinny bit*h. Again, funny, you think you are Chad Nicholls or something and just a year ago you didn't even know what *POST CYCLE THERAPY WAS.* 

Here is your post, its pretty sad. Obviously you don't know much. I don't care how much you THINK you learned, you don't start given people diet advice when just a year ago you don't even know what pct is, sorry bud. 
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post4797293

You're a total douche bag so stop acting like you know what you're talking about.

Listen, to the girl who is taking advice from you guys I feel sorry for you. Please do not listen to old men who don't know sh*t about real bodybuilding or little kids that need help with PCT less then a year ago. Take it from someone who knows that they're talking about. I'd follow my advice for real.

----------


## gbrice75

This is none of my business, and I was just gonna stay the fvck out of it as I have better sh!t to do, but I felt compelled to give my .02.

Firstly, Cal - I think it's fair to say I have less of a problem with you then most other people here. You have given advice that i've agreed with, etc. Bro, it's not about whether you're 'allowed' to give input or not, because you clearly are - this is an open forum. It's just HOW you come off. When another member is almost exclusively working with somebody looking for help, it's just common courtesy to start off with something like "not to step on Damien's toes, but here's MY take..." or "Hey guys, I just wanted to give my .02, I felt like I could add to this..." bla bla bla, you get my point. It's simple board etiquette, and IMHO that is where you are lacking.

As for this thing ongoing with Tbody - he came at you hard, you came back hard, defending yourself. I get that. T is a friend but I can appreciate you standing your ground. What I DON'T get are your vicious comments towards Damien. He expressed nothing more then the fact that he felt slighted by you. He had enough class to not even bring it up, and only jumped in after TB jump started things. You start attacking his physique, knowledge, etc? I don't get it bro, not cool.

My last issue is personal. If you have issues with specific people, then keep them with those people. Stop lumping 'us' into this general group. Some of us spend our time on here giving out free advice because - get this - we enjoy helping people. Some of us were fat fvcks 2 years ago (yep, that'd be me) and know the desperation people can feel when they don't know where to start. We can ease that for them and help them avoid alot of mistakes that we made. Nothing more. It's insulting for you to say what you said... at least it is to me. 

This is not a personal attack on you. I'm calling it like I see it, like I always do. If you find it necessary to fling insults at me, go for it. If you want to spend your time researching my old posts where pretzels were a planned part of my diet, or when 50% of my protein intake came from shakes, have at it. I have nothing to hide and never ever claim to be any kind of expert. I just know I have alot to offer to people who have been in this game for a shorter time then myself. Shit, I have a thread running 25 pages deep and let it all hang out right there. My ups, my downs, my fvck ups, the times I feel like quitting, etc. 

Take my advice for what it's worth bro. And if it's worth nothing to you, that's fine too.

----------


## calstate23

> This is none of my business, and I was just gonna stay the fvck out of it as I have better sh!t to do, but I felt compelled to give my .02.
> 
> Firstly, Cal - I think it's fair to say I have less of a problem with you then most other people here. You have given advice that i've agreed with, etc. Bro, it's not about whether you're 'allowed' to give input or not, because you clearly are - this is an open forum. It's just HOW you come off. When another member is almost exclusively working with somebody looking for help, it's just common courtesy to start off with something like "not to step on Damien's toes, but here's MY take..." or "Hey guys, I just wanted to give my .02, I felt like I could add to this..." bla bla bla, you get my point. It's simple board etiquette, and IMHO that is where you are lacking.
> 
> As for this thing ongoing with Tbody - he came at you hard, you came back hard, defending yourself. I get that. T is a friend but I can appreciate you standing your ground. What I DON'T get are your vicious comments towards Damien. He expressed nothing more then the fact that he felt slighted by you. He had enough class to not even bring it up, and only jumped in after TB jump started things. You start attacking his physique, knowledge, etc? I don't get it bro, not cool.
> 
> My last issue is personal. If you have issues with specific people, then keep them with those people. Stop lumping 'us' into this general group. Some of us spend our time on here giving out free advice because - get this - we enjoy helping people. Some of us were fat fvcks 2 years ago (yep, that'd be me) and know the desperation people can feel when they don't know where to start. We can ease that for them and help them avoid alot of mistakes that we made. Nothing more. It's insulting for you to say what you said... at least it is to me. 
> 
> This is not a personal attack on you. I'm calling it like I see it, like I always do. If you find it necessary to fling insults at me, go for it. If you want to spend your time researching my old posts where pretzels were a planned part of my diet, or when 50% of my protein intake came from shakes, have at it. I have nothing to hide and never ever claim to be any kind of expert. I just know I have alot to offer to people who have been in this game for a shorter time then myself. Shit, I have a thread running 25 pages deep and let it all hang out right there. My ups, my downs, my fvck ups, the times I feel like quitting, etc. 
> ...


I completely agree with you on behalf of your part. I understand that and it makes sense. We've said a couple things back and forth but whatever and then we both moved on. You weren't all immature about it and neither was I.

But this dude just keeps talking sh*t and talking sh*t on every post like he is stocking me, even when I haven't said one thing to the guy. And again, on this post I wasn't even talking to Tbody or Damien and was throwing out some advice to someone. Then tbody leaves this disrespectful comment, the guys got an issue. As for stepping on people's toes, it is a forum for open discussion and I just posted a view. I don't read everyones "LAST" post or whats going on, that would take me forever just to put one remark. I find an interesting post and then make my remark on their original statement.

As for making remarks toward people, if I am not talking bad about someone and then they decide to throw out disrespectful remarks to me for no reason as Tbody and Damien did I will come back even more brutal. It is TOTALLY UNCALLED for to talk sh*t on someone who hasn't even said anything to them. People wanna talk sh*t, I can go there to. Tbody straight dissed me for no reason and so did damien. Perhaps you didn't read his statement, this is what he wrote *"I didn't want to say anything but yeah, dick move Calstate."*

Calls me a dick and sh*t and I didn't even say anything to him. Thats when I will talk some real sh*t because again, completely unnecessary. I don't know anyone who would find me at fault here. If you talk sh*t, ESPECIALLY if the other person didn't badmouth them first or wasn't even talking to them they should expect to get some sh*t talked to them.

----------


## gbrice75

I hear you Cal. Like I said, it's not my battle and I didn't even want to butt in - it was more the 'you guys' comment that rubbed me. I wish you and TB could work it out, i really do. Maybe you 2 need a heart to heart, take it to PM's or something.

To girlygymrat - I want to apologize on behalf of myself and the others for the mega-hijack. I won't be commenting on this in your thread again, sorry girl! =)

PS - keep us posted with your progress. I know you're going to do great!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

guys...I appreciate the advice and help and suggestions and then things got a little side tracked so lets get back on point..... 

Looking for that low cal/low carb protein oatmeal cookie recipe!!! Thanks!

----------


## gbrice75

> guys...I appreciate the advice and help and suggestions and then things got a little side tracked so lets get back on point..... 
> 
> Looking for that low cal/low carb protein oatmeal cookie recipe!!! Thanks!


GGR - have you searched the recipe sub forum? There's alot of good suggestions there, i'm sure you'll find several for cookies!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i did...they were made with applesauce or peanut butter or flour and too high cal/fat...so not quite what was suggested.

----------


## Damienm05

Wait, so the fact that I just recently entered the world of AAS within the last couple years and didn't learn about pct until I joined this board makes me ineligable to give diet advice and a "noob"? What sort of fried brain even draws that conclusion. I don't want to hijack this thread further, so I won't flame yo as I should but to think that because I haven't been doing cylces for a decade, my diet knowledge is somehow compromised is absurd. I thought it was asinine and rude to usurp the thread when the OP was already locked in and doing well on a diet plan we'd helped her with and I let you know it. Anyway, I won't dignify this further but thought that should be said.

Also, I wasn't aware that pointing out a discourteous action as a "dick move" was a direct attack on someone's character. Easy boy...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Today was my one week weigh in and I am down one pound. I am ecstatic...really...remember, cookie exchange, 3 parties and the holiday cheer...I am simply thrilled!! My goal is to maintain during this month, but come January...I am all in!! 

Tried to make my own oatmeal cookies today....came out more like porridge so perfection awaits.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Glad to hear this! Especially this time of year.....and cookie soup? sounds yummy LOL!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I made it thru the worst eating part of the holidays and vacation...just got a little stomach virus and hopefully it isn't a stomach bug, but beginning to think otherwise  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

Great job GGR, and I feel ya on just maintaining right now... come January, IT'S ON!!!

Sorry you're feeling like crap - my wife has the flu. =( 

Hope you feel better soon, keep us posted!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GBRICE...since you asked in PP's thread. I am doing ok. I revised my eating plan in December during all those parties and the all inclusive vacation, cookie exchange..blah blah blah, so I decided to not gain any weight in month of December and I did that even with all that stuff going on. My one sore spot is evenings...I need to watch then...bad habit eating sweets at nite. My sugar is too high...so I shouldn't be doing it...it is like I am killing myself one m&m at a time. STUPID. 

I relocate Monday to a new assignment and those before me have come back 10 lbs heavier in 4 months. I plan to loose 30 lbs in that time! I ran my daily intake and will need to reduce calories to 1350 a day to accomplish this. Seems low, but I'll make some tweaks along the way, maybe look into more carbs on workout days. If I run into problems with progress, I'll repost daily meals for tweaks. 

I have taken measurement and photos, and may be brave enough to share them....when I make some progress. I will post my status weekly for accountability. Promise!

----------


## gbrice75

> GBRICE...since you asked in PP's thread. I am doing ok. I revised my eating plan in December during all those parties and the all inclusive vacation, cookie exchange..blah blah blah, so I decided to not gain any weight in month of December and I did that even with all that stuff going on. My one sore spot is evenings...I need to watch then...bad habit eating sweets at nite. My sugar is too high...so I shouldn't be doing it...it is like I am killing myself one m&m at a time. STUPID. 
> 
> I relocate Monday to a new assignment and those before me have come back 10 lbs heavier in 4 months. I plan to loose 30 lbs in that time! I ran my daily intake and will need to reduce calories to 1350 a day to accomplish this. Seems low, but I'll make some tweaks along the way, maybe look into more carbs on workout days. If I run into problems with progress, I'll repost daily meals for tweaks.  
> 
> I have taken measurement and photos, and may be brave enough to share them....when I make some progress. I will post my status weekly for accountability. Promise!


Wow, congrats! That's huge, that you were able to maintain during this insane time! I'm saying this as I have cookies baking in the oven... literally right now. I'm getting ALL the poison out of my system this weekend, lol! 

Glad to hear you're getting braver and closer to sharing your pics with us. No rush on that, you'll know when you feel confident enough to do so. But yes, please do keep us posted with your progress. Great job so far! =)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damien/GbriceI have relocated and the first week was a little crazy as I was traveling with someone who liked to sabotage my workouts and diet by eating out. I put up a good fight and dropped em off at the hotel and then went to the gym or offered the keys so I could be picked up when done. 

This week, I did pretty good with diet and exercise. My arms look more cut, and thinner in the face but not that gut. Two wordsbelly fat. 

Did I mention that there is an extremely obese woman trying to get out of my body?? 

I am in a new region and there is a product here that is popular. Women have been suggesting I look into it. At this moment I cant not recall the name. Gist is drink tea that kicks up metabolism and two shakes with specialized protein as determined by a step on the iron man computerized scale and a 3/400 calorie meal. Ladies have dropped 30 lbs in 4 months with no exercise. I think people just gain the weight back as they reach their goal and start to eat food. I really like to chew my food, and give this program from Damien a good old college try. Your thoughts on these programs?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

First weigh in was 05Dec10, maintained for balance of month. Since 01Jan11down 5.3 pounds.

----------


## Damienm05

Congrats!

As for the crash programs mentioned above - nonsense. Sure, there are tools to speed up the metabolism so to speak but diet and exercise yield the physiques we want and not just numbers on the scale.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Props to you! I bet you are pleased.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Congrats!.


You (and Gbrice) da man!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Props to you! I bet you are pleased.


You bet I am  :Wink:  Thanks for the support!

----------


## gbrice75

I'm with Damien on this. There are a million shortcuts out there for lazy people (not saying that's you), but those are the same people who yo-yo diet and never REALLY beat their demons. I know that's not you! On the other hand, people who change their lives to reach their goals almost always make it permanent. You know what you need to do!! =)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

got some kind of stomach virus and haven't been able to tolerate anything other then saltine crackers and chicken broth. down another 2 pounds in the last 3 days, but I think it could be dehydration or muscle loss since I haven't been able to work out in the past 6 days.

----------


## nk92mi

that sux! and yeah it is most probably water loss. try to add in a protein shake or something to that nature, to help with your nutrient deficit. hope you get better soon!

----------


## gbrice75

> got some kind of stomach virus and haven't been able to tolerate anything other then saltine crackers and chicken broth. down another 2 pounds in the last 3 days, but I think it could be dehydration or muscle loss since I haven't been able to work out in the past 6 days.


Sorry to hear that. =(

Feel better soon, let us know when you bounce back!

----------


## dec11

> got some kind of stomach virus and haven't been able to tolerate anything other then saltine crackers and chicken broth. down another 2 pounds in the last 3 days, but I think it could be dehydration or muscle loss since I haven't been able to work out in the past 6 days.


yeah, its gona be water, you wont lose muscle tht fast

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Just got thru with spinning and cardio/strength. I feel so SO much better on the days I work out. I was getting a bit cranky.  :2nono: 

Thanks GBrice, nk92mi and Dec11 for the well wishes. Very sweet of you all!!  :Wink/Grin:  It was definitely water cuz I gained it all back in the last 2 days. 

My stomach muscles were sore from pucking. (I know, TMI, TMI). In this new location, it seems to be mostly spinning but very little, if any, resistance training. Is this a problem? Should I be doing a core workout? Or just not be too concerned at this moment?

----------


## gbrice75

> Just got thru with spinning and cardio/strength. I feel so SO much better on the days I work out. I was getting a bit cranky. 
> 
> Thanks GBrice, nk92mi and Dec11 for the well wishes. Very sweet of you all!!  It was definitely water cuz I gained it all back in the last 2 days. 
> 
> My stomach muscles were sore from pucking. (I know, TMI, TMI). In this new location, it seems to be mostly spinning but very little, if any, resistance training. Is this a problem? Should I be doing a core workout? Or just not be too concerned at this moment?


Glad you're feeling better GGR! 

Spin is great for cardio, I do it 2x a week myself in place of my own cardio, keeps things fresh. However, are you saying you don't have the ability to do resistance training where you are, or that there are no classes? I'm confused...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Glad you're feeling better GGR! 
> 
> I'm confused...


*Then that makes both of us!* 

I noticed last nite that my stomach is weak..for ex. side planks and planks - had to rest, couldn't do all the reps. Pitiful! 

Gym scheduled group fitness offerings on at the same time, so I have choices M/W/H. F/S offers spin and body pump (60 min total body barbell wout). Gym closed on Sunday. *Truth be told - I think I am a spin addict.* 

Here is what I try to do on a "normal" week, with options to change it up. * What do you think? My Goals lose weight, lean out, firm with some definition but not over the top.* 
M - spin
T- I have been taking this nite off
W - spin if I can get into the class but I can opt for a barbell workout
H - spin but I could spin for a half hour and then move to a yoga/pilates for an hour
F - spin
S - spin everyother week and can add a barbell class

BTW...so do I understand you may be a Daddy soon??? Sweet!

----------


## gbrice75

see bold




> *Then that makes both of us!* 
> 
> I noticed last nite that my stomach is weak..for ex. side planks and planks - had to rest, couldn't do all the reps. Pitiful!
> 
> *Don't sweat it. My ab day this week was pathetic - I was stronger last week. No rhyme or reason, it's just like that sometimes. See how you feel next time* 
> 
> Gym scheduled group fitness offerings on at the same time, so I have choices M/W/H. F/S offers spin and body pump (60 min total body barbell wout). Gym closed on Sunday. *Truth be told - I think I am a spin addict.* 
> 
> *Spin is sweet, great cardio!*
> ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Let's see if this helps
1. i get energy from group classes
2. free weights / machines are intimidating to me - I call it "the dark side" of the gym..hahaha
3. just want to get my workout in...men come over and want to chit chat chit chat (sorry guys). Some losers are so darn persistent (sorry losers) and don't want to come across as rude. I must have a friendly face. I am a private person - took a lot of courage for me to put this post on the boards. 

As far as you and the baby plans...that's awesome, but I think this could just be another part of your cutting cycle. Sqeeze a little cardio in any way you can!!  :LOL:

----------


## Damienm05

First off, congrats on that recent epiphany GB - If your parenting is 1/2 as good as your diet advice/benevolant demeanor here, that'll be one lucky kid.

GGR - I haven't been reading threads much lately but I'm so glad you're keeping us up to date. 

I understand the need to not come off as a jerk/bitch as I'm the type to avoid girls after intimacy rather than tell them I'm not interested. Overshare? Sorry. Point being, it's wrong and it would be a lot better for everyone if I was just brutally honest. Do the same! Don't let clowns detract from your workout potential - tell them "I'm sorry but I have a lot of sets I've gotta get to today, please go masturbate somewhere" - I get so mad when I see guys being persistent with women in the gym. I consider it a place of business! As for the separate issue of being intimidated by the big boy section for lack of experience - just watch some youtube videos. Do a search on sqauts, deadlifts, curls, you name it and there'll be a good video that shows proper form/technique available. Free weights are great not only because you can achieve full/optimal ranges of motion but because you expend a lot of energy just carrying them around, setting them up and you also bring in a lot of stabilizing muscles when balancing them during the motion.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damien...thanks for checking in on me. This thread is helping me keep the focus. 

My "fattie" pants are loose, and I am into a smaller size. Loving that. 

Trolls in the gym. Hate that.

----------


## gbrice75

> Let's see if this helps
> 1. i get energy from group classes
> 2. free weights / machines are intimidating to me - I call it "the dark side" of the gym..hahaha
> 3. just want to get my workout in...men come over and want to chit chat chit chat (sorry guys). Some losers are so darn persistent (sorry losers) and don't want to come across as rude. I must have a friendly face. I am a private person - took a lot of courage for me to put this post on the boards. 
> 
> As far as you and the baby plans...that's awesome, but I think this could just be another part of your cutting cycle. Sqeeze a little cardio in any way you can!!


I can understand you feeling intimidated by the weightroom - I often observe and wonder how women feel about it, all loud, guys all over the place grunting and what not. But I have to tell you, nothing looks cooler then a girl who get's right in there, ignores all the dudes, has her headphones on and just does her thing! I admire that... in my mind i'm like "you go girl!!!" lol!

I agree with Damien on this - don't shortchange yourself because you're worried about guys coming up to you. Nothing wrong with saying hello, etc but if it's obvious somebody is hitting on you, just politely tell them you're here for your workout and would like to get back to it. These idiots should know women aren't in the gym to be picked up. I also hate when I see these persistent jerk offs following girls around the gym like lost puppies... very annoying to watch!

LoL! With my recent weekend diet habits, I need all the extra cardio I can get!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Lightbulb just went off...the headphones. Great idea! I can look past anyone and not hear em too!! 

BTW, trolling goes both ways. The guy trolls just get confused between the women trolls and women working out. 

I did spin and barbell workout..which was perfect...instructor with great form and technique. Actually, better then my gym at home. 

However, I did a kickboxing class day before and seemed to have re-injured my shoulder AGAIN. Did not have enough 2 lb weights so I ended up with 3 (i know, sounds light to you guys). I have been plagued with tendonitis in my shoulders, but iritated it recently. Seems to jump from side to side; this time between the front and middle heads  very painful - feels on fire at the moment. 

I think I need a cortisone shot to get me through the next 4 months. I found a clinic nearby that I hope will be able to help me out.

Tomorrow is my weigh in day but I can't use the same scale as last week so hoping measuring tape is my friend...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

OMGosh...different scale but down 8.6 lbs in total. 

measurements improved alll over except waist  :Tear: . tummy roll down an inch :Wink/Grin:  but so is bust :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

rest 2day and watch a couple football games...it is gonna be a great day!

----------


## gbrice75

> Lightbulb just went off...the headphones. Great idea! I can look past anyone and not hear em too!! 
> 
> BTW, trolling goes both ways. The guy trolls just get confused between the women trolls and women working out. 
> 
> I did spin and barbell workout..which was perfect...instructor with great form and technique. Actually, better then my gym at home. 
> 
> However, I did a kickboxing class day before and seemed to have re-injured my shoulder AGAIN. Did not have enough 2 lb weights so I ended up with 3 (i know, sounds light to you guys). I have been plagued with tendonitis in my shoulders, but iritated it recently. Seems to jump from side to side; this time between the front and middle heads – very painful - feels on fire at the moment. 
> 
> I think I need a cortisone shot to get me through the next 4 months. I found a clinic nearby that I hope will be able to help me out.
> ...


You haven't been wearing headphones??? You found your answer! Headphones say 'i'm serious about my workout and i'm not here for conversation, so leave me alone'! Now i'm not gonna lie - there are some guys who are so oblivious or desperate, they'll still approach you - but the headphones will cut out about 80% of that chance, plus will allow you to focus on what you have to do and not be distracted by any noise in the weightroom. Try it out and let me know how it goes!

Sorry about your injury...  :Frown:  

I'm fighting through 3 myself - right elbow/forearm, right side back muscle pull, right over the lung, and a dislocated middle finger on the left hand which really screws up ALL of my pulling exercises. 

Sometimes we just need to take a good break and let them rest - I want to do deadlifts this week but I know i'll only hurt my back more, and won't be able to work out with max effort anyway due to the injury. I have to give up pull ups because my middle finger can't take the weight, and I can't even do barbell curls because of my right arm. ARGH! I'm 35 wtf!!!

So, if you can stay off of it, i'd say do that. If this is a long and persistent problem, maybe cortisone will help.




> OMGosh...different scale but down 8.6 lbs in total. 
> 
> measurements improved alll over except waist . tummy roll down an inch but so is bust
> 
> rest 2day and watch a couple football games...it is gonna be a great day!


Congrats!!!! Different scale or not, you're definitely down - no scale is going to be off by more then 8lbs lol! 

Waist may be the last to go... it often is so don't get discouraged. I got down to 12% bodyfat and still had these big ass love handles... looked like 2 flank steaks hanging off my back... annoying as hell but that's where I store my most stubborn fat. Your's may be your waist. Haha, with female weight loss, the bust almost always reduces a bit too. Nothing you can really do there.... just enjoy your overall better looking body - people will notice that more then a smaller chest. =)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

End of week 4 and I am down 1 loosey pound from last week. Measurement delta in 7 days: Waist down 1 in. Nothing on that tummy roll. And my butt (not that I needed to loose anything from there) is down 1/2 inch. I added some tone and weights to the routine this past week and continued with lots of cardio. Now, I did have a bagel on 2 mornings with natty pb...which isn't in the diet...and I did my cheat day, but didn't go too crazy...so today, I am back on the plan. 

First month summary, down 10 pounds; one inch in my waist; NOT even a mil in my tummy roll and lost in places I don't need/don't want.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Different scale again this week, down 1.5 lbs. Tummy roll down 1/2 inch, butt down 1/2 inch, and leg measurements down overall. Arms also leaning out. Bust also down an inch. No change in waist. 

People noticing that I am losing so some feedback.....don't loose too much, you look just fine now, if you loose 20 more you will be skinny and you can be too thin....blah, blah, blah. But not from my fitness friends...they are more encouraging and offer helpful tips...like switch from hummus to roasted eggplant.

I haven't been able to workout for the past week due to work schedule. This week should be good for workouts, but the food will be more challenging - more opportunities for random cheats.

----------


## tbody66

Good job so far, hit the gym hard this week and get that muscle built up to get the look you want and to burn more fat.

----------


## gbrice75

Great job GGR, you finally managed to drop some size on that 'tummy roll' you've been obsessing about! =) You should be very happy and proud of yourself. 

NEVER listen to the non-fitness people telling you that you're too skinny, etc. When I first lost the bulk of my weight, I had people telling me "omg, don't lose another pound, you're gonna look sick, you're perfect now... etc", meanwhile, I was still able to fill an A-cup. These people have no idea and could never understand our goals. Their intentions are good, but they just don't get it.

Stick with the advice and compliments from people 'in the know', people who are in this game.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good job so far, hit the gym hard this week and get that muscle built up to get the look you want and to burn more fat.


I will...Thanks for coaching tips TBody. A massage therapist took a look at my right shoulder and thinks I could have a slight tear in the rotator cuff. That's not why I didn't work out last week; but is an irritant when I do.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great job GGR, you finally managed to drop some size on that 'tummy roll' you've been obsessing about! =) You should be very happy and proud of yourself. 
> 
> Stick with the advice and compliments from people 'in the know', people who are in this game.



Actually, I am pinching myself!  :Wink/Grin:  I am not really hungry on this eating plan (*SHOUT OUT to Damien*) and I am losing....including that* pesty tummy roll*, albeit just a little. I do have a tendancy to lose from my extremities first, so I am not surprised by the pattern of loss. 

*I REALLY appreciate the guidance/support from you and other members of this site. I did not know what to eat and when! Someone I have the utmost respect for suggested I look at BB sites since BBs cut and gain all the time and know how to use food/exercise to change the body.*  I was on another site first, but didn't get good karma there. I have done almost every FAD diet known to women and always gained back the weight (+) in half the time I took it off, when I went back to my old crappy diet. Not to mention, spent more $$ then I care to remember. 

I know that losing is the easy part; keeping if off the hard part - so *I HAVE 18 EASY POUNDS TO LOSE..hahahah!!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep it up! Sounds like you are on a roll......to get rid of the tummy roll!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...you are a fav on this site!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ thanks! I appreciate it.

You are a delight here yourself. Fresh and darn right funny sometimes.

----------


## tbody66

mushy...gushy...kiss...kiss, I have so many favorites, just tons of good people deserving or props and respect. I'm glad you are all here.

----------


## Damienm05

Thanks for the shout out but this is all about you and it sounds like you're doing great. A fat loss pattern like what you're describing is very normal. It'll come off the places you want it to when you finally get there. Just be patient because once that happens, it'll melt off in a few short weeks. At like 14% body fat, I have visible handles and no abdominal definition unless I'm flexing. At 12% I have fat only plaguing the lower abdominal region. At 10% there's really nothing to pinch. It sucks because as GB said, at 20%, I had to deal with all the "non-fitness people" whining about how I was dangerously thin and had no business dieting. I remember back to that time before I came here and thought, "what are these idiots talking about?" but I get it now and he articulated it well; they just don't understand our goals. Keep pushing shorty.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *mushy...gushy...kiss...kiss*, I have so many favorites, just tons of good people deserving or props and respect. I'm glad you are all here.


*Slimmer - I do think some of these dudes are in touch with their feminine side.....Do you think they might know of the color peche?? And that it is really hot for spring!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for the shout out but this is all about you and it sounds like you're doing great.


*you deserve it!! you are so humble!* 




> *Just be patient* because once that happens, it'll melt off in a few short weeks.


*a virtue I am still working on....*




> *Keep pushing shorty*.


*did you just call me short...I resemble that comment...LOL!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *Slimmer - I do think some of these dudes are in touch with their feminine side.....Do you think they might know of the color peche?? And that it is really hot for spring!*


If they knew they could eat it, yes!

----------


## tbody66

Yes, and there are some applications in winter, with the right main color scheme, I've never personally used it as the main, accent only.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yes, and there are *some applications in winter*, with the right main color scheme, I've *never personally used it as the main, accent only*.


*Too funny! Tbody*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh, measure, pics - down just shy of 3 lbs this week for total of 15 lbs in 6 weeks. Down 1 inch in waist and tummy roll for total of 2 inches in my stubborn spots. Just as predicted by Damien, it is starting. 

Workout routine was spotty at best due to University. One weight session, 2 spinning classes and 1.5 hours of family dance nite..legs are still sore from busting my moves on the dance floor with elementary kids..what a blast!!  :7up: 

I am getting into my smaller sizes (6/8)...but others are ill fitting at best. I will be donating the "fattie" sizes as soon as I can. Valuable lesson...donate, toss, burn those larger sizes as soon as you get into smaller ones....If you have the larger sizes "in inventory" it is too easy to step back into them. That little snug feeling on your skinny jeans is a reminder that you might need to you lose a few before it gets out of control. 

If I stay on this pace, I will mostly likely need a part time job for that new waredrobe come spring...maybe I should jump over to the lounge for part time job advice....LMAO!

----------


## Damienm05

I'm very proud of you! It sounds like you're doing great!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Week 7 and up one from last week; Measurements unchanged. Ate dinner late last night so not panicked in this moment. 

Past week was tuff with exams, stress, favorite cheat meals on cheat day and gym time down from previous weeks, although stronger in resistance training even though babying that shoulder. 

At what point do I re-evaluate food intake. After next week to see if this week is a fluke or a plateau???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Down 3.5 lbs over past 2 weeks, so my loss rate is slowing down over the past month. Overall down 17.5 pounds since January 1st and I am now at the upper end of my lean body weight range. 

I continue to lose inches in my chest/back and butt and I have lose inches off my legs (thighs and upper knee) within the last 2 weeks But NOTHING off that miserable tummy roll  :Madd:  so I am hoping the next 12.5 lbs comes off my middle - LOL!

My progress has slowed in the past month, but I have also been 'enjoying' the local food and festivals in my temporary location. Food is a social pastime here (and everywhere) and yesterday, a lady brought in piggies in a blank (with hot sausage), croissants stuffed with cream cheese and smoked sausage and a guy's wife made Neiman Marcus Brownies. So, I guess I had my cheat meal yesterday. 

At what point do I re-evaluate my daily caloric intake...when I plateau? Or do I not adjust and just stay with the current plan (less all these little extra's).

----------


## gbrice75

bold




> Down 3.5 lbs over past 2 weeks, so my loss rate is slowing down over the past month. Overall down 17.5 pounds since January 1st and I am now at the upper end of my lean body weight range. 
> 
> *Congrats GGR, that's awesome!*
> 
> I continue to lose inches in my chest/back and butt and I have lose inches off my legs (thighs and upper knee) within the last 2 weeks But NOTHING off that miserable tummy roll  so I am hoping the next 12.5 lbs comes off my middle - LOL!
> 
> *Unlikely, but some should. I know for men, it's often the last to go. For women, that's usually the hips and arse, but stomach can be stubborn as well.*
> 
> My progress has slowed in the past month, but I have also been 'enjoying' the local food and festivals in my temporary location. Food is a social pastime here (and everywhere) and yesterday, a lady brought in piggies in a blank (with hot sausage), croissants stuffed with cream cheese and smoked sausage and a guy's wife made Neiman Marcus Brownies. So, I guess I had my cheat meal yesterday. 
> ...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks GBrice and Damien...u my buds! I have you both to thank! 

Down another 2.5 pounds!! For total of 20...10 more to go. 

More good news...starting to come off the waist; my stubborn spot. Just a tad. 

Even more good news...my friends at home noticed on a recent return...what are you doing? you look awesome! Peeps in temporary location also say...you are tiny. Skinny people are talking to me...that is so bizarre...like I am more approachable in size 6 jeans. 

I must have hit that sweet spot! Thanks for the encouragement!!

----------


## RaginCajun

way to go! sounds like you are doing fantastic. 20 pounds is a lot of weight to lose. and it sounds like you are more confident in yourself now, so go head with your bad ass self!

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks GBrice and Damien...u my buds! I have you both to thank! 
> 
> Down another 2.5 pounds!! For total of 20...10 more to go. 
> 
> More good news...starting to come off the waist; my stubborn spot. Just a tad. 
> 
> Even more good news...my friends at home noticed on a recent return...what are you doing? you look awesome! Peeps in temporary location also say...you are tiny. Skinny people are talking to me...that is so bizarre...like I am more approachable in size 6 jeans. 
> 
> I must have hit that sweet spot! Thanks for the encouragement!!


Congrats GGR, you sound really happy!!! I'm so glad you've made this progress so far, keep going!

PS - we want to see pics when you lose your last 10lbs... it's the ultimate satisfaction!

----------


## Damienm05

Congrats GGR. You are my favorite remote protege of all time. You are dedicated and sensible - a rare combination. I can't wait for you to fully realize your goals. You're so close now.

Does my heart good every time you update  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

You have done a GREAT JOB!!! SO Happy for you! And you sound happy too.

----------


## tbody66

Great to hear about all the progress, can't wait to see the end result!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Congrats GGR, you sound really happy!!! I'm so glad you've made this progress so far, keep going!
> 
> PS - we want to see pics when you lose your last 10lbs... it's the ultimate satisfaction!


I was actually starting to get concerned about keeping it off...losing is the easiest part...I have always gained back..fast or slow..but always back. Your post is extremely encouraging. Thanks gbrice. 

8 more to go...but I have a vacation next week...not an all inclusive so I have control  :Smilie: 

And about those pics...well...I will have to pray about that....although I did buy some bikini's today for my little trip away. It could happen....but I am not looking to be a bikini model. I read these OP posts and I got nothing on these gals....LOL!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> congrats ggr. You are my favorite remote protege of all time. You are dedicated and sensible - a rare combination. *i can't wait for you to fully realize your goals. You're so close now.*
> 
> *does my heart good every time you update*


*

I think I am anxious as you  I had my cheat meal yesterday....the cajun shrimp with boiled potates and corn was HOT...but good. The ALMOND cake was delicious and the leftover cake stayed at the host home. Yeah..I don't need a cake messing up my home stretch.  

* awh...you have been a *blessing* to me... being away from home has helped too with focus...like being at a "fat farm" hahahaha. I am concerned that when i return to my home and other job, i will not be walking 2/3 miles at work. I need to just transfer as much of this lifestyle back home....and of course, you can see me through that transition  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> way to go! sounds like you are doing fantastic. 20 pounds is a lot of weight to lose. and it sounds like you are more confident in yourself now, so go head with your bad ass self!


thanks for the words. i do feel great! i am trying to hit 30 in 4 months...but these last 8 will be harder then the first 8. very nice to encourage one another! thx!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Great to hear about all the progress, can't wait to see the end result!



yes...i should have entered your on line contest...but those dang pictures kept me out..I will never post the starting point...LOL!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

SLIMMER ME>>>>for some reason I can't post quick reply on your thread...and want you to know that you were the first gal I met here and this site is better cuz of you!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> SLIMMER ME>>>>for some reason I can't post quick reply on your thread...and want you to know that you were the first gal I met here and this site is better cuz of you!!


THANK YOU! Was thrilled when YOU joined. And glad you are still here and did not escape like so many do. 
Your progress is inspiring.

----------


## Damienm05

I don't think anything will change when you get back home. Maybe it would for someone who just crash dieted for 4-weeks or got weight loss surgery but you've genuinely implemented a lifestyle change that doesn't just leave us so easily. But of course, I am here to see you through that transition as well.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Been a few weeks. Last week I was on spring break and "gallivanting around in the sand wearing a new black bikini, a new leopard print bikini and a tankini once in a while". Yep...I'll never see those people again so who gives a rip!

I did enjoy myself a bit much...rum and coke zero isn't half bad. Did work out 4 times while away, but still managed to gain. Nor did I want to log that addition, so I just focused on eating clean and now in weeks since my last measurements on 3/18, I am down an additional 3 pounds. 

I continue to lose across chest (apparently 'the girls' were fat) and my butt which keeps getting smaller and smaller and doesn't need to be. The really great news is that I am down in the ribcage and in the tummy roll but ever so slightly. But still good. I am now 4 pounds away from the top end of a range I had in mind back in November. 

Been hitting the gym hard and had a Charlie horse that made my calf sore for two days. Started taking a multi vitamin and additional potassium last week. 

I am nearing that sensitive transition, easing into my "normal" routine. Hope it goes well.

----------


## Damienm05

I like everything you've said. I really have no advice to offer regarding the transition into maintenance mode once you feel you're ready - you've already shown a knack for balance. I have no doubt in you!

----------


## tbody66

If you post your workout routine I might can give some advice about getting the hiney bigger and better.

----------


## Damienm05

^^ good idea and good point

----------


## gbrice75

Always happy to see you checking back in... and even happier when it's with good news!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey GGR! Love the leopard bikini! 

Sounds like you are in great shape. Good for you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I like everything you've said. I really have no advice to offer regarding the transition into maintenance mode once you feel you're ready - you've already shown a knack for balance. I have no doubt in you!



Damienm - I have doubts...environmnetal bad behaviors. I will have to buy some more clothes so that the bigger ones aren't in the house. I will have to figure this out cuz I have worked too dang hard. 

Here is what I know. I have lost weight before, and gained it all back and some. It is easy taking it off...much HARDER keeping it off.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> If you post your workout routine I might can give some advice about getting the hiney bigger and better.


I will take you up on the offer in a few weeks when my workout schedule re-stabilizes. In the meantime think no hips, but I have booty and what I call "butt sag". I was thinking I could suck out the belly fat and re-inject into the hips and solve 2 problems at one time! 

I have focused on cardio and added some limited weights, mostly in group setting that is an overall toning. I torn a quad muscle two weeks ago right before vacation. And the rotator cuff still talks to me, but it is a whisper now. Thanks for your assistance. When I started out, I knew I needed to focus on diet, and now tweak the workout...it is time!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Always happy to see you checking back in... and even happier when it's with good news!


GB...i left off the bad news...had a massage on vacation and the therapists said those 2 words..you have a lot of "BELLY FAT", so I am not done with losing quite yet after that! 

PS: looking at your INTERVIEW and was interested especially in the question that I asked. Nice Job!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

SM...I still can't seem to reply with quote for you today too...anyway...not yet in great shape, but I know a guy who loves the color peche but only uses in accents for home decor and HE is going to help me out with my three B's = back, booty and belly! Then perhaps we can all celebrate! 

PS: Tbody..i have access to P90x, chinup and weights in about 3 three weeks

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ weird.....

A peche swimsuit would be peachy by the way if you look for another bikini this summer. Kinda blends with the tan lines. LOL!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^^ weird.....
> 
> A peche swimsuit would be peachy by the way if you look for another bikini this summer. Kinda blends with the *tan lines*. LOL!


nice point. never thought of that...peche does have an island feel too!!

----------


## gbrice75

> GB...i left off the bad news...had a massage on vacation and the therapists said those 2 words..you have a lot of "BELLY FAT", so I am not done with losing quite yet after that! 
> 
> PS: looking at your INTERVIEW and was interested especially in the question that I asked. Nice Job!


Wtf... why would anybody say that to someone? Like... in what context was that comment made? I can't picture it!

Ahh, so one of those questions was from GGR, huh? Do I get to guess??!! =P

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Wtf... why would anybody say that to someone? Like... *in what context was that comment made? I can't picture it*!
> 
> Ahh, so one of those questions was from GGR, huh? Do I get to guess??!! =P


let me paint the landscape. in some cultures, a full body massage includes the stomach. during that portion, she did mention that I have alot of Belly Fat and, I would like to think, in comparison to the rest of my body. she also did comment that I have a lot of muscle, more then most females, so I honestly believe that she was just sharing her observations for I a APPLE. I have half an hour glass, yup the top half, nottin for the bottom, I had a bubble butt, but it is disappearing to be left with butt sag. I have been mistaken as a teenage boy from behind. There just isn't much difference between the waist measurement and the tummy roll to the hips. I look "tiny" according to some now, at 143, tiny doesn't seem like an appropriate discription, but I am solid except for that gut. It's just the truth and I tipped her well cuz she gave me a very good massage. 




> Ahh, so one of those questions was from GGR, huh? *Do I get to guess??!!* =P


yes...yes...yes...I think there are forum rules from MARCUS that prohited me from telling....pretty sure i some them posted by ADMIN or somewhere!! LMAO...

----------


## tbody66

Do you or do you know how to perform stiff legged deadlifts, squats and lunges?

----------


## gbrice75

> let me paint the landscape. in some cultures, a full body massage includes the stomach. during that portion, she did mention that I have alot of Belly Fat and, I would like to think, in comparison to the rest of my body. she also did comment that I have a lot of muscle, more then most females, so I honestly believe that she was just sharing her observations for I a APPLE. I have half an hour glass, yup the top half, nottin for the bottom, I had a bubble butt, but it is disappearing to be left with butt sag. I have been mistaken as a teenage boy from behind. There just isn't much difference between the waist measurement and the tummy roll to the hips. I look "tiny" according to some now, at 143, tiny doesn't seem like an appropriate discription, but I am solid except for that gut. It's just the truth and I tipped her well cuz she gave me a very good massage. 
> 
> 
> 
> yes...yes...yes...I think there are forum rules from MARCUS that prohited me from telling....pretty sure i some them posted by ADMIN or somewhere!! LMAO...


Ah, I see - as long as it wasn't a "hey, you look mighty fat" type of thing, lol!

forum rules... pfft... i'm on staff now, you can tell me, lmao! I'm kidding, of course. The whole interview thread was Marcus' idea, and there probably is a rule in there somewhere about anonymity. Either way, thanks for contributing! :-)

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Ah, I see - as long as it wasn't a "hey, you look mighty fat" type of thing, lol!
> 
> forum rules... pfft... i'm on staff now, you can tell me, lmao! I'm kidding, of course. The whole interview thread was Marcus' idea, and there probably is a rule in there somewhere about anonymity. Either way, thanks for contributing! :-)


Can you guess my question? LOL!

I have a few massage stories myself.....LOL!

----------


## gbrice75

> Can you guess my question? LOL!
> 
> I have a few massage stories myself.....LOL!


A question from SM too?? Wow, I feel special, all the ladies contributing to my interview! =D

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GBrice...and you should...you are special. 

Have a feeling Tbody will break in anymoment with gushy hugs and mushy stuff....any moment now....

----------


## tbody66

I should/would, but you haven't answered my last question. I am happy about everyone contributing to GB's Q & A, I didn't even know about the whole thing til it was over so I didn't post any questions for him. But we don't have any secrets anyway and I sure am not too bashful to ask whatever I want on any thread and he's just straight forward and honest to answer anywhere anytime.

----------


## gbrice75

> You should add more veges and fruits in your daily diet as it would provide carbohydrate to your body...
> *Protein and fats should be in more low quantity* ...


Care to explain what you're basing this suggestion on?

----------


## tbody66

> Care to explain what you're basing this suggestion on?


That I'm a 4 whole post genius who came to share my infinite wisdom instead of to read and learn, and maybe, oops, didn't realize I was on a "bodybuilding" website forum!!!!!!  :Aagaytard:

----------


## RaginCajun

> That I'm a 4 whole post genius who came to share my infinite wisdom instead of to read and learn, and maybe, oops, didn't realize I was on a "bodybuilding" website forum!!!!!!


bump!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am down another 4 lbs since earlier in the month and now at 139. I haven't seen this side of 140 in decades...DECADES. I am 10 lbs under my high school grad weight. SHOCKING. 

I had an occasion for new jeans, grabbing 6 and 8s (since women sizes are not standardized). The sweet sale associate Suzy says, you are tiny and need a smaller size. She pulled the narrow cut 4's and hooked me up with pockets that make my booty look bigger. She also said I was her daughter's age and she is only 4 years older than me. I just smiled!
 :2biggrininvasion: 
Tummy roll is still being stubborn, but I don't have a muffin top in those mid rise jeans. Once I get home, I am thinking my weight will re-stabilize to a higher number when I get back to my "desk job".

I do need to lift more...I do...I will have to learn to love weights as much as I do spining. I need more muscle in the butt and back and upper arms. Yup that and my belly outta do it!

----------


## gbrice75

AWESOME!!! Once you implement a weight training program, you'll take this to a whole other level. You'll be amazed at the way your body begins to take shape! Your consistency and determination should be inspiring to girls and guys alike!

----------


## RaginCajun

way to go girl! sounds like you are really making that lifestyle change. and GB is right, your progress is very inspiring and just goes to show you what hard work and determination can do! keep up the great work!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*CONGRATULATIONS GIRLGYMRAT!!! HIP HIP HOOOOOORAY! I know you are thrilled!*

----------


## tbody66

> AWESOME!!! Once you implement a weight training program, you'll take this to a whole other level. You'll be amazed at the way your body begins to take shape! Your consistency and determination should be inspiring to girls and guys alike!


this^^^.

Good job, young lady! So when are you posting "skinny jeans" pics???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> this^^^.
> 
> Good job, young lady! So when are you posting "skinny jeans" pics???



Now that's a thought. What a clever idea tbody. U do know how private I am. Hmmm.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Can't blame him for trying!

----------


## gbrice75

> Now that's a thought. What a clever idea tbody. U do know how private I am. Hmmm.


Lmao, give him what he's asking for, literally! Post a pic of your skinny jeans... without you in them!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> way to go girl! sounds like you are really making that lifestyle change. and GB is right, your progress is very inspiring and just goes to show you what hard work and determination can do! keep up the great work!


Well Thanks Bunches and Bunches. Losing is the easy part...but keeping it off, much harder, but I do feel so much better! Thanks for checkin in on me! Really appreciate your kind words!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I should/would, but *you haven't answered my last question*. I am happy about everyone contributing to GB's Q & A, I didn't even know about the whole thing til it was over so I didn't post any questions for him. But we don't have any secrets anyway and I sure am not too bashful to ask whatever I want on any thread and he's just straight forward and honest to answer anywhere anytime.



tbody....i think you were asking about my workout routine to get rid of my butt sag? Or was it to make the booty bigger and better?? My apologies cuz missed that a few weeks back. 

I don't have a weight routine, I just roam around the machines in the "girly" section, steering clear of the "testosterone tavern" side of the gym where the big boys hang out. Normally I just have about 30- minutes until I skip over to the spinning class...which I adore. 

I have been doing one weekly full body power pump class hitting all the major groups. And increasing my weights here within the last 3 weeks. I also did those machines that mostly women use for the inner and outer thigh and couldn't help but notice those are ALWAYS strategically places near the "tt".. My inner thighs are still sore from 5 days ago. 

I have very narrow - no hips - nothing and considered lipo transfer of fat from my stubborn tummy roll to my hips since I have NO CURVES there. 

Oh, this might help. I had my body fat percentage taken last week with the calipers. 21 % bf when by the ladies 3 point check (tri/stomach/thigh) which puts me in the 70-75% percentile. Trainer said little fat on triceps, majority on gut and some in the thigh (which surprised me a bit). I had bfat measured in spots for guys (just for fun ; ) it was 16%. So in MY MIND, I should average it out and be about 18%..like my math!?!

Perhaps, we might want to work on the whole dang body before I schedule this appt with the surgeon for the fat reassignment procedure. BTW, booty is round/ not flat./ curvy / no :cottage cheese on my legs or butt. Gosh a picture would speak a 1,000 words.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer,,,,I can't post a reply on yours; system ??? Anyhow, thanks for the encouragement!!

TBODY - I want a butt like Slimmer's new AVATAR...JUST LIKE THAT ONE!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^^bump for Tbody

in the meantime, I have increased weights...my back is getting getting leaner - Proportions are off a bit top to bottom - i have some serious guns (my guns are more cut then the female instructor who I always thought had the look) and now NO Butt (and no hips). 

I measure weekly, as Damien suggested, and down in measurement around rib cage (back ) and even that stubborn tummy, just a bit. So haven't lost or gained on the scale, but can't miss a meal, can't skip a snack. I even had two pieces of pizza last week (off cheat meal day) cuz I just couldn't get by and I haven't had pizza in like 6 months. I am getting a little light headed when I bend over to pick up my 40 lbs barbell and roll over head onto the shoulders for lunges and squats. When I get finished with a workout in evening, need to get home and fast to eat. I wanted to drop another 5 lbs, but not sure what I am missing here. Mental block??? Body changing composition. I seem to be wanting carbs....bread/grain carbs. Yes I am still doing my 3 spinning classes a week and jump on the tread mill before weights...even if just to warm up. 

I purchased new pants/suit jacket/skirts cuz I didn't have anything that fit me. I am in size 4 on pants....and they are loose across the booty by the end of the day. Some gentlemen tell me I need more butt. 2Nite, walking thru the gym, I felt the eyes on my tush (mirrors at every angle)...and I can't say I minded. But was thinking they were all thinking what a tiny tush on that one. My skinny jeans that I bought a month ago seem looser across that butt. Before I had one issue - tummy. Now I think I have two....Bottom line.....need a booty plan!! LMAO...literally....

----------


## gbrice75

> Body changing composition.


Bingo!!

You posted a bunch, but this is what stood out for me. I'd suggest you post up your current diet ASAP; i'm quite sure it's time to change some things up as your nutritional needs have likely changed along with your new bod.

As for the booty situation - this really seems to bug you! If you want an honest opinion, you can PM me clothed pics and I will give it to you (not being a creep). You are probably being overly critical of yourself, but at the same time it sounds like you're withering down to nothing based on your description. I don't wanna see that happen!

Keep squatting. How about stiff leg deadlifts, are you doing those as well? The 'butt blaster' would be a great machine for you despite the name - it's meant to shape and build, not burn fat.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

deal...later this week.....I never got the creep vibe off of you or my other favs on this board!

----------


## gbrice75

Hah, thanks hun, appreciate that!

I wish I could give you some of my ass; my real parents might be black, lmao!

Don't forget to get the diet posted up so we can see where some changes should be made to keep you from getting dizzy in the gym... jeez!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Hah, thanks hun, appreciate that!
> 
> *I wish I could give you some of my ass; my real parents might be black, lmao!*
> 
> Don't forget to get the diet posted up so we can see where some changes should be made to keep you from getting dizzy in the gym... jeez!!


Are we related? 

And to GGR.....I bet you are being too hard on yourself too......

----------


## gbrice75

> Are we related?


Quite possibly!!

----------


## RaginCajun

hey, how is the booty building going?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> hey, how is the booty building going?


Thanks for checking in. Well, haven't had the time this week, something came up, but I did find two machines in one of the gyms I frequent. The "butt blaster" machine and what I looks like a standing version of it. I also do dead lifts as part of the overall body class and squats and lunges and I did start increasing my weights. Now perhaps, I need to focus on those abs too which is where my MOST STUBBORN fat is hanging out. I can't seem to lose that last bit of tummy roll and maybe I never will. But a smaller waist makes hips appear bigger. 

Bottom line (pun pun) I am never gonna be curvy thru the hips. I only got what I got to work with so I need to get a plan that includes butt and stomach. 

I also could buy some cream, eat lots of apples, take supplements and if all else fails, buy booty undergarments. LOL. I read this on the internet...too funny.

----------


## RaginCajun

i know the machine your are talking about. that is a good one for "butt blastering". maybe try increasing the weight to where you can only get a max of for reps and try doing some negatives with it. my butt is sore now from doing deadlifts yesterday and i always found that squats where the best for building a nice toosh. also, you will want to work on that lower back as well as the abs, they go hand in hand. you may have to take it to the extreme to get that last bit off, wish i could say that (last bit off).

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i know the machine your are talking about. that is a good one for "butt blastering". maybe try increasing the weight to where you can only get a max of for reps *and try doing some negatives with it*. my butt is sore now from doing deadlifts yesterday and i always found that squats where the best for building a nice toosh. also, you will want to work on that lower back as well as the abs, they go hand in hand. you may have to take it to the extreme to get that last bit off, wish i could say that (last bit off).


RaginCajun - I don't know what this means...*negatives.* 

Also so I need stomach, butt and LOWER BACK too? If I had exercise names I could look them up! But I am really a novice at lifting. I need "lifting for dummies". Thxs for helping this one  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

All I can say is this: whatever they are telling you to do? I am doing the opposite! LOL! 

If we could only share a bit ( a lot ) of my bootie to give you a bit~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> All I can say is this: whatever they are telling you to do? I am doing the opposite! LOL! 
> 
> If we could only share a bit ( a lot ) of my bootie to give you a bit~


Slimmer..I actually thought lipo the fat off my tummy and then send it 4 inches down right and left!! But if I can help you out, I would gladly take off your hips!

----------


## Damienm05

Negatives are when you do the negative phase of the movement as slowly as possible. For example, bringing the bar down to your chest over the course of 15 seconds on bench press. I agree, it'll help with the glutes!

Now, don't spend too much time on abs. Do a few sets here and there but anything beyond that should be time spent on the treadmill. *There is no correlation between strong abs and less fat around the midsection* - it's merely a myth perpetuated largely by infomercial products. At a low bf% most of us who lift weights and play sports and use our core for stability often will have very nice looking midsections.

Like abs, those butt blaster/glutator machines shouldn't be done in place of more effective work - i.e. more squats with good form, deep leg presses, and walking LUNGES - these will give you a nice butt fast provided nutrition/protein intake allows for nice growth!

Good luck my favorite protege!

----------


## gbrice75

> those butt blaster/glutator machines shouldn't be done in place of more effective work - i.e. more squats with good form, deep leg presses, and walking LUNGES - these will give you a nice butt fast provided nutrition/protein intake allows for nice growth!


Not in place of... but in addition to would certainly not hurt. They are a target exercise and do well in terms of 'shaping', the same way tricep press downs might do for tri's vs. close grip bench, skulls, or dips.

----------


## gbrice75

> All I can say is this: whatever they are telling you to do? I am doing the opposite! LOL! 
> 
> If we could only share a bit ( a lot ) of my bootie to give you a bit~


Slim, you're gonna have to live with just giving up one cheek; I gotta get in on this too, as you know. Man booty!

----------


## Damienm05

> Not in place of... but in addition to would certainly not hurt. They are a target exercise and do well in terms of 'shaping', the same way tricep press downs might do for tri's vs. close grip bench, skulls, or dips.


Yeah agreed - I'm just jaded from training clients at a gym. All the girls who complain they have no ass have a leg routine that consists of adductor/abductor, glute machine, and laying leg curls. Not saying her workout's are half-assed, no pun intended, merely that the emphasis needs to be on squats, leg presses, and walking lunges first.

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah agreed - I'm just jaded from training clients at a gym. All the girls who complain they have no ass have a leg routine that consists of adductor/abductor, glute machine, and laying leg curls. Not saying her workout's are half-assed, no pun intended, merely that the emphasis needs to be on squats, leg presses, and walking lunges first.


Couldn't agree more!




> Not saying her workout's are half-assed, no pun intended


  :LOL:

----------


## RaginCajun

looks like damien and G got you straightened out. just stick wit it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Yeah agreed - I'm just jaded from training clients at a gym. All the girls who complain they have no ass have a leg routine that consists of adductor/abductor, glute machine, and laying leg curls. Not saying her workout's are half-assed, no pun intended, merely that the emphasis needs to be on squats, leg presses, and walking lunges first.


Damienm05...well perhaps now you can be more specific on my back a$$ward workouts...I know they could be booty better ; )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I started working on the booty plan and lift more weights the past few weeks. Maybe this will not come as a surprise to anyone other than me that I am losing weight and inches. My arms are getting more cut which is ok, my chest is down another inch, my waist down .75 inch which is AWESOME, my tummy roll down 1/2 inch, my butt is down .5 inch and my upper thighs down a an inch each side and upper knees down .5 inch ea. 

I have increased my squat and lung weights and my butt got smaller. I increased my arm/shoulder weigths and my arms got smaller. I know that muscle takes up less space then fat. I am losing size and getting leaner, so I must be losing fat and putting on muscle. I am now fluctuating between 136 and 138 where a month earlier between 138 and 141. 

I have to run the macros on my current eating, which quite frankly I have not been as vigilant, and post. I will do this weekend between workouts. LOL!!

----------


## gbrice75

^ ^ this might sound counter intuitive, but certain forms of cardio can help as well. Low intensity cardio with a heavy resistance such as spinning (I know you love it already!), maxed resistance/incline elliptical, etc. can all help in building up your butt... the same way runners and cyclists tend to have awesome legs.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice and Damienm (and TBODY missing in action of late)....DRUM ROLL...been promising new macros of what I have been (basically) eati ng for the last few weeks of transition. I really don't know what I should be doing for maintenance, plus I have added more weight resistance. I think I am am not eating enough protein and eating too much fat and carbs for what I am NOW trying to accompish. 

New Goals are to drop about 5 lbs of fat from my stomach area and add booty muscle. I am holding at 137ish and 20.5 % body fat. 

Work out Schedule...this is if the stars/sun/moon all align in a perfect week ; )
S/T/H spin
T/H 30 minutes mix it up of stomach/squats/lunges/straight leg deadlifts plus bicep curls hi weight/low reps
M all over weight resistance training
Sat Newly revised: lower body booty work out plus all over weights (this is a long workout, and I haven't started yet)
W rest
F everyother week hour yoga

Let me know what mods I need to make. Thank you! I don't have a maintenance program and after running the macros, think I am a little off track  :1confused: 

124g Fat/ 189 g Carbs / 170 g Protein / 1326 total cals
26% F / 39 % C / 35 % P

not included in macros
2 c coffee with dry powder creamer (it is like almost black coffee)
small piece of chocolate probably 3/4 times per week. This is a new bad habit I picked up in the last 3 weeks and I need to get rid of cuz I have a sugar tooth  :Frown: 

Macro in grams of f/c/p/total cal
Meal 1  7:30 am - 38/67/62/170
½ c rolled oats with stevia
¼ c egg beaters
1 morning star breakfast patty

Meal 2  Lunch noon- 12/45/33/415
Turkey or chic breast
Salad with cherry tomatoes/artichoke in oil/hearts of palm/dash of cheese
½ sweet potato

Meal 3  like dessert after lunch - 0/15/12/106
½ c greek yogart
½ c berries with stevia

Meal 4  2:30 pm - 4/11/4/81
2 tablespoons baba ganoush with bell peppers

Pre work out only -Kasha bar or equivalent -2/16/4/100
Meal 5  7pm - 12/30/50/409
6 oz fish (tipalia/salmon/cod/tuna)
Roasted asparagus
Grain bread

Meal 6 - before bed - 2/5/5/45
2 tbls Powdered Peanut Butter

DON'T HOLD BACK...give me the good/bad/ugly...cause I added more carbs cuz I was getting dizzy during workouts so maybe I add too much of what I want to eat vs. what I should be eating. I really would like to get to a certain place before the fall sets in...I have always gained weight inthe fall/winter...and hate myself come spring...*except for THIS YEAR...thanks to you both*!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

I am in the middle of cooking my food for the week (ugh, what a drag, hours of cooking!) but will be back to give this my full attention tonight or latest, tomorrow.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am in the middle of *cooking my food for the week* *(ugh, what a drag, hours of cooking!)* but will be back to give this my full attention tonight or latest, tomorrow.


I do the same thing and it does take time...but totally worth it, later in the week! Grab and go. Gott luv that! No worries; whenever you can get to it! Thank you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

20.5% BF.....man sakes alive! Good for you!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 20.5% BF.....man sakes alive! Good for you!!!


Slimmer...well thank you. I have been hitting it hard at the gym...my philosophy is that when I decide to do something, I give it my all....although, I not sure I can keep up the workout pace cuz other stuff just not getting done. Still looking for that balance...and if you find it, please do tell!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gbrice75

> Gbrice and Damienm (and TBODY missing in action of late)....DRUM ROLL...been promising new macros of what I have been (basically) eati ng for the last few weeks of transition. I really don't know what I should be doing for maintenance, plus I have added more weight resistance. I think I am am not eating enough protein and eating too much fat and carbs for what I am NOW trying to accompish. 
> 
> New Goals are to drop about 5 lbs of fat from my stomach area and add booty muscle. I am holding at 137ish and 20.5 % body fat.


I think what you'd want to do is eat a tiny bit above your maintenance level (200 calories or so) to promote muscle maintenance or even gains, but make sure cardio is in check to continue burning bodyfat. This is way better than calorie restriction IMO.




> Work out Schedule...this is if the stars/sun/moon all align in a perfect week ; )
> S/T/H spin


What is S/T/H?? Sunday/Tuesday/Thursday? lol i'm not familiar with these abbreviations!




> T/H 30 minutes mix it up of stomach/squats/lunges/straight leg deadlifts plus bicep curls hi weight/low reps
> M all over weight resistance training
> Sat Newly revised: lower body booty work out plus all over weights (this is a long workout, and I haven't started yet)
> W rest
> F everyother week hour yoga
> 
> Let me know what mods I need to make. Thank you! I don't have a maintenance program and after running the macros, think I am a little off track


Ok, you're not the only one confused, lol! Can you lay this out as:

Monday - (list full workout/cardio schedule)
Tuesday - 
Wed -

.... and so on




> 124g Fat/ 189 g Carbs / 170 g Protein / 1326 total cals
> 26% F / 39 % C / 35 % P


I hate to break it to you, but if the macros above are correct, your total calories are WAY off:

124g fat = 1116 calories
189g carbs = 756 calories
170g protein = 680 calories

Total: 2552 calories

You really need to rework this ASAP so you know what you're eating! What are you aiming for in a day? I assume around 1300 calories? 




> piece of chocolate probably 3/4 times per week. This is a new bad habit I picked up in the last 3 weeks and I need to get rid of cuz I have a sugar tooth


Preaching to the choir, lol!




> Macro in grams of f/c/p/total cal
> Meal 1  7:30 am - 38/67/62/170
> ½ c rolled oats with stevia
> ¼ c egg beaters
> 1 morning star breakfast patty


This might be where you're going wrong. No way this meal is 38/67/62. Even the total calories are off seeing as 1/2 cup oats is roughly 150 calories alone. 




> Meal 2  Lunch noon- 12/45/33/415
> Turkey or chic breast
> Salad with cherry tomatoes/artichoke in oil/hearts of palm/dash of cheese
> ½ sweet potato


This is a good meal, might want to lose the artichoke in oil but hard to say since I don't know your real macros




> Meal 3  like dessert after lunch - 0/15/12/106
> ½ c greek yogart
> ½ c berries with stevia


full cup greek yogurt, plain I hope  :Smilie: 




> Meal 4  2:30 pm - 4/11/4/81
> 2 tablespoons baba ganoush with bell peppers


And how is this a meal?  :Smilie: 

Pre work out only -Kasha bar or equivalent -2/16/4/100
Meal 5  7pm - 12/30/50/409
6 oz fish (tipalia/salmon/cod/tuna)
Roasted asparagus
Grain bread[/QUOTE]

So the Kashi bar is preworkout, and then meal 5 is PWO? You need a better/real preworkout meal IMO. 




> Meal 6 - before bed - 2/5/5/45
> 2 tbls Powdered Peanut Butter


This is a snack, not a meal! This would be a good place for cottage cheese or even more greek yogurt. 

DON'T HOLD BACK...give me the good/bad/ugly...cause I added more carbs cuz I was getting dizzy during workouts so maybe I add too much of what I want to eat vs. what I should be eating. I really would like to get to a certain place before the fall sets in...I have always gained weight inthe fall/winter...and hate myself come spring...*except for THIS YEAR...thanks to you both*!!!!![/QUOTE]

Definitely rework your macros; I didn't want to comment too much because essentially i'd be commenting on flawed information. Repost it and i'll really be able to get my hands dirty.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice. I messed up the macros. Must have been heat exhaustion. I think I got grams and calories switched. Makes a little bit of difference. The free online program isn't that user friendly and I am a Dah. Let's just let me repost. But yeah, I am about 1300 cal of late.

Also my butt muscles are really sore. Thank you very large.

----------


## gbrice75

Try livestrong.com - my fav by far. 

Congrats on the sore butt!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GB...I have transfered half of my daily meals into livestrong and hope to post accurate macros in the next day or so...however, I don't think your review will be much improved from your first cut. give me another day or so and I will have it ready. 

BTW- a sweet moment this evening...met up with former collegues that I haven't seen in about a year..they were in "shock" at the transformation. I mean total disbelief of my new me. It was very sweet, very nice to hear such compliments...and we will get back together in the fall so pressure on to maintain!! LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> GB...I have transfered half of my daily meals into livestrong and hope to post accurate macros in the next day or so...however, I don't think your review will be much improved from your first cut. give me another day or so and I will have it ready. 
> 
> BTW- a sweet moment this evening...met up with former collegues that I haven't seen in about a year..they were in "shock" at the transformation. I mean total disbelief of my new me. It was very sweet, *very nice to hear such compliments*...and we will get back together in the fall so pressure on to maintain!! LOL


i understand completely!!! very proud of you the way you have transformed yourself in the past few months. now, it is the lifestyle that you must maintain, not the weight. if you continue on this lifestyle then you will never even think of going back where you came from because you are a totally different person mentally and now physically! congrats on all your progress once again and glad to hear that the caboose is getting sore!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i understand completely!!! *very proud of you the way you have transformed yourself in the past few months. now, it is the lifestyle that you must maintain, not the weight.*  if you continue on this lifestyle then you will never even think of going back where you came from because you are a totally different person mentally and now physically! congrats on all your progress once again and glad to hear that the caboose is getting sore!


00rc00 - Interesting. Never looked at it from this angle. lifestyle not scale...introspective, thoughful. Others tell me that the proof is in 2 - 3 years......another way of saying lifestyle. I still am not mentally used to the new smaller me. I think over 90% gain it all back within 9 months. In the meantime, I am trying to get the fattie clothes out of the closets so that there is no wiggle room or EVIDENCE....LMAO. 

Thank you!!

----------


## gbrice75

> GB...I have transfered half of my daily meals into livestrong and hope to post accurate macros in the next day or so...however, I don't think your review will be much improved from your first cut. give me another day or so and I will have it ready. 
> 
> BTW- a sweet moment this evening...met up with former collegues that I haven't seen in about a year..they were in "shock" at the transformation. I mean total disbelief of my new me. It was very sweet, very nice to hear such compliments...and we will get back together in the fall so pressure on to maintain!! LOL


I know the feeling GGR, it's WONDERFUL! I hope you ate it up! I lost my bulk of weight over 2 years ago, but once in a while I STILL get compliments. So as long as you stay on track (and I know you will), you'll continue to reap the rewards.  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> 00rc00 - Interesting. Never looked at it from this angle. lifestyle not scale...introspective, thoughful. Others tell me that the proof is in 2 - 3 years......another way of saying lifestyle. I still am not mentally used to the new smaller me. I think over 90% gain it all back within 9 months. In the meantime, I am trying to get the fattie clothes out of the closets so that there is no wiggle room or EVIDENCE....LMAO. 
> 
> Thank you!!


Hilarious! You are funny and I agree with this totally.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slight change in workout requirements. I entered warriorblast 3 mile obstacle course. Yes that's the one. barb wire, fire, junk cars, ropes, wall, mud, river, run, crawl like boot camo. Got to train. Especially upper body and running. I plan to finish and finish strong! This changes my workouts. Booty plan may have to wait. Unless I can have it ALL. LOL!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Slight change in workout requirements. I entered warriorblast 3 mile obstacle course. Yes that's the one. barb wire, fire, junk cars, ropes, wall, mud, river, run, crawl like boot camo. Got to train. Especially upper body and running. I plan to finish and finish strong! This changes my workouts. Booty plan may have to wait. Unless I can have it ALL. LOL!!!


Wow, respect for having the 'balls' (for lack of a better term) to do this! I wish I could come watch you falling in the mud... err... I meant I wish I could come watch to support you!  :Smilie: 

Good news - the booty plan doesn't have to change, it only needs to get more intense. Build strong legs/glutes and you'll own the course. That is not to say neglect your upper body or that you don't need upper body strength; you do. But SO much of this is lower body power and fitness... so I say, literally, get your ass in shape!!!  :Wink:

----------


## -KJ-

Been catching up on this thread... Keep up the work girl!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Been catching up on this thread... Keep up the work girl!


KJ - Thanks for checkin in...it hasn't been easy, but the rewards are SUPERB...feel so MUCH BETTER! -GGR

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GBrice...I think I have my macros right now that I used livestrong. It wasn't easy cuz I have been switching it up a bit varying food in the last month, because I was getting so burned out on eating the same thing every day for 4 months which was actually easier then eating different foods...I guess I needed a break and I am willing to go back to the same basic meal plan everyday for the summer months if need be. 

My goals are to loose 5 more pounds of FAT from my gut area - and if I don't like the results I may seriously get a tummy tuck after lipo cuz I can. I don't really want too cuz the recovery looks long and the scar is pretty significant and not always below the bikini line - but I haven't ruled it out. 

I am also wanting to add to the booty area and train for this obstacle course warriordash which is coming up mid summer timeframe. 

I am 5'4', holding at 137 lbs and 21 % bodyfat depending on who measures. I am in a size 2 pants and small tops, but no curvy hips, thus the booty request. My fat is mostly in my gut area. I really have added muscle to the arms in the past month. I have no idea what I should be doing with my diet at this point. I just don't know. 

Lets start with the diet in p/c/f/total calories: 

Meal 1 about 8 am
16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c rolled oats with stevia
¼ c egg beaters
1 morning star breakfast patty
Breakfast Totals	19/34/9/370

Meal 2 – Lunch about 11:30
4 oz Turkey or chic breast
Salad with cherry tomatoes/artichoke in oil/hearts of palm/dash of gorgonzola cheese
½ sweet potatoe or ½ cup brown rice
Lunch 30/6/30/300

Meal 3 – About 1:30 pm or earlier (like a dessert) 
½ cup Fage 0% Yogurt
½ c blueberries with stevia
18 almonds
Afternoon Snack 17/27/11/264

Meal 4 – Pre workout about 4:30 pm
Kashi TLC Peanut Peanut Butter Granola Bar
Pre workout	7/19/5/140

Meal 5 – Dinner about 7:15
6oz grilled salmon
8 roasted asparagus spears with olive oil/garlic
Dinner 41/4/25/405

Daily totals 114/83/80/1479

This is a generic day and I really thought I was eating closer to 1300, not 1500. I think the fat is higher then should be to achieve goals, but I don't eat salmon everynight, but do eat fish like cod/tilapia or shrimp. I do a cheat day but don't go too crazy on most weeks. 

Appreciate your critique. I can take it cuz I really don't want to have a tummy tuck. LOL!! Thank you!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And the other half of my equation....new workout schedule for a typical week. 

Su - I have 30 minutes before the spinning. I have been doing your straight leg deadlifts/squats and lunges with 40 lbs plus heavy bar in the big boy side of the gym and throw in some bicep curls with heavy free weights (heavy for me is 20 lbs but low reps and maybe standing triceps with 30 lbs low reps) 

M - picked up a full body power pump class. This workout has really helped with the arms. I have been challenging my weight increase and still can't do the whole tricep workout with 8 lbs per side plus bar. I have been doing 42 lbs for squats and lunges. for my back (clean and press with squat, but I think I need to add some weight - currently at 19 lbs including bar). Prior to the class I have been running on the treadmill for 20 minutes...that's all I have time for before the class starts.

T - spin for an hour...prior to class i have about 30 good minutes to do weights. I sometimes do stomach too as warmup. 

W - off

H - spin for an hour...prior to class i have about 40 minutes to do weights

F - everyother week yoga for an hour.

Sa - was doing a step class but quite frankly, it isn't always enough intensity for me, so I started running on treadmill prior to the full body power pump class, see above. 

Damienm, my original mentor, gave me a lower body workout that is intense, but I need to weed out one of my current day programs, but not sure which day...and you know I love that spinning....

I also think I need to start running outside to train for the obstacle course, but again..when...I haven't alot of time left in the week and I get up at 4:30 in the morning to get to work early...commute stinks to and from...but it is what it is!!

Okay...what you think.....I am all ears. I don't really want to bulk up except in the booty and lose that tummy roll...othwise lipo and tummy tuck may have to be scheduled...hahahaha....Thank you again.

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks for all the detailed info GGR, i'm gonna go through it all thoroughly before I comment, so gimme a day or 2  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for all the detailed info GGR, i'm gonna go through it all thoroughly before I comment, so gimme *a day or 2*


I understand. It is a lot of info and I don't think I did you any favors with the way I laid out the workout resistance training, since I am a novice with free weights and the bars (non machines). 

I appreciate the input cause I have come to understand that the general public doesn't have constructive knowlegde on proper nutrition in general and for active lifestyles. Thank you! GGR

----------


## gbrice75

> GBrice...I think I have my macros right now that I used livestrong. It wasn't easy cuz I have been switching it up a bit varying food in the last month, because I was getting so burned out on eating the same thing every day for 4 months which was actually easier then eating different foods...I guess I needed a break and I am willing to go back to the same basic meal plan everyday for the summer months if need be.


Remember that you don't really have to eat the same FOODS every day. i.e. if Meal X calls for 4oz lean protein, that could be - chicken breast, turkey breast, egg whites, white fish, very lean beef/bison, shrimp, crab, etc (yes, shellfish is a good protein source)

I agree that it's easier to eat the exact same things every day (I do) but sometimes for sanity sake, you have to change it up. Try changing it up every week even.




> My goals are to loose 5 more pounds of FAT from my gut area - and if I don't like the results I may seriously get a tummy tuck after lipo cuz I can. I don't really want too cuz the recovery looks long and the scar is pretty significant and not always below the bikini line - but I haven't ruled it out.


If you don't mind my asking, how old are you? You can PM me if you feel more comfortable




> I am also wanting to add to the booty area and train for this obstacle course warriordash which is coming up mid summer timeframe.


Like we touched on before, you can only work with the genetics you were given. While you might not have been blessed with the biggest roundest plumpest booty, luckily for your it's a muscle and can GROW. And a shapely tight arse looks way better than a fat cottage cheese ass anyway, IMO. You can attain a nice shaped muscular (don't mistaken that to mean bumpy and cut/defined) butt, just have to work to make it grow. 




> I am 5'4', holding at 137 lbs and 21 % bodyfat depending on who measures. I am in a size 2 pants and small tops, but no curvy hips, thus the booty request. My fat is mostly in my gut area. I really have added muscle to the arms in the past month. I have no idea what I should be doing with my diet at this point. I just don't know.


21% is at the very low end of the healthy range for women, so that's a very good thing. I know you dropped a decent amount of weight- how long was it that you were overweight? I wonder if you're mistaking loose skin (and some fat of course) for fat? Again, PM me pics of your midsection if you'd like. I can spot it right away, because I have it too and know how effing annoying it can be... grrrr! 




> Lets start with the diet in p/c/f/total calories: 
> 
> Meal 1 about 8 am
> 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
> ½ c rolled oats with stevia
> ¼ c egg beaters
> 1 morning star breakfast patty
> Breakfast Totals	19/34/9/370


Consider swapping out that patty for lean Canadian bacon. Also, i'd prefer to see you using 100% liquid egg whites instead of egg beaters - they put a ton of nasty sh!t in there... ever have a look at the ingredients? The macros here are decent - i'd like to see a bit more protein and a bit less fat though.




> Meal 2 – Lunch about 11:30
> 4 oz Turkey or chic breast
> Salad with cherry tomatoes/artichoke in oil/hearts of palm/dash of gorgonzola cheese
> ½ sweet potatoe or ½ cup brown rice
> Lunch 30/6/30/300


Ok, so macros are definitely off here. 30g protein - great, leave it! 6g carbs? for 1/2 sweet potato or 1/2 cup brown rice? Try like 30g carbs. Either that or you mixed up the carb and fat macro - so is it 30g carbs, 6g fat or vice versa? Please clarify. If it's 30g fat, that's WAY too much in this meal IMO. I think you're through with the artichokes in oil, sorry! 




> Meal 3 – About 1:30 pm or earlier (like a dessert) 
> ½ cup Fage 0% Yogurt
> ½ c blueberries with stevia
> 18 almonds
> Afternoon Snack 17/27/11/264


Make it a full cup of yogurt. Is this plain Fage yogurt? I'm assuming so, hence the stevia. That's your best best. However, i'd drop the blueberries here TBH... kind of a random place for sugar. If you're gonna have it, do it in meal 1, or pre/pwo. 




> Meal 4 – Pre workout about 4:30 pm
> Kashi TLC Peanut Peanut Butter Granola Bar
> Pre workout	7/19/5/140


Ok, this is a crappy pre workout meal! This is where i'd love to see 1/2 a sweet potato or some brown rice - good carbs to fuel your workout, not some processed Kashi bar. I'd replace this meal with a lean protein (even if it has to be a shake for convenience sake) and a good complex carb (oats would be another excellent choice). Is this possible?




> Meal 5 – Dinner about 7:15
> 6oz grilled salmon
> 8 roasted asparagus spears with olive oil/garlic
> Dinner 41/4/25/405


LOVE the salmon here, excellent choice. Don't love the added EVOO though. I get it; asparagus is excellent that way, but simply too much fat in this meal. The salmon is the better fat choice, so can you possibly grill the asparagus with just the tiniest bit of oil? How much are you actually using? 




> Daily totals 114/83/80/1479


As you already said (below), calories may be a bit high for you. I'd shoot for 1300 as you said - a cleaner 1300 and then monitor yourself. Also, your fat macro is WAY too high. I'm at 2500 calories and my fat macro is like 65g, so just think of that. Fat is over 30% of your intake. I'd like to see something more like:

150g protein
100g carbs
35g fat

or

150g protein
75g carbs
45g fat

either way, you're around 1300 calories 





> This is a generic day and I really thought I was eating closer to 1300, not 1500. I think the fat is higher then should be to achieve goals, but I don't eat salmon everynight, but do eat fish like cod/tilapia or shrimp. I do a cheat day but don't go too crazy on most weeks.


Consider going with a cheat meal instead of a full day. If you are eating at only a slight deficit during your 6 'dieting' days, you can EASILY negate that with a full blown cheat day. I strongly suggest you choose 1 great cheat meal a week - go all out, meal, dessert, glass of wine, whatever you like - but then back to the diet. 




> Appreciate your critique. I can take it cuz I really don't want to have a tummy tuck. LOL!! Thank you!!


This is why I wanna know your age. I doubt you need a tummy tuck and would hate to see you scar yourself unnecessarily 

I will go over the workout portion of this shortly. Double check the macros on that one meal, and then try to hit closer to what I have above, I believe it will serve you much better.

----------


## gbrice75

> And the other half of my equation....new workout schedule for a typical week. 
> 
> Su - I have 30 minutes before the spinning. I have been doing your straight leg deadlifts/squats and lunges with 40 lbs plus heavy bar in the big boy side of the gym and throw in some bicep curls with heavy free weights (heavy for me is 20 lbs but low reps and maybe standing triceps with 30 lbs low reps)


Wow, that's alot of leg work in a single day. Is this a workout you're doing with just a Kashi bar? 




> M - picked up a full body power pump class. This workout has really helped with the arms. I have been challenging my weight increase and still can't do the whole tricep workout with 8 lbs per side plus bar. I have been doing 42 lbs for squats and lunges. for my back (clean and press with squat, but I think I need to add some weight - currently at 19 lbs including bar). Prior to the class I have been running on the treadmill for 20 minutes...that's all I have time for before the class starts.


Ok, first glaring problem - you're working legs 2 days in a row. Assuming you want to keep this class, i'd drop the work on Sunday (stick with the spin and do some ab work instead) and move it to another day... ideally Thursday. You have 40 mins so that should be perfect. You need to allow time for your muscles to recover. Legs are the biggest muscle group and if you're going to work them 2x a week (many people don't, but you're personally not going for size so it's ok IMO), those workouts need to be spread apart. 




> T - spin for an hour...prior to class i have about 30 good minutes to do weights. I sometimes do stomach too as warmup.


I'd probably leave this day as is. You've done a total body workout the day before. Realize that the workouts you're doing are more conducive to shaping and toning vs. building muscle, but I assume that's you're goal anyway.




> W - off


Ok, to take a rest day, but if you really wanna up the intensity add some cardio here




> H - spin for an hour...prior to class i have about 40 minutes to do weights


Make this you're 'heavy' leg day. Squats, walking lunges, stiff leg deads, etc. 




> F - everyother week yoga for an hour.


What about the weeks without yoga? This would be a good opportunity to get in an upper body weight workout. Chest, shoulders, arms, back. Now you have a total body workout 'toning' type routine on Monday, and a more standard 'building' routine for lower body on Thursday and upper body on Friday. 




> Sa - was doing a step class but quite frankly, it isn't always enough intensity for me, so I started running on treadmill prior to the full body power pump class, see above.


Cool, cardio here only. 




> Damienm, my original mentor, gave me a lower body workout that is intense, but I need to weed out one of my current day programs, but not sure which day...and you know I love that spinning....


Not sure what you're saying here - you need to eliminate working completely for one of the above days? If so, i'd take out Saturday. So you'll workout Sunday/Monday/Tuesday, off Wednesday, workout Thursday/Friday off Saturday.




> I also think I need to start running outside to train for the obstacle course, but again..when...I haven't alot of time left in the week and I get up at 4:30 in the morning to get to work early...commute stinks to and from...but it is what it is!!


Same here, exact same - 4:30am wakeup, at the gym by 5:45am UGH! This isn't one I can help you with; only you know if/when you have any spare time to run outside. Where do you live? Do you have decent weather pretty much all year round, or do you need to get this outdoor activity in during the spring/summer?




> Okay...what you think.....I am all ears. I don't really want to bulk up except in the booty and lose that tummy roll...othwise lipo and tummy tuck may have to be scheduled...hahahaha....Thank you again.


I think that the lower body workout 2x a week (your total body workout + a leg day) with REST TIME in between will make a huge difference. Let me know what you think about the schedule i've proposed above. If you like it we can work out specific routines.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Like we touched on before, you can only work with the genetics you were given. While you might not have been blessed with the *biggest roundest plumpest booty, luckily for your it's a muscle and can GROW.* And a shapely tight arse looks way better than a fat cottage cheese ass anyway, IMO. You can attain a nice shaped muscular (don't mistaken that to mean bumpy and cut/defined) butt, just have to work to make it grow. 
> 
> *i am working on it. been very sore and even difficult to sit during the day. the one good point you make is that I do not have a bit of cottage cheese on my butt or legs and I know that it is somewhat if not all heredity...so a shout out to mom and dad!!*
> 
> 21% is at the very low end of the healthy range for women, so that's a very good thing. I know you dropped a decent amount of weight- *how long was it that you were overweight?*  I wonder if you're mistaking loose skin (and some fat of course) for fat? Again, PM me pics of your midsection if you'd like. I can spot it right away, because I have it too and know how effing annoying it can be... grrrr! 
> 
> *probably about 9 - 10 years between 150 and 170 but mostly on the high end. i got loose skin and fat. no doubt about it* 
> 
> Consider swapping out that patty for lean Canadian bacon. Also, i'd prefer to see you using* 100% liquid egg whites instead of egg beaters* - they put a ton of nasty sh!t in there... ever have a look at the ingredients? The macros here are decent - i'd like to see a bit more protein and a bit less fat though.
> ...


*That one meal was off so Daily totals would have been 114P/114C/56F/1479. I need to add the protein and cut the carbs and fat. I will work on the new meal plans and get myself back on track.* 

*If you wish for me to move the yogart with almonds to pre lunch, I can do that if you think it works better...on weekdays I always workout after work. 

Thank you again. Been very very helpful although I am looking forward to hitting a maintenance diet...perhaps in the fall....*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I had a cheat meal Thursday and ended up pucking a few hours later...4 pieces of pizza, small piece of birthday cake with tons of icing and a little scoop of birthday cake flavored ice cream. some doritos chips and twizzler sticks...perhaps too many carbs.  :0icon Ohmygod:  Felt like crap for half the day Friday, didn't want to look at food till after 1 and then only ate my bland egg whites and oatmeal. It was a rough. I am cured of thick crust pizza. 

I tried to redeem myself today but running 4 mile training hill and full body power pump class. I was strong after having slept 12 hours recovering my silliness the day before. Monday is the start of my new year so I celebrate tonite with some wine. LOL!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Week 25...I am happy to report that it looks like I am down 2 more pounds since my last "scale" update maybe a month and a half back. (and I seem to have taken a month off of the strickness and the routine - if I admit it to myself or not). I started back to a more, shall we say, structured approach week ago today and low and behold, I seem to have dropped a half pound in this week. IMAGINE THAT. So I would like to say that I am 137 and holding for the moment. Yeh!!

I am working out and training, but mot so sure I got this all figured out yet. Seems that I am working legs too many days in a row, but I don't seem to mind so much, except Sunday. for some reason the running on Saturday then the weights seem to take there toll come Sunday and the first 20 minutes of spinnng class is like hello quads until I warm up and then I seem to be fine. 

I am still trying to figure out the new meal/macro and I have to honest in saying that I don't always understand why I am eating certain foods or not eating certain foods at this or that time of day. Seems almost like I should avoid carbs and fats together, but always take in the protein. I don't know the science around eating healthy fats and I don't get that salmon for dinner is an excellent choice, but EVOO at lunch isn't so wize. I would like to think it doesn't matter, cuz it would be easier, but it isn't easy. Seems folks that do not have a naturally high metabolism, don't get a much of a pass during the week. A big cheat could be like starting over from square one for the week. 

I have put on more muscle. Arms are defined = enough for me. Booty is not growing as fast as I would like, but seems to be coming along - harder but still have the butt sag. The legs are now cut from the knee to the butt too...separation all the way even when not worked. Defined hamstrings. Even the back is getting more definition. But that dang belly fat/tummy area is just driving me bananas. I know, tis the last.....

----------


## RaginCajun

sometimes you need to listen to your body and rest. you also need to keep your sanity! the butt thing will take time, just like the rest of your body. it takes a while to grow that muscle so just keep at it. i suggest what GB mentioned above for legs, you need to let them recover after a big leg day. you need to go back and re-read some of the stickies in the diet section. it will help you understand why you are eating so much protein and why you need carbs and healthy fats. i will try and find some simple articles to help when i have some time. in the mean time, just do a simple google search or ask these questions in a thread and i am sure everyone will chime in. and keep up the progress, consistency is key!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> sometimes you need to listen to your body and rest. you also need to keep your sanity! the butt thing will take time, just like the rest of your body. it takes a while to grow that muscle so just keep at it. i suggest what GB mentioned above for legs, you need to let them recover after a big leg day. *you need to go back and re-read some of the stickies in the diet section*. it will help you understand why you are eating so much protein and why you need carbs and healthy fats. i will try and find some simple articles to help when i have some time. in the mean time, just do a simple google search or ask these questions in a thread and i am sure everyone will chime in. and keep up the progress, consistency is key!


I agree. Carbs pre work out to provide the fuel, protein pwo for muscle recovery. Carbs arlier in the day better then last meal so have time to burn thru em so they don't hang around at night to take up residence on my body as tummy roll. Protein thru day. I guess it is just the fat intake that has me scratching my head. Salmon has a lot of healthy fat, but I am eating it a couple hours before I lay my head down to rest, which doesn't make any sense to me.

I have worked out Sat/Sun/M/T/W and I am tired. So I will take tomorrow off and hit it on Friday and over the weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Been spending more time investigating cosmetic surgery then I have on my food macros. I have come to the conclusion that women opt for breast enlargement over breast lifts cuz far less scaring. I also realize I can solve my booty problem by having lipo in the tummy and turn around, literally, and pump those fat cells into a plumper booty. I can't imagine getting rid of fat and then injecting back into MY body?!?

Week 26 and I am down a half pound, which surprises me after the good eats and drink last weekend. Measurements are the same but seems like the legs are getting leaner (which I believe to be from running). 

Leaving for a weekend retreat - food included, and I have been told it is very healthy. I am packing some whey protein powder, cuz I seem to require more protein then the average gal. I will just make the healthiest food choices and get back to it come Monday!

----------


## RaginCajun

Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Have fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have been havin fun ever since....the food at the retreat was good....too good and I have been sabotaging myself ever since. More then one cheat meal per week dinner out 2/3 times per week, concert tomorrow night (tailgating from 3 pm on)....this could be ugly.

I weighed in and measured today and I have gained a 1/2 inch back in the girls (which I fear is BACK FAT) and NOTHING on the booty. All other measurements same; weight holding about 137/8. I am about 2 pounds heavier this month then last month which is causing me a little distress. I am squeezing in as many workouts as I can, but think I am falling into the trap of workout and eat more, especially bread. I have been a bit more stressed at work and am making bad choices, almost daily. I am hitting the weights/running/spinning...but diet is not in check. 

Still...OP say look too thin...blah blah blah....I would really like to get down to 130 and call it good. I tend to gain in Sep/Oct/Nov/Dec so I need to get off this bunny trail....it is goin NO WHERE!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hippity hop back on that bunny trail..... and you will be just fine. You know you got what it takes. Gotta trust yourself.

----------


## RaginCajun

GGR, get your ass together! haha, just messin wit ya. i know the feeling that you are going thru. i did the same thing and made bad food choices as well. the thing that helped me was logging into this account and talk about it. another thing that helps is going thru other people's threads and seeing what they are eating. trust me, it was the only thing that got me back on track. we are here for ya so make it a habit to look more than once a week. you will be fine, just a speed bump!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer and RC...thanks for the words of encouragement. I am going to reevaluate what I am doing. I have been maintaining but I am 3 pounds heavier in July then June. I changed my work outs to add more lifting and running and increased to 6 days a week, but not workout like the machine RC ; ) 

I am not eating clean. I am tired...physically tired and sore muscles. I may just pull back on weights and kick up the cardio again and see how the body responds. I felt like I was within striking range of 130 last month and now 7/8 pounds away, not so much. Frustrating, but this board has helped me to understand that many many people with great bodies work hard at it EVERYDAY for YEARS. Hats off to ya'll!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And i have been looking into lipo suction...the cheaters way, but I genetically carry my fat/weight in the stomach and it is so stubborn that fat. gross actually.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Slimmer and RC...thanks for the words of encouragement. I am going to reevaluate what I am doing. I have been maintaining but I am 3 pounds heavier in July then June. I changed my work outs to add more lifting and running and increased to 6 days a week, but not workout like the machine RC ; ) 
> 
> I am not eating clean. I am tired...physically tired and sore muscles. I may just pull back on weights and kick up the cardio again and see how the body responds. I felt like I was within striking range of 130 last month and now 7/8 pounds away, not so much. Frustrating, but this board has helped me to understand that many many people with great bodies work hard at it EVERYDAY for YEARS. *Hats off to ya'll!!*


YOU are FUNNY! I'm glad I wasn't drinking anything.....or else!

----------


## SlimmerMe

You last 2 posts struck my funny bone for hours last night! I needed the laugh....I kept going around saying to myself" Hats off to ya!" and just laughing with tears rolling down my cheeks. Plus the "cheaters way" comment.....

You were on a roll yesterday....THANKS!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...glad I could give you comic relief!!! 

I am serious about the lipo, but I am getting a TON of CRAPOLA about this with some of my friends. I am really quiet a naturalist, so it just doesn't seem right to my peeps. I am finding out just how many of the gf and neighbors have had tummy tucks/lipo. WHO KNEW all the CHEATERS walking around me! Now I am thinking I can get the girls lifted back up and then discover the lollipop scar is totally unattractive and perhaps now the "natural look" under the muscle is a better idea and perhaps alittle this and that....30K later I should just sign up for a Mommy Makeover and get my nose done too. 

I don't know..at some point, could get addictive! Did I happen to mention that I have an addictive personality....

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am telling you this: Get on stage! You are a natural comic!

If you want to do the tummy tuck especially after losing all of the weight you have lost, then by all means if with a good doc and you really want to do it? then might be a good idea. So many of my friends do so many things...botox, collagen etc ...
I am the natural one too. Always have been. So I can only imagine how your friends are reacting to your idea...

Meantime, keep up your delightful sense of humor.

----------


## SlimmerMe

ps: I bet 90% of the members here have an addictive personality. Or at best, here is one more.

----------


## gbrice75

My opinion - you need a break from all of it, physically, mentally... not a break like stop working out and eat whatever you want, but stop working out, don't think about it, then come back with a vengeance. We all need a break, this thing gets tired sometimes, and we burn out. Better to take a week or 2 off than to wind up burning out and being off for an indefinite length of time...

my .02

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> My opinion - *you need a break from all of it, physically, mentally*... not a break like stop working out and eat whatever you want, but stop working out, don't think about it, then come back with a vengeance. We all need a break, this thing gets tired sometimes, and we burn out. Better to take a week or 2 off than to wind up burning out and being off for an indefinite length of time...
> 
> my .02


Good idea, but will have to wait until after this little obstacle course run coming up. Been working out 6 days per week and my body is tired. I took off tonight, lied down and slept 6 hours...woke up and wondering 'who does that?', but must have needed it. 

Good news...booty plan seems to be working...comment was "is more shapely/rounded - not as flat". Since that is such a big muscle...maybe I put on 3 lbs of a$$....LOL!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ oh yea, forgot about the course!! When is that again? 

Congrats about the booty - that was the goal, right? Do you still want more? Do YOU notice the difference?

It's quite possible you put on some muscle... I wouldn't put much creedence in what the scale says. By itself, it's not much of a tool for measurement. Factor in how you look (mirror), how clothes fit, etc. Measurements with a tailor's tape are a pretty accurate way to go.

----------


## gbrice75

FYI - see post # 1989 to answer your question.  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ess-Log/page50

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see that you are back on here logging in. trust me it helps! and slim is right, you are quite the comic! rest is always a good thing. on sundays, i have been passing out at around 8pm! if you feel like you are getting burnt out, try something different for a few weeks, maybe something out of the norm. and do not fret about 3 pounds, i can be 3 pound difference in one day. i do not know what to say about the cosmetic surgery, except for the lift, i definitely understand that. i have been working with boobies for the past two years, so i understand how they operate! and congrats on the bootylicious comment!!! just keep up the hard work, your head is in the right spot and your stomach will soon follow!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^ oh yea, forgot about the course!! When is that again? 
> 
> Congrats about the booty - that was the goal, right? Do you still want more? Do YOU notice the difference?
> 
> It's quite possible you put on some muscle... I wouldn't put much creedence in what the scale says. By itself, it's not much of a tool for measurement. Factor in how you look (mirror), how clothes fit, etc. Measurements with a tailor's tape are a pretty accurate way to go.


Race is almost here. I have been hitting it hard, but my diet hasn't been as good as could have been in for the first part of July. I am focused on eating for fuel now. 

I had 2 short term goals. Bigger booty/strong legs and chin up. 

Tomorrow morning is my official weight in/measure day, but I took a quick measurement on the booty which has grown a 1/2 inch, but the butt sag is still there. It could be bigger cuz I just got done working it tonight. 

Biceps, triceps, fore arms and shoulders are awesome. got that lean look going at rest and when I flex, got really nice definition on biceps and triceps plus a bonus forearm bump. 

My goal is to do 1 unassisted chin up and I am so close. I have reduced assist from 60 lbs to 10 on that machine in every gym. I wanted to make sure I didn't lose sight of the upper body strength even though I was trying to get my lower body and booty up. 

My legs are trimmer too. I think from the xtra running I added in past 2 months (at your suggestion). My back is also much more defined (or at least I have been told - hard for me to get a good visual on the backside in general). 

So I have a little bit of fat in my upper thighs which isn't a biggy for me and that dang tummy roll. I know...diet diet diet.........I still want more booty and I want a butt like Slimmer's avy with no sag. As you pointed out so kindly, genetically do not have the curvey/hips which is why lipo is looking so appealing (less waist will make me look more curvy). Men tell me men like curvy (not straight) and some men (and a lot of women) think I am border line too thin. 

I think I look healthy, especially since I carry so much muscle tone. I will never be a string bean. But the tummy is my trouble zone. It is what I focus on first and always. 

A female spinning instructor suggested I do TRX to help with core training and move from heavier weights to light weights with lungs to get cardio and strength training combined to increase heart rate and burn fat. 

I do feel like I need to change up the routine since I might be in a rut. Your thoughts on this welcomed!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I dream of looking like my avy too....

I have a question: are you certain your tummy is a bad as you think it is? could you be concentrating on something that might not be as bad as you imagine?

----------


## RaginCajun

damn, woman, it sounds like you have made a great transformation. nice bi's, tri's, and forearm 'bump', congrats! races are always fun and so many 'like' individuals out there to meet. when said that your legs are trimmer from running, you are 100% correct with that. since i have picked it up some, my legs are definitely leaner than just two months ago. when you said you are looking for something different in a routine, are there any crossfit places/classes in your area? i have been going to one and it is fantastic! it is very hard and it combines weights and bodyweight with cardio and endurance. i wish i could give you a lil toosh girth, i have enough to go around!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> damn, woman, it sounds like you have made a great transformation. nice bi's, tri's, and forearm 'bump', congrats! races are always fun and so many 'like' individuals out there to meet. when said that your legs are trimmer from running, you are 100% correct with that. since i have picked it up some, my legs are definitely leaner than just two months ago. when you said you are looking for something different in a routine, are there any* crossfit places/classes in your area?* i have been going to one and it is fantastic! it is very hard and it combines weights and bodyweight with cardio and endurance. * i wish i could give you a lil toosh girth*, i have enough to go around!


cross fit is a new one on me. although it sounds like could be the workout I had tonight at gym. regular instructor didn't show up so a PT lead class. it was light weights with complex moves (like squats with bar and shoulder press at same time) so my heart rate jumped up quick and I was sweating like I do when I run. some gals in the class were whining like crazy but of course I loved it as did a few others.... 

and i wish I could take some of that toosh too.....i would gladly. another inch in the right spots outta do it  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer...I wish I could agree with ya. but it just ain't so. I have made alot of improvements e.g., my veins pops out of my hands and forearms. Two of my 30 year old mail colleagues say i have bigger biceps then they do. But the gut is another story. 

I think I can take a few more inches off but it will be a struggle. Just so resistant to lost. I bought some oil to throw on there, but it doesn't seem to be dissolving the fat bumps. Not that it made any claims to do that, but I thought it could help. 

Slimmer, if I had the last 10 years as a do over I would never let myself get too far out of bounds. I had no idea what 30 extra pounds does to body over time. It has become one of my few life regrets..........

----------


## baseline_9

I need to take the time to read this whole thread.

I will, I promise

Keep going girl!

----------


## RaginCajun

it sounds like you did something like crossfit. it liked the class, then go for it! don't regret anything! take it as a learning experience. i know we all do regret some things, but look back at the moment to reflect how different you are now! you have changed your lifestyle for the better and it is showing! your colleagues are just jealous, and they should be! keep up the hard work and that tummy will go, its all about diet! have fun and enjoy your race!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

I think you should focus on full body exercises... squat press, burpees, etc. They will help to strengthen your entire body plus deliver the cardio/conditioning aspect.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I think you should focus on full body exercises... squat press, *burpees*, etc. They will help to strengthen your entire body plus deliver the cardio/conditioning aspect.


I had to google what is a burpee. So you must be LYAO now. Ok, I think I get it. After the obstacle course, time to switch up the exercise routine.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> it sounds like you did something like crossfit. it liked the class, then go for it! don't regret anything! take it as a learning experience. i know we all do regret some things, but look back at the moment to reflect how different you are now! you have changed your lifestyle for the better and it is showing! your colleagues are just jealous, and they should be! * keep up the hard work and that tummy will go, its all about diet!* have fun and enjoy your race!!!!


yeh, I think I need to double down on the diet. I am going to have the biggest cheat meal of my life after the race...and chase it will a bottle of red wine. Can't hardly wait.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Baseline..there are times like now that I can't reply to your post with quote. Thanks for checking in on me cuz it hasn't gotten easier with time. I am just getting frustrated. I need to watch it too, cuz I tend to gain (and not the right kind) in the fall through January. I need to get off this plateau and soon!

----------


## gbrice75

> Baseline..there are times like now that I can't reply to your post with quote. Thanks for checking in on me cuz it hasn't gotten easier with time. I am just getting frustrated. I need to watch it too, cuz I tend to gain (and not the right kind) in the fall through January. I need to get off this plateau and soon!


Relax!!! This game isn't supposed to be a race (pun intended), it's a lifestyle. Get through YOUR race, then focus back on the overall goal - which is improved health, conditioning, and body!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Relax!!!* This game isn't supposed to be a race (pun intended), it's a lifestyle. Get through YOUR race, then focus back on the overall goal - which is improved health, conditioning, and body!!!


Did I miss a meeting??? I didn't get this memo! Perhaps I forgot to tell you about the extremely obsese chic living inside my body working on her exit strategy. She is capable of gaining 30 pounds in 2 - 3 months...just enjoying a variety of fattening and sweet and cakes and cookies and peanut butter off the spoon. Yup, I am her host body. She tries to make her exit every year come September thru December. I am in a BATTLE with that chic. She is evil  :Madd:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Your honesty gets to me. I hear ya loud and clear.

You need to remember this: You have the formula now so you can trust it works

----------


## RaginCajun

> Did I miss a meeting??? I didn't get this memo! Perhaps I forgot to tell you about the extremely obsese chic living inside my body working on her exit strategy. She is capable of gaining 30 pounds in 2 - 3 months...just enjoying a variety of fattening and sweet and cakes and cookies and peanut butter off the spoon. Yup, I am her host body. She tries to make her exit every year come September thru December. I am in a BATTLE with that chic. She is evil


just think how different you are this year, compared to last year. i guarantee you are not same person and can choke that evil chick now with those lean arms!!!! i think you need a good kick in the arse!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> FYI - see post # 1989 to answer your question. 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ess-Log/page50


Thank you. Learning alot reading your post. Body is much more complicated then I had once thought.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am on a journey to lose the last bit of belly fat before I see the plastic surgeon. I have come to the conclusion after reading Mr GBRICE post, that I too am sedentary lifestyle and 1300 calories daily is a good daily intake target for fat loss. 

My current stats are 54, 137 lbs and 48 years young. Measurements that matter: Chest 37, Rib cage 34, Stomach 30 (yup this is my worst area), booty 35.5 (all butt, straight thru hips). Legs and arms are lean with nice definition thanks to the weight resistance training I was encouraged to adopt and to overcome my anxieties of working out with the big guy guns in the dark side of the gym by members of this forum. 

I currently working out 5/6 days per week; 3  1 hour spinning class, 2  45min body pump; 2  35 min training (lungs/squats/dead lifts) and 1  30 min stomach workout, plus 2  2 or 3 mile runs. A yoga class 2x monthly. Will be modifying workout plan shortly.not for another week. 


Wake up  16 oz coffee with dry creamer

Meal 1 Breakfast
¼ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites

Meal 2 Snack
6 oz fage 0% f yogurt
½ c fresh blueberries

Meal 3 Lunch
6 oz lean protein (chic)
Leafy Salad no dressing unless meat is dry and no cheese or anything fun
½ Medium sweet potatoe

Meal 4 Pre WO
½ c cottage cheese
1 c broccoli or cauliflower or cherry tomatoes
1 scoop protein powder (100c/23g p/3g c/ 1g f)

Meal 5 Dinner 
6 oz grilled salmon or other fish / sprimp 
7 asparagus spears, grilled with pam and a sprinkle of EVOO and fresh garlic

1330 total calories - 146g p/ 59g c / 38g f

One modest cheat dinner a week.

My goal is to lose 5 lbs of fat around the belly by mid Sept. I would be happy with 5; ecstatic with 7. 

Comments / critiques welcomed! Appreciate your support and advice.  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

> I am on a journey to lose the last bit of belly fat before I see the plastic surgeon. I have come to the conclusion after reading Mr GBRICE post, that I too am sedentary lifestyle and 1300 calories daily is a good daily intake target for fat loss. 
> 
> My current stats are 5’4”, 137 lbs and 48 years young. Measurements that matter: Chest 37, Rib cage 34, Stomach 30 (yup this is my worst area), booty 35.5 (all butt, straight thru hips). Legs and arms are lean with nice definition thanks to the weight resistance training I was encouraged to adopt and to overcome my anxieties of working out with the big guy guns in the dark side of the gym by members of this forum. 
> 
> I currently working out 5/6 days per week; 3 – 1 hour spinning class, 2 – 45min body pump; 2 – 35 min training (lungs/squats/dead lifts) and 1 – 30 min stomach workout, plus 2 – 2 or 3 mile runs. A yoga class 2x monthly. Will be modifying workout plan shortly….not for another week. 
> 
> 
> Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
> 
> ...


I like your training  :Smilie: 

I like your diet  :Smilie: 

I like the plan  :Smilie: 


Where are you currently in relation to what you have posted above? Training, diet...

Are you currently at a plateau?


I would like to see your carbs come up slightly and to be cycled over the week dependent on activity that day....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I like your training 
> 
> I like your diet 
> 
> I like the plan 
> 
> 
> *Where are you currently in relation to what you have posted above? Training, diet...
> 
> ...


I can't take any credit for the diet or the workout. That my friend is the power of this forum. * I've been blessed with mentors, good mentors who have helped me achieve my goals.*  :Bow1: I did every fad diet but never learned how to eat correctly....until know. In the first 5 months of this year, lost 35 lbs. I am very very pleased. Feel tons better. In size 2/4 which I think is really more like 4/6 cuz stores just want to make gals buy more clothes....

*Training* as shown is my current training for a 5k obstacle course. Will modify in about 2 weeks, but *not sure what to change*.

*Diet*. I have been eating more protein and more carbs then shown. Not losing anything for about 8 weeks...since I started training. Of course, I cheat more frequently...mostly when I don't eat early enough - cheat in afternoon or right before go to bed...dumb..really dumb. 

*CARBS* - would love to eat more carbs, not sure when to add or what to add! AND as important, what to delete to bring the calories back aligned with 1300.

----------


## baseline_9

Im gonna leave this one to you girl.... looks like someone has helped you to get this diet dialed in and TBH i would only like to see maybe an extra 30g of carbs pre-workout...

----------


## gbrice75

> I am on a journey to lose the last bit of belly fat before I see the plastic surgeon. I have come to the conclusion after reading Mr GBRICE post, that I too am sedentary lifestyle and 1300 calories daily is a good daily intake target for fat loss.


Happy my own struggles can help in part to inspire you GGR, that pleases me like you don't even know!  :Smilie: 




> My current stats are 5’4”, 137 lbs and 48 years young.


Mad healthy stats! We can get you down to 130, no worries there.




> Measurements that matter: Chest 37, Rib cage 34, Stomach 30 (yup this is my worst area), booty 35.5 (all butt, straight thru hips). Legs and arms are lean with nice definition thanks to the weight resistance training I was encouraged to adopt and to *overcome my anxieties of working out with the big guy guns in the dark side of the gym by members of this forum.*


Best thing you've done for yourself yet




> I currently working out 5/6 days per week; 3 – 1 hour spinning class, 2 – 45min body pump; 2 – 35 min training (lungs/squats/dead lifts) and 1 – 30 min stomach workout, plus 2 – 2 or 3 mile runs. A yoga class 2x monthly. Will be modifying workout plan shortly….not for another week.


We'll probably want to modify or completely overhaul your training at this point





> Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
> 
> Meal 1 Breakfast
> ¼ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
> ½ c 99% egg whites


Wouldn't mind seeing both of these doubled. 1/4 cup oats is like 13g carbs, and 1/2 cup egg whites is what - about 12g protein? This is meal 1, first nourishment your body is getting after going without food for it's longest stretch - let's make it count. 

I agree with Base about bringing up carbs slightly and this meal is 1 opportunity to do it. I would need to see macros though (you already know this though, lol) in order to 100% stand behind my advice)




> Meal 2 Snack
> 6 oz fage 0% f yogurt
> ½ c fresh blueberries


Do you love the blueberries? Can you part with them? I'd forgo them here in favor of the added carbs in meal 1. I'll also be adding carbs to your pre-workout meal so don't worry. Add 2 fish oil caps




> Meal 3 Lunch
> 6 oz lean protein (chic)
> Leafy Salad no dressing unless meat is dry and no cheese or anything fun
> ½ Medium sweet potatoe


Ditch the sweet potato. Your carbs can be more strategically placed than this. Add 2 more fish oil caps




> Meal 4 Pre WO
> ½ c cottage cheese
> 1 c broccoli or cauliflower or cherry tomatoes
> 1 scoop protein powder (100c/23g p/3g c/ 1g f)


Perfect place to add some carbs. Add the 1/2 sweet potato, or any other complex carb of your choice. About 25g or so will do. One idea is moving the cottage cheese to meal 3, and having the yogurt WITH blueberries here. Still add a complex carb though, but just saying this is a much better place for the blueberries IMO.




> Meal 5 Dinner 
> 6 oz grilled salmon or other fish / sprimp 
> 7 asparagus spears, grilled with pam and a sprinkle of EVOO and fresh garlic


How about a PWO shake before this? IMO, remove the protein powder from meal 4, increase cottage cheese to 1 cup (hope you like cottage cheese, lol), and have the protein shake immediately PWO. How soon do you eat meal 5 after the workout?

In any event, this is a great meal - be careful of the EVOO especially if you're already doing salmon - the fats are healthy but can add calories fast




> 1330 total calories - 146g p/ 59g c / 38g f


This definitely isn't a bad macro breakdown. Still shy of 1300 calories though - my changes should bring those calories up a bit.

Note - Baseline mentioned carb cycling, and I think it's a great suggestion for you. There are many ways to go about it, the simplest to start with may just be simply dropping starchy carbs completely on non-workout days and possibly on cardio-only days. Depends on what your workout routine looks like though, and i'd likely want to see it change at this point as I mentioned earlier. 




> One modest cheat dinner a week.


Examples?




> My goal is to lose 5 lbs of fat around the belly by mid Sept. I would be happy with 5; ecstatic with 7.


I've always been straight with you. We're talking under 6 weeks here. 5-7lbs of pure fat is going to be tough. Not impossible, but tough. As for it being BELLY fat specifically - you already know you cannot spot reduce body fat. It's gonna come off from wherever it wants to. It could be a bit all over, it could be your face, legs, ass (yep, sorry but it can happen) - you just cannot control this. The bottom like is you'll be getting leaner and that is always a good thing in my book.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice, First off, thank you! Meals - I will adjust and rerun macros by meal and total. To hit on your questions:

I do love cottage cheese!!! Plus good for my calcium intake  :Wink:  

*How soon do you eat meal 5 after the workout ?*  I finish working out about 630 pm and eating my 715pm. I have the protein powder in my vehicle and can mix at the gym and drink on the way home. I am in bed by about 915 cuz I arise at 430. I need proper rest; never thought I would be that person going to bed when it is still light outside...

Carb cycling - other than your explanation, never heard of it. It could be a challenge since I crave carbs...especially the bad ones. But I am open to change. I do know that I cannot spot reduce...but other then my gut, I do have a tiny bit on my inner thighs and the back is not as lean as I would like. I already lost quite a bit off "the girls" so I know that 5 - 7 lbs off the tummy roll is a stretch but....a girl can have dreams. 

*Modest cheat meal example* - Dinner out. Chic Shawarma and fatoosh salad (dressing on the side). Garlic paste on the pita breads (this is the cheat part of the meal  :Smilie:  or Chic Chimichanga with refried beans and rice. no sour cream....okay how bad are these? Or a steak with potatoe and veggie side and a dessert and maybe a glass of dry red wine (or not)... I have become a non drinker it seems as late. 

Training - I got an offer today at the gym I can't refuse. My awesome spin instructor is going to train me with TRX. 2 - 3 times per week prior to spin class. I did one session...and I was so dang sore the next day and the day after. It is a great workout. I was breathing so heavy and sweating and burning muscles and then I did an 1 hour HIIT interval spin class. Spin instructor is TUFF! Lean and strong. So I hope this works into the overall revised training program. I spin Sun/Tue/Thur with 40 minutes of TRX before. 

Thank you again!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Incorporating suggestions and the plan with macros in calories/grams P/ grams C/ gram F

Meal 1 Breakfast - 250/17/31/6
Wake up  16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites

Meal 2 Snack  110/12/5/4
1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
dash of cinnamon and stevia 
2 fish oil caps

Meal 3 Lunch - 394/42/13/12
6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4 Pre WO 232/28/22/4
6 oz 0%f fage yogart
½ c blueberries
½ med sweet potato

Meal 5 Post WO  110/24/4/1
Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop

Meal 5 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)

Total Daily: 1367 cal/155P/84C/37F

What would you suggest for Sat/Sun? I dont think I can make it thru my weekend workouts on FASTED CARDIO,especially since do cardio and resistance training on both days, until it get changed up!!
Sat 2-3 mile run / 45 min power pump
Sun  TRX and then 1 hour spin

Thanks for your time and energy on me!  :Bbsmooch:

----------


## SlimmerMe

YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION GGR! You really are~

----------


## RaginCajun

wow! looks like you are getting serious girl! looks like you may have received a kick?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> YOU ARE AN INSPIRATION GGR! You really are~


As you are to me and others!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> wow! looks like you are getting serious girl! looks like you may have received a kick?


Yes I did!!! Seems I needed it. ; )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> wow! looks like you are getting serious girl! looks like you may have received a kick?


Yes I did!!! Seems I needed it. ; )

----------


## gbrice75

> Gbrice, First off, thank you! Meals - I will adjust and rerun macros by meal and total. To hit on your questions:


You're welcome!




> I do love cottage cheese!!! Plus good for my calcium intake


Perfect! Best choice for dairy - highest protein w/ lowest sugar and fat (assuming you get a low/nonfat variety) as compared to milk, other cheeses, and even Greek yogurt




> *How soon do you eat meal 5 after the workout ?*  I finish working out about 630 pm and eating my 715pm.


You don't have to make a mad dash to eat, but do make sure you eat a GOOD meal, that's key. Personally I have my PWO shake immediately PWO/post cardio, then my whole food meal about 2 hours later.




> I have the protein powder in my vehicle and can mix at the gym and drink on the way home. I am in bed by about 915 cuz I arise at 430.


Wow, almost identical to my schedule! Ideally, you'd have the shake right after your workout in the car as you're already doing (same thing I do) and then have a whole food meal an hour later. Don't worry about the meal coming late in the evening; we'll keep fats low and carbs minimal.




> I need proper rest; never thought I would be that person going to bed when it is still light outside...


I second that!!!




> Carb cycling - other than your explanation, never heard of it. It could be a challenge since I crave carbs...especially the bad ones.


I am a HUGE carb addict, so I don't say this arbitrarily. Those cravings DO subside - but you have to be consistent with not eating them for a while. Going full days with no starchy carbs will help. I never thought i'd be able to do it, but here I am, on week 8 and have gone 3.5 straight days/week without ANY starchy carbs whatsoever.




> But I am open to change.


Good! This type of attitude and willingness will go a long way in this game!




> I do know that I cannot spot reduce...but other then my gut, I do have a tiny bit on my inner thighs and the back is not as lean as I would like. I already lost quite a bit off "the girls" so I know that 5 - 7 lbs off the tummy roll is a stretch but....a girl can have dreams.


If your stomach area is really truly the only place you're still holding bodfat, then it should mainly come off of that area. Keep in mind the fat you cannot see though; i.e., visceral fat.




> *Modest cheat meal example* - Dinner out. Chic Shawarma and fatoosh salad (dressing on the side). Garlic paste on the pita breads (this is the cheat part of the meal  or Chic Chimichanga with refried beans and rice. no sour cream....okay how bad are these? Or a steak with potatoe and veggie side and a dessert and maybe a glass of dry red wine (or not)... I have become a non drinker it seems as late.


Not so bad - but realize that you are probably at a point where you need to up your game. You're no longer getting results and need to make a change. It's good that you're doing the cheat meal now, because that's one thing we can eliminate right off the bat that we know will have a positive impact. Don't worry, it's temporary, not forever.




> Training - I got an offer today at the gym I can't refuse. My awesome spin instructor is going to train me with TRX. 2 - 3 times per week prior to spin class. I did one session...and I was so dang sore the next day and the day after. It is a great workout. I was breathing so heavy and sweating and burning muscles and then I did an 1 hour HIIT interval spin class. Spin instructor is TUFF! Lean and strong. So I hope this works into the overall revised training program. I spin Sun/Tue/Thur with 40 minutes of TRX before. 
> 
> Thank you again!!


Can you elaborate on TRX? I'll look into it more myself later, but I'm at work right now (can't you tell? haha!!)




> Incorporating suggestions and the plan with macros in calories/grams P/ grams C/ gram F
> 
> Meal 1 Breakfast - 250/17/31/6
> Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
> ½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
> ½ c 99% egg whites


Nice! Wouldn't even mind seeing more protein here, maybe 1/2 cup lowfat/nonfat cottage cheese or plain nonfat/lowfat greek yogurt?




> Meal 2 Snack – 110/12/5/4
> 1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
> dash of cinnamon and stevia 
> 2 fish oil caps


Good job. If it doesn't disgust you and you can add 1 cup green veggies here, go for it. Would just like to see a bit more sustenance here




> Meal 3 Lunch - 394/42/13/12
> 6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
> Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
> 2 fish oil caps


Great meal, love this one. Protein macro might be a bit inflated, but no biggie, close enough. Is this 6oz raw, or 6oz after it's cooked?




> Meal 4 Pre WO –232/28/22/4
> 6 oz 0%f fage yogart
> ½ c blueberries
> ½ med sweet potato


Love it!




> Meal 5 Post WO – 110/24/4/1
> Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop
> 
> Meal 5 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
> 6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
> 6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)


Perfect - you're already doing the whole food meal after the shake (didn't realize this was meal 5 when I commented earlier). Love this meal - BUT I would like to see carbs in your shake meal, i.e. maybe 1/2 cup oats? I don't like the idea of an intense workout followed by no carbs at all, regardless that it's later in the evening. A bit of carbs will be put to good use (recovery) - we wouldn't want your body converting protein to energy because energy isn't being provided, right? 

If you need to lose the blueberries in meal 4 to keep the carb macro in check, do it. Keep in mind the only meals you're actually eating starchy carbs is breakfast, and pre/pwo. You can't help the incidental carbs that come with other foods. I'm not saying not to count them, i'm saying don't sweat them. If adding another 1/2 cup oats with the shake brings you up to 100g or so, don't worry about it. You are working hard especially with this new training routine you mentioned.




> Total Daily: 1367 cal/155P/84C/37F


Frame this!  :Big Grin: 




> What would you suggest for Sat/Sun? I don’t think I can make it thru my weekend workouts on FASTED CARDIO,especially since do cardio and resistance training on both days, until it get changed up!!
> Sat 2-3 mile run / 45 min power pump


If you're doing resistance training on the weekends, then it has to be looked at as a workout day. I'm not concerned with the days of the week, i.e. Sat vs. Mon - i'm concerned with which days you workout, particularly with weights. Those days generally should be carb days. Also if you're doing any cardio only days, and the cardio is intense, you should consider eating a single carb meal before the gym, but that's it for the day as far as carbs go.




> Sun – TRX and then 1 hour spin
> 
> Thanks for your time and energy on me!


Depends on what TRX is - but this may be a cardio only day, i.e. intense = preworkout carb meal, low intensity = fasted.

You're welcome!  :Wink:

----------


## SexySweetheart

[QUOTE=girlgymrat;5713805]Incorporating suggestions and the plan with macros in *calories/grams P/ grams C/ gram F*

I love the way your tracking your cal protein fat carbs!
I'd like to use this format as well...you mind girly?  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

[QUOTE=Sexy4mySweetheart;5714324]


> Incorporating suggestions and the plan with macros in *calories/grams P/ grams C/ gram F*
> 
> I love the way your tracking your cal protein fat carbs!
> *I'd like to use this format as well...you mind girly?*


I'm gonna speak for GGR here - you SHOULD use this format! This is exactly how we TRY and get all members to post their diets. If you post in this format, I guarantee you'll get much more help!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

What is TRX® Suspension® Training?
Born in the U.S. Navy SEALS and developed by Fitness Anywhere®, Suspension Training® is a revolutionary method of leveraged bodyweight exercise. Easily set up the portable TRX® Suspension Trainer and youre in control. Safely perform hundreds of exercises that build power, strength, flexibility, balance, mobility, and prevent injuries, all at the intensity you choose.

Basically, one strap with handle at each end. Either both hand in a strap or both feet in a strap. Hands in straps, move feet to create more of a plank with own body weight. Feet in straps then hands are on the floor. Great core workout cuz the strap floats right to left so have to use core to stabalize. 
With little rest in between sets of 12, creates a pounding cardio. I worked out yesterday and I am still SORE today. I loved it. 

My plan is to do TRX followed by 1 hour spin...2 or 3 days per week until the schedule changes.

I have finished training for the obstacle course; race this weekend. Feel good about the changes to bod..much much more upper body strength (shoulders, tri and bi) plus quads, hamstring are lean. 

I have modified diet in practice and will repost macros one last time with the latest recommendations later this week. 

If I can avoid the tummy tuck, then I have enough cash for "the girls" or at least have more OPTIONS......LOL.. :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> What is TRX® Suspension® Training?
> Born in the U.S. Navy SEALS and developed by Fitness Anywhere®, Suspension Training® is a revolutionary method of leveraged bodyweight exercise. Easily set up the portable TRX® Suspension Trainer™ and you’re in control. Safely perform hundreds of exercises that build power, strength, flexibility, balance, mobility, and prevent injuries, all at the intensity you choose.
> 
> Basically, one strap with handle at each end. Either both hand in a strap or both feet in a strap. Hands in straps, move feet to create more of a plank with own body weight. Feet in straps then hands are on the floor. Great core workout cuz the strap floats right to left so have to use core to stabalize. 
> With little rest in between sets of 12, creates a pounding cardio. I worked out yesterday and I am still SORE today. I loved it. 
> 
> My plan is to do TRX followed by 1 hour spin...2 or 3 days per week until the schedule changes.
> 
> I have finished training for the obstacle course; race this weekend. Feel good about the changes to bod..much much more upper body strength (shoulders, tri and bi) plus quads, hamstring are lean. 
> ...


the TRX training is tough. i did a little of it when i was doing my crossfit class. i looked at it as, this can't be hard, needless to say i struggled doing 20 pushups on it. just curious, did you take before pics so that you can see your own results? glad to see you are getting after it, good luck on the race!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> the TRX training is tough. i did a little of it when i was doing my crossfit class. i looked at it as, this can't be hard, needless to say i struggled doing 20 pushups on it. just curious, did you take before pics so that you can see your own results? glad to see you are getting after it, good luck on the race!


My response was similar, but I really felt roughed up. Sore in places never before. And I don't know if I am imagining that my stomach seems tighter. My body seems to respond quickly when I change up the routine. 

Yes. I did take frontal pics once per week thru May, but not since I hit this plateau. I had dinner with a girl friend last nite and she commented that I look like I lost a lot more the just 35 pounds. More like 50. Also made new friends from location I was working earlier this year and get favorable comments. A guy says I getting too thin. Don't need to lose anymore. But guys have a look they like, which is different from man to man. 

I did look at the old photos last week. I lost evenly thru trunk which I now from measurements so my gut is now just a smaller version. I am hard critically on my looks but think I am realizing that I won't ever look like the 30 somethings, without having some surgery. I could have a tight flat tummy but afraid I will have to pay for it. 

In meantime, I going to continue workout and modify the diet. See what happens!!!

I will let u know how I do in this little event. This is a first for me. LOL!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> I did look at the old photos last week. I lost evenly thru trunk which I now from measurements so my gut is now just a smaller version.


Not to scare you, but this *could* be an indication that you lost mostly muscle and not bodyfat. You're saying you look exactly the same, just a smaller version of that same body?

----------


## SlimmerMe

> My response was similar, but I really felt roughed up. Sore in places never before. And I don't know if I am imagining that my *stomach seems tighter. My body seems to respond quickly when I change up the routine.*  
> 
> Yes. I did take frontal pics once per week thru May, but not since I hit this plateau. I had dinner with a girl friend last nite and she commented that I look like I lost a lot more the just 35 pounds. More like 50. Also made new friends from location I was working earlier this year and get favorable comments. A guy says I getting too thin. Don't need to lose anymore. But guys have a look they like, which is different from man to man. 
> 
> I did look at the old photos last week. I *lost evenly thru trunk which I now from measurements so my gut is now just a smaller version.* I am *hard critically* on my looks but think I am realizing that I won't ever look like the 30 somethings, without having some surgery. I could have a tight flat tummy but afraid I will have to pay for it. 
> 
> In meantime, I going to continue workout and modify the diet. See what happens!!!
> 
> I will let u know how I do in this little event. This is a first for me. LOL!!!


Seems things are looking better. I tell you unless your tummy is just horrible, I would not go for the magic trick way. Sometimes I think people look odd and out of proportion if the doctor does not have a perfect sense of shape in relation to the rest of the body. So much plays into the whole look and when I see docs simply taking a magic marker to someone it scares the heck out of me. They need to look at what is around the area to gage the shape. I do not want to scare you but this is my .02.

Perhaps give it another 6 months. Then see. You may sculpt yourself better than anyone else could ever do. And this new body of yours has not even had a year to adjust. As you said, changing up the routine made a difference. So maybe this is the secret.

I am rootin for ya! And have been following your progress from day one! And you have it in you. Keep it up girl!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Not to scare you, but this *could* be an indication that you lost mostly muscle and not bodyfat. You're saying you look exactly the same, just a smaller version of that same body?


This scares me a bit Gbrice. As I too feel like a smaller version of myself. Maybe since we gals want to look smaller and you guys want to look bigger ( I repeat, i would have been a great BB) then perhaps this is what happens to us when we are eating better? a smaller version as opposed to the same size but less BF? Does this make sense? Because I know I have already gone down in 2 sizes at least as I think GGR has probably gone down 4 sizes. So wouldn't it make sense that she is simply a smaller version of herself? 

I am getting nervous......with.....that....comment!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

DASH UPDATE: I finished the obstacle run and it was AWESOME!!! I am so glad I decided to do this - I don't know my time yet, but I ran the whole way, certainly not at record pace, but I know I didn't come in last (cuz I past a few folks) !!!!! My time has to be about 42 minutes. I *ROCKED* the obstacles, except for the one wall that rocked me...I fell from about 6 ft onto my back (luckily there was some straw and the guy behind me didn't come down on top of me!!) No broken bones - yeah!!!!!!!

Next year - yeh, my band of warriors and new warrior friends are registering now for next year so, I will train more for the run. I need to get faster and do more sprints. I was strong thru the obstacles!! Gained time on them. I am soooooooo glaaaaaaaaddddd I lifted weights and built upper body strength. I have a few warrior wounds from crawling on the ground, but I can take them to work and show em off on MONDAY.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> it sounds like you did something like crossfit. it liked the class, then go for it! don't regret anything! take it as a learning experience. i know we all do regret some things, but look back at the moment to reflect how different you are now! you have changed your lifestyle for the better and it is showing! your colleagues are just jealous, and they should be! keep up the hard work and that tummy will go, its all about diet! *have fun and enjoy your race*!!!!


*I so did!!!* I met so many nice people..very fun loving and happy on life..until the after party started, then all about the beer!!!  :Cheers: 

BTW-I am going to purchase my own set of TRX straps so can workout at gym or outside from tree/playground. Add this to my "arsenal" and I should be in great shape come next year, that and the new eating plan...cuz it is mostly diet....

----------


## Phate

Twist, I hope you don't mind if I ask Phate why the question on diabetic or high stress enviornment....my sugar is elevated and I am pre diabetic and my fat is largely on the tummy. I also have a thread since November that Phate can jump into, cuz I wish not to hijack Twist's thread on this lady. Thx!

*I asked for several reasons, women normally store their excess adipose in adipocytes normally around the thighs with only a handful of exceptions and one big one is stress, which can trigger hormone changes that cause it to be stored around the stomach. Stress also can induce diabetic spikes(in a sense) or induce a diabetic state in people predisposed to it since stress depletes the bodies vitamin stores(specifically vitamin C, so take large amount of that, it's water soluble so it's almost impossible to overdose one, i've heard of dosages of 250,000mg/day for cancer patients with almost no sides effects). Alot of the time when some is failing regardless of diet and training then the answer isn't in what has been said, but in what hasn't, so I wanted to make sure these possibilities could be ruled out before hand.*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice…I made all the changes in livestrong (note chic in lunch is shown as grilled tenderloins @ 171/36/0/1). 

Think this could be the plan for workout day which is now 6 days per week, but think the calories could still be a tad too high. What you thinking? Back off oatmeal and yogart and cottage cheese down to 1/4 cups after breakfast???

BTW, I ordered my own TRX straps today!! Love that workout! A little sore today from the dash; sprained ankle, neck and back are really tight/sore and jammed a finger…all totally worth it!!

Calories/g P/g C/ g F

Meal 1 Breakfast - 300/29/34/6
Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites
½ c 2% cottage cheese

Meal 2 Snack – 189/16/4/4
1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
dash of cinnamon and stevia 
2 fish oil caps
1 c broccoli 

Meal 3 Lunch - 364/42/13/10
6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4 Pre WO –160/11/15/4
6 oz 0%f fage yogart with stevia and cinnamon
½ med sweet potato with cinnamon

Meal 5 Post WO – 260/28/30/4
Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop
½ c oats

Meal 6 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)

Total Daily: 1543 cal/171P/101C/35F

----------


## GirlyGymRat

gbrice75..there are days when the reply with quote isn't working for me, so.......
Re: my post: Originally Posted by girlgymrat 
I did look at the old photos last week. I lost evenly thru trunk which I now from measurements so my gut is now just a smaller version.

And your response: 
Not to scare you, but this could be an indication that you lost mostly muscle and not bodyfat. *You're saying you look exactly the same, just a smaller version of that same body?* 

I don't look exactly the same....my limbs are lean and buff HA! My shoulders, back and butt are shapely. My girls are deflated (which was all fat), my core is also deflated (which was all fat). If I run some simple calculations (BF in January based on a guestimate, and now), it seems I have lost 25 pounds of FAT, the balance of 10 can't be all MUSCLE, can it??? I am definetly pulling more bar weights at the gym:
- tricep weights from 3 lb (oh, this is almost laughable) to 3 + 7.5 + 7.5 = 18 lbs. 
- Squats and lungs from 13 lb to 43 and about ready to slide another plate on em. 
- Biceps from 8 to 18
- couldn't do a 30 second plank...now 2 minutes....

I can't pretend to know how this all figures into the equation, but I feel so good and look better. I have been called "a hottie" and that NEVER happened before. When I began this journey in January, I thought I was "fat fit" and now maybe "lean fit".

Why are you concerned - because less muscle means less fat burning potential?

Do you think a person can lose 35 pounds and not lose any muscle? 

PS: I have been curious about this last round of meal mods, so weighing myself daily even though I recommend against it. Well my friend....I am down to 134.5 today. YUP....I went from 137 almost a week ago!!!!! AND I HAVEN'T BEEN ON THIS SIDE OF 135 in 30 plus years!!!!!!  :7up:  Now not get too excited cuz this could be what I call "A FALSE LOW", but I am hopeful. Now I grabbed a tape measure and my tummy is alittle less in inches so maybe, JUST MAYBE we are on to something!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kawigirl

Usually your girls are the first to go.....it happens. Your weights are actually good....great job!

And, no....its hard to keep all your muscle while loosing weight....don't fret.

And using a tape measure is a great way to gage your lose versus weight sometimes....keep it up girl!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> gbrice75..there are days when the reply with quote isn't working for me, so.......
> Re: my post: Originally Posted by girlgymrat 
> I did look at the old photos last week. I lost evenly thru trunk which I now from measurements so my gut is now just a smaller version.
> 
> And your response: 
> Not to scare you, but this could be an indication that you lost mostly muscle and not bodyfat. *You're saying you look exactly the same, just a smaller version of that same body?* 
> 
> I don't look exactly the same....my limbs are lean and buff HA! My shoulders, back and butt are shapely. My girls are deflated (which was all fat), my core is also deflated (which was all fat). If I run some simple calculations (BF in January based on a guestimate, and now), it seems I have lost 25 pounds of FAT, the balance of 10 can't be all MUSCLE, can it??? I am definetly pulling more bar weights at the gym:
> - tricep weights from 3 lb (oh, this is almost laughable) to 3 + 7.5 + 7.5 = 18 lbs. 
> ...


loved reading this! awsome for you gurl! , you must have been abolutly beaming afterwards ~CONGRATS BABY!!!

----------


## gbrice75

I think the diet looks great, and don't think calories are high at all for a workout day. One change you could make though is using 1% milkfat cottage cheese. If you feel the need to reduce carbs a bit, drop the oats in meal 1 back to the original 1/4 cup, but keep the workout carbs the same. Honestly I think you're fine and should run the diet as posted for a couple of weeks. If you are still not seeing any changes, adjust down from there.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Usually your girls are the first to go.....it happens. *Your weights are actually good....great job!* 
> And, no....its hard to keep all your muscle while loosing weight....don't fret.
> 
> And using a tape measure is a great way to gage your lose versus weight sometimes....keep it up girl!


Kawi...comin from you, make this sweeter!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I think the diet looks great, and don't think calories are high at all for a workout day. One change you could make though is using 1% milkfat cottage cheese. If you feel the need to reduce carbs a bit, drop the oats in meal 1 back to the original 1/4 cup, but keep the workout carbs the same. Honestly I think you're fine and should run the diet as posted for a couple of weeks. If you are still not seeing any changes, adjust down from there.


I will stay the course. I having some success already. I had been running at or above 138 and am now down to 136.8. 

BTW, my first appointment with plastic surgeon who only does traditional lipo. I do not have enough subcutaneous fat for a safe procedure and marginally enough loose skin for tummy tuck. I do however need to lose visceral fat, so you are all stuck with me for a while. Plastic surgeon shocked that I have lost so much and apparently fat while still eating carbs. 

So this works!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> *I so did!!!* I met so many nice people..very fun loving and happy on life..until the after party started, then *all about the beer*!!! 
> 
> BTW-I am going to purchase my own set of TRX straps so can workout at gym or outside from tree/playground. Add this to my "arsenal" and I should be in great shape come next year, that and the new eating plan...cuz it is mostly diet....


i understand completely! sometimes i race for the beer! GGR, you are really getting after it. i am like you, can't to see what next year will bring! and yes, mostly diet is correct!

----------


## RaginCajun

> I will stay the course. I having some success already. I had been running at or above 138 and am now down to 136.8. 
> 
> BTW, my first appointment with plastic surgeon who only does traditional lipo. I do not have enough subcutaneous fat for a safe procedure and marginally enough loose skin for tummy tuck. I do however need to lose visceral fat, so you are all stuck with me for a while. Plastic surgeon shocked that I have lost so much and apparently fat while still eating carbs. 
> 
> So this works!!!!!!!!!


go head! plastic surgeon's think they know everything! great work and it seems as if you are a very happy woman, keep it up!

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I will stay the course. I having some success already. I had been running at or above 138 and am now down to 136.8. 
> 
> BTW, my first appointment with plastic surgeon who only does traditional lipo. I do not have enough subcutaneous fat for a safe procedure and marginally enough loose skin for tummy tuck. I do however need to lose visceral fat, *so you are all stuck with me for a while.* Plastic surgeon shocked that I have lost so much and apparently fat while still eating carbs. 
> 
> So this works!!!!!!!!!


And we are glad you are! And I too bet your doc was shocked. YOU GOT THIS!

----------


## gbrice75

> I will stay the course. I having some success already. I had been running at or above 138 and am now down to 136.8. 
> 
> BTW, my first appointment with plastic surgeon who only does traditional lipo. I do not have enough subcutaneous fat for a safe procedure and marginally enough loose skin for tummy tuck. I do however need to lose visceral fat, so you are all stuck with me for a while. * Plastic surgeon shocked that I have lost so much and apparently fat while still eating carbs.*  
> 
> So this works!!!!!!!!!


Love the bold! So many doctors are clueless with regards to dieting for FAT loss (not that plastic surgeons specifically should know this) vs. weight loss. 

I'm glad you don't have enough for lipo... you'll have to tough this out with the rest of us, lol! I too have a good deal of visceral fat - the only way to get rid of it is to get shredded. i.e. when my 3 month cut ends in less than 30 days, my cut doesn't end unfortunately. I will have to continue cutting and/or start a new cutting program. Hopefully the cycle will give me that edge I need this time.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> go head! plastic surgeon's think they know everything! great work and it seems as if you are a *very happy woman*, keep it up!


I am...it is easier to be happy when in shape, feelin better about the way one looks and can do these "extreme" sports. There have been plenty of changes in the last 2 years, and getting* control of my weight (or shall I say, my MOUTH) is BY FAR*, the best one so far!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Slimmer....i still have one more appointment...but I still think you will be stuck with me. Thank you for sticking with me!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Love the bold! So many doctors are clueless with regards to dieting for FAT loss (not that plastic surgeons specifically should know this) vs. weight loss. 
> 
> I'm glad you don't have enough for lipo... *you'll have to tough this out with the rest of us, lol!*  I too have a good deal of visceral fat - the only way to get rid of it is to get shredded. i.e. when my 3 month cut ends in less than 30 days, my cut doesn't end unfortunately. * I will have to continue cutting and/or start a new cutting program.* Hopefully the cycle will give me that edge I need this time.


yes, we'll do this together the OLD fashion way..diet and exercise!! you are doing awesome and you have been doing this for a bit...I trust that you will achieve your goals....unlike most husbands with pregnant wives...you have lost and not GAINED...be PROUD!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ is it me or does anyone else think GGR is a natural comic?

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ is it me or does anyone else think GGR is a natural comic?


the girl is definitely a comedian!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Hey Friends,...
> I have recently joined this forum and I have get a really great information here and I gain my knowledge. Friends I was seeking of information How to lose weight. I have read everywhere but not suitable info that clear my mind here i get information which really cleared my mind.


hi! start your own thread and we will sure chime in. this site is more than wonderful!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Great news to share! I have blood test results deserving of a frame. 

 :Bbballoonbunch: 

I came to this site 9 months ago as a diabetic and on meds that WERE NOT controlling cholesterol and diabetes. I was considered over fat, overweight and in poor health. 

Now after following a thoughtful diet and exercise program provided by members in this forum, my stats are all improved. My cholesterol is considered well within normal range. HDL is high and the bad LDL is low so my ratio as an indicator of risk for heart disease is AT NO RISK. Triglycerides are well within normal range and glucose levels are at NO RISK FOR DIABETES. 

DIET is key to the formula of health because I had been working out prior to joining this site. I still take one oral med for sugar (diabetes runs in my family) but hell, it isnt insulin shots that I was headed for back in November. 

I GOT MY HEALTH BACK! There have got to be a few folks around this place feelin dang good about what WE ACCOMPLISHED together!
 :Aagrouphug: 

I now am healthy, feel good and even a little sexier. Gotta luv it! Thanks!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

YOU madam, deserve to celebrate!! I will write more later because I'm on my iPhone now and it's annoying to type on, but a HUGE CONGRATS!!! I love to hear these success stories, it's the reason we continue coming back here each day!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> YOU madam, *deserve to celebrate*!! I will write more later because I'm on my iPhone now and it's annoying to type on, but a HUGE CONGRATS!!! I love to hear these success stories, it's the reason we continue coming back here each day!



I plan to celebrate with a favorite glass of wine now and later....and later...perhaps...hummm...what could I get for myself that would really make me feel good about all this weight loss...hummm. Sure I will come up with something big! and expensive!!! LMAO

----------


## GirlyGymRat

My TRX suspension straps have arrived and worked out this morning with em. I am not fluid between exercises, but I will get faster and then really get a riped core. I still worked up a good sweat, and then did an hour of spin. I am going to train with the spinning instructor during the week and watch the video so that should help with TRX transistion. 

I am still holding at 137, but my stomach looks flatter. I don't have any expectations of losing 2 pounds since I am down to a low bf %, closing in on "athletic". 

My original plan was to lose these last 7 to have a buffer of 5 pounds, but I am now beginning to think this is a poor plan. The only reason I would gain back those 5 pounds is if I lost control of my mouth and started eating bigger portion sizes or making bad food choices. So I gonna see where the new diet tweeks take me in the months of Aug, Sep, Oct and then go into hold mode for Nov and Dec. It's a plan.

----------


## gbrice75

> I am still holding at 137, but my stomach looks flatter. I don't have any expectations of losing 2 pounds since *I am down to a low bf %, closing in on "athletic".*


This is fvcking awesome!




> My original plan was to lose these last 7 to have a buffer of 5 pounds, but *I am now beginning to think this is a poor plan. The only reason I would gain back those 5 pounds is if I lost control of my mouth and started eating bigger portion sizes or making bad food choices.* So I gonna see where the new diet tweeks take me in the months of Aug, Sep, Oct and then go into hold mode for Nov and Dec. It's a plan.


I like the new plan better. Now you're realizing you have what it takes to really blow this shit outta the water!!!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

wow, GGR, that is some fantastic news and yes, get a frame for that! so glad that you are the woman you are now! go enjoy yourself and then get back at it, you totally deserve it!!!! it feels good reading success stories like this and it is motivation to others. way to go superwoman!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> wow, GGR, that is some fantastic news and yes, get a frame for that! so glad that you are the woman you are now! go enjoy yourself and then get back at it, you totally deserve it!!!! it feels good reading success stories like this and it is motivation to others. way to go superwoman!


thanks RC...and I am TOO! Just hearing the reaction to those who haven't seen me in 8 months is amazing. I feel really good too - ribbon on the gift!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Got a question on my diet tweaks, specifically on the days that I DONOT workout in the evening. Most everyday I do, but tonight happened to be an exception and quite frankly, I was really hungry come 5 and now again at night. 

Do I skip the Pre and Post Workout meals (1/2 cup yogart and 1/2 med sweet potatoe and the 1 scoop whey with some oats)? THX!

----------


## gbrice75

> Got a question on my diet tweaks, specifically on the days that I DONOT workout in the evening. Most everyday I do, but tonight happened to be an exception and quite frankly, I was really hungry come 5 and now again at night. 
> 
> Do I skip the Pre and Post Workout meals (1/2 cup yogart and 1/2 med sweet potatoe and the 1 scoop whey with some oats)? THX!


I'd forgo the carb meals on non-workout days. This will effectively help you calorie cycle as well, without even trying.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I'd forgo the carb meals on non-workout days. This will effectively help you calorie cycle as well, without even trying.


Shall I cut out the breakfast oats also? 

I am a bit concerned that I was down and then came right back up. And even gained a darn pound. I jumped on the scale this morning feeling self assured that it would be a friend today, but was proved wrong. My stomach seems flatter, my clothes seem loose but that number is back up to 138. Now I did order a baby twist ice cream cone that seemed more like a medium and hadn't quite given up my cheat meal. I guess I can't be playing around like that anymore. I am going to stick with this for another week and see what happens. 

I am in the danger zone right now cuz this is the time of year that fat chic in my host body starts to put on some pounds!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Shall I cut out the breakfast oats also?


Not necessarily. A bit of carbs to start your day isn't going to hurt you at all. They'll be put to good use.




> I am a bit concerned that I was down and then came right back up. And even gained a darn pound. I jumped on the scale this morning feeling self assured that it would be a friend today, but was proved wrong.


Don't get so caught up in numbers, i.e. the scale. The scale by itself is about the least accurate way of measuring your progress.




> My stomach seems flatter, my clothes seem loose but that number is back up to 138.


Thank you for proving my point  :Wink/Grin: 




> Now I did order a baby twist ice cream cone that seemed more like a medium and hadn't quite given up my cheat meal.


How DARE you!!!! jk of course! Don't sweat it. Let it be an isolated incident and move on.




> I guess I can't be playing around like that anymore. I am going to stick with this for another week and see what happens.


That's the spirit!  :Smilie: 




> I am in the danger zone right now cuz this is the time of year that fat chic in my host body starts to put on some pounds!!!


This I understand, and it's a legitimate concern. Try and think of it this way: the new you is stronger than that fat chic who has reared her face this time of year. She's never seen the likes of the new GGR. She's no match for you now - you can beat her, and you will!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GB - thx for answering my question!! 

Today I weighed in and I am UP AGAIN. Really up! 140. There is no dang way that I over ate 7000 cal in 2 days to go up 2 pounds..NO WAY IN H3LL. NO WAY. My booty is 1/2 bigger (which doesn't bother me one bit), but all others the same. So I am going to set a goal to eat clean for 7 days, starting tomorrow. Had a golf outing today, so I ate a hot dog & BBQ chips at the turn and 2 choc chip cookies (delicious)for dessert at dinner. 

I expect to be back down next week, but that dang scale  :Evil2:  is inching up and up and up...and p!sses me !!

Why is it that weight seems to come back on so quickly. I really don't get it. Like my body is jumping out the gates to gain! but not to lose. Really ticks me.  :Evil2:   :Evil2:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hang in there.....your tummy is flatter. That is the bottom line. Relish in that!
I hear ya....I do.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Here's the latest. I have seen two plastic surgeons in the last 2 weeks and neither one says I am a candidate for lipo and/or tummy tuck. They both said I look great, don't need to loose any more weight and don't need any work below the belly button. The dr today actually said I look fantastic in the stomach, nice curves - he wouldn't touch it. Now, I am going ahead with a little work on the face and since I lost A LOT of breast tissue, I am gonna take the leap and get a breast enhancement. Since I have no plans to take up a 2nd career and do PORN, I am staying away from the D's and going for a more natural look.  :Wink/Grin: 

Now, back to the weight and the stomach. Since I am left with the only option but to continue the course with diet and exercise, the questions turns to "supplements". What you all think??

----------


## gbrice75

> Since I have no plans to take up a 2nd career and do PORN


Damn!!!!  :Wink/Grin: 




> I am staying away from the D's and going for a more natural look.


Good idea. I HATE when women get these big ol' unnatural lookin' things. Get something that suits your body, that's the best thing you can do. Chances are you look fine already and don't need to to ANYTHING, but I understand if this is what makes you happy.




> Now, back to the weight and the stomach. Since I am left with the only option but to continue the course with diet and exercise, the questions turns to "supplements". What you all think??


As in what - fat burners? Nothing really. You can start getting into clen and things like that, but personally i'd say start hitting abs really hard 2x a week and keep your cardio up. You will get that flat stomach. We're both on the same mission girl.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Since I have no plans to take up a 2nd career and do PORN, I am staying away from the D's and going for a more natural look.


Another GGR classic! Just classic.......

----------


## SexySweetheart

awsome news girly!
sooooo happy for you!

...and YES the scales are pure evil and most deff all working in a massive plot to piss the ladyz off, i firmly believe that my scale is actualy the ring leader...it beeps at me ~with attitude

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Damn!!!!  :Wink/Grin: 

hahahaha...perhaps, I should rethink my original position....always *good to have MULTIPLE INCOME STREAMS.*  LMAO!!!




> As in what -fat burners? Nothing really. You can start getting into clen and things like that, but personally *i'd say start hitting abs really hard 2x a week and keep your cardio up.* You will get that flat stomach. We're both on the same mission girl.


*This is totally not fair*....you get a big old cheat meal and pins....and I get nothing but do some more abs and get on the cardio kick....I changed my mind...I now do not like you at all.... :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sexy...the scales have been kind to GB and Slimmer!!!! They are kind whenever they are going down...just the enemy when they go UP!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Damn!!!! 
> 
> hahahaha...perhaps, I should rethink my original position....always *good to have MULTIPLE INCOME STREAMS.*  LMAO!!!


Lmao, we'll be watching for ya!  :Wink: 




> *This is totally not fair*....you get a big old cheat meal and pins....and I get nothing but do some more abs and get on the cardio kick....I changed my mind...I now do not like you at all....


Meh, not really - I wasn't as descriptive in my conversation with Nark about last Sunday, lol - i.e. I don't *get* any cheat days, I just went a bit overboard last weekend! Luckily, it didn't affect me, this time. But trust me - a few weekends in a row like that and this stubborn body will revert right back to it's old ways. I will always have to be conscious of what I eat... it's the price for 15 years of gluttony!




> Sexy...the scales have been kind to GB and Slimmer!!!! They are kind whenever they are going down...just the enemy when they go UP!!!!


This is true!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

sounds like are begging for a cheat! just get after it hard with the diet for two weeks straight and see what happens. its not easy but try it and start trying some AM fasted cardio if you aren't doing any.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> sounds like are begging for a cheat! just get after it hard with the diet for two weeks straight and see what happens. its not easy but try it and start trying some AM fasted cardio if you aren't doing any.


Well a no cheat policy stinks when everyone else is!!! I did take a look thus am and I am down from my high of last week. I will stick with this plan as u suggest. 
Unfortunately fasted cardiovascular is not an option since I get up so early for the daily commute and start early in the morning. 

Been using TRX for 2 weeks and feeling it in new places like really deep in the inner core and side of ARM pit in the back. I wonder when my body is gonna start partitioning my intake. I thought perhaps a good cheat would trigger it. HA!

----------


## gbrice75

GGR - if it makes you feel any better, i'm kicking myself for cheating like I did - it's NEVER worth it. It's an impulsive behavior revolved around instant gratification. You feel great for the 2 minutes you're doing it, and feel like sh!t for days after. 

Maybe I wasn't physically affected by it, THIS TIME, but I was definitely affected mentally. i.e. I sit there and think of how at the very least, I completely halted progress, and BEST case scenario I didn't set the process in reverse. 

A few minutes of fun isn't worth days of depression.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR - if it makes you feel any better, i'm kicking myself for *cheating like I did - it's NEVER worth it*. * It's an impulsive behavior revolved around instant gratification.*  *You feel great for the 2 minutes you're doing it, and feel like sh!t for days after.* Maybe I wasn't physically affected by it, THIS TIME, but I was definitely affected mentally. i.e. I sit there and think of how at the very least, I completely halted progress, and BEST case scenario I didn't set the process in reverse. 
> 
> A few minutes of fun isn't worth days of depression.


I know it. Was at a "team building" event today and had a cup of chili, burger, fries (not all, but enough) and half a brownie with scoop ice cream ( gave most of it away)....but it wasn't as good later. My tummy has been hurting me all day. I haven't eaten since noonish. Just too much food!!! I have become accustomed to those smaller, lighter meals. I forced myself to lift, but didn't feel like it.....taking an antacid and calling it a day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Time for PROGRESS PICS!! Pics aren't the best quality, lighting is poor at best. I would like to lose another 8 pounds to hit a magical number on the scale.

*What do you think? Go on and just be HONEST!* 

*Started in December 2010 weighing in with the fattie pants at 172ish!!* 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Current pics as of Mid August 2011 pics weighing in at 138 for about 35 pound lost. Been holding this weight for 2.5 months and counting!!*

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*And "in clothes"*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## gbrice75

GGR - you already know what I think about your current pics, but I hadn't seen your 'before' pic. All I can say is FAWKING AMAZING!!!

I was already impressed with you, now I don't even know what to call it!!! 

PS - you have major guts posting your pics, and I LOVE that!!! Respect!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

WOW GGR! YOU LOOK AMAZING! 

HOT lovely pretty shaped legs and tight toned arms and no wonder you were not a candidate for a tummy tuck! You seriously look wonderful. And what a brave girl you are too. And fantastic improvement too. 

Finally meeting the girl behind the cartoon! LOVE IT! Thanks so much for sharing~

----------


## RaginCajun

> WOW GGR! YOU LOOK AMAZING! 
> 
> HOT lovely pretty shaped legs and tight toned arms and no wonder you were not a candidate for a tummy tuck! You seriously look wonderful. And what a brave girl you are too. And fantastic improvement too. 
> 
> Finally meeting the girl behind the cartoon! LOVE IT! Thanks so much for sharing~


i second what slim says! no way she is a candidate for a tummy tuck. and now that you have your swagger back, just think what the future will hold!!! great work and look forward to hearing the continuing success!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ ditto!!! http://youtu.be/oTR-VRztw5E  :Wink: 
BTW...SORRY but your damn heels stole the show for me in that pix...I LOVE THEM and must have them!!! lol

----------


## SlimmerMe

I agree the animal print MEOW shoes did not go without notice!

and now we have sound effects to go along.... as I type along to the beat of: HEY SEXY LADY!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR - you already know what I think about your current pics, but I hadn't seen your 'before' pic. All I can say is* FAWKING AMAZING!!!*I was already impressed with you, now I don't even know what to call it!!! 
> 
> *PS - you have major guts posting your pics, and I LOVE that!!!*  Respect!!!


I too am amazed what a hugh difference in 35 little pounds. I am pleased with my transformation. Love back to ya GBRICE, cuz you have been with me for every ounce lost!! Thanks for not giving up on me  :Wink/Grin: 

Re: posting pics...I only hope to be an inspiration to the other gals on this boards. I mean really, this is NOT "dirty"!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WOW GGR! YOU LOOK AMAZING! 
> 
> HOT lovely pretty shaped legs and tight toned arms and no wonder you were not a candidate for a tummy tuck! You seriously look wonderful. And what a brave girl you are too. And* fantastic improvement* too. 
> 
> Finally meeting the girl behind the cartoon! LOVE IT! Thanks so much for sharing~


Thanks Slimmer for being my cheerleader....we don't do this alone!! Thx!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i second what slim says! no way she is a candidate for a tummy tuck. and now that you have *your swagger back*, just think what the future will hold!!!* great work and look forward to hearing the continuing success!*


Thank you RC....this swagger is definitely a southern term and I know what you mean! Feels good....but my work here is not done!!! Thanks for your support. It means alot to encourage one another!!! :Welcome:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^ ditto!!! http://youtu.be/oTR-VRztw5E 
> BTW...SORRY but your damn heels stole the show for me in that pix...I LOVE THEM and must have them!!! lol


Sexy....Love the THEME song..LOL!! I love those new heels too...they are my new favorite ones ; )

and yes Slimmer...the animal print is leopard! GGRRRR!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

yes your pix were an inspiration....as well as those sexy *ss shoes! lol

----------


## RaginCajun

i love a woman in hot looking heels!!! how is the trx workouts going?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i love a woman in hot looking heels!!! how is the trx workouts going?


I think is too early to say on TRX, although I do like that it mixes up the routine. It is a killer ab workout and I am starting to notice that the chest presses r getting easier. Break into a sweat so I am sticking with it!! 

Odd thing happened after last workout. Seems a rib got out of position. I thought I was gonna die. The pain was so Sharp and hurt with every breath. Much better now and I plan to workout tonight with TRX followed by spinning. Gotta luv it!!!! 

Had a tough week with eating. Out to lunch twice this week. So full. Too much food. I have got to get my mouth under control for the next 3 weeks. After that, I will be off for a few weeks in recovery mode. I am not looking forward to a month without exercising. I need to maintain for that month off. Not sure how to not gain weight while not working out. New territory for me and scares the daylight out of me.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I think is too early to say on TRX, although I do like that it mixes up the routine. It is a killer ab workout and I am starting to notice that the chest presses r getting easier. Break into a sweat so I am sticking with it!! 
> 
> Odd thing happened after last workout. Seems a rib got out of position. I thought I was gonna die. The pain was so Sharp and hurt with every breath. Much better now and I plan to workout tonight with TRX followed by spinning. Gotta luv it!!!! 
> 
> Had a tough week with eating. Out to lunch twice this week. So full. Too much food. I have got to get my mouth under control for the next 3 weeks. After that, I will be off for a few weeks in recovery mode. I am not looking forward to a month without exercising. I need to maintain for that month off. Not sure how to not gain weight while not working out. New territory for me and scares the daylight out of me.


i understand the eating out for lunch, but there are healthy options. why won't you be working out for a month? injury?

----------


## SexySweetheart

*Seems a rib got out of position. I thought I was gonna die. The pain was so Sharp and hurt with every breath*
seriously?! holy jeeeez I have never heard a such a thing, I wouldda been Fah-reekin out. how did you know it was outta posstion? how was it fixed?
you see that your mouth is gonna get you into trouble (um I have same problem w foods and words -lol) being awear of it, will keep your mind on it and with the will power YOU have, YOU shouldnt have any probs keeping it under control

----------


## SlimmerMe

I too an curious about the month off......confused!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Seems a rib got out of position. I thought I was gonna die. The pain was so Sharp and hurt with every breath*
> seriously?! holy jeeeez I have never heard a such a thing, I wouldda been Fah-reekin out. *how did you know it was outta posstion? how was it fixed?*you see that your mouth is gonna get you into trouble (um I have same problem w foods and words -lol) being awear of it, will keep your mind on it and with the will power YOU have, YOU shouldnt have any probs keeping it under control


Sexy...unfortunately I have some experience with ribs! you can go to a chiropractor and sometimes they work themselves back into position...but they hurt like crazy!! I am all better today : )

I wish I could say I have a ton of willpower. I was reflecting on the last 8 months thinking I have kept the weight off for 4 months now, as long as it took me to lose the majority of it...to me, that is a MILESTONE which makes me very happy : )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;5737263]i understand the eating out for lunch, but there are healthy options. *why won't you be working out for a month? injury?[/*QUOTE]

RC and Slimmer...minimum recovery from my upcoming surgery. I am having some tweaks done to the face too, so I won't be able to elevate blood pressure for about 4 - 6 - 8 weeks. If it was just the girls, I could be back to working out in 2 weeks time! 

So I will have to retune the diet for a month. I am thinking I need to drop calories or keep at 1300 and see what happens. I havn't been off from working out for so long, it will be really strange to have all this extra time in the evening.....to eat and eat and eat  :0eat:

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry to hear about the injury. Do your best to keep carbs very low, fibrous veggies only would be ideal, with 1 good/big carb meal per week. Keep the protein up, and fats relatively low. You should be able to maintain that way.

Good luck, sorry!  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

[QUOTE=girlgymrat;5737708]


> i understand the eating out for lunch, but there are healthy options. *why won't you be working out for a month? injury?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> RC and Slimmer...minimum recovery from my upcoming surgery. I am having some tweaks done to the face too, so I won't be able to elevate blood pressure for about 4 - 6 - 8 weeks. If it was just the girls, I could be back to working out in 2 weeks time! 
> 
> So I will have to retune the diet for a month. I am thinking I need to drop calories or keep at 1300 and see what happens. I havn't been off from working out for so long, it will be really strange to have all this extra time in the evening.....to eat and eat and eat


A little bit here and a little bit there and a month to rest....sounds like you are perfecting perfection!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Sorry to hear about the injury.*  Do your best to keep carbs very low, fibrous veggies only would be ideal, with 1 good/big carb meal per week. Keep the protein up, and fats relatively low. You should be able to maintain that way.
> 
> Good luck, sorry!


Gbrice - I am having elective costemic surgery on my face....so no reason to be sorry...and do appreciate the diet tips!! I have a few weeks to go so I am going to really focus on diet and exercise, especially cardio in the next few weeks!!

Thx!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=SlimmerMe;5737840][QUOTE=girlgymrat;5737708]

*A little bit here and a little bit there and a month to rest....sounds like you are perfecting perfection![/*QUOTE]

Slimmer has me all figured out!! LOL!!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

now i see why you are taking a hiatus, gettin new puppies!!!!!! and with your new bod and new found motivation, you are going to knock them dead!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Gbrice - I am having elective costemic surgery on my face....so no reason to be sorry...and do appreciate the diet tips!! I have a few weeks to go so I am going to really focus on diet and exercise, especially cardio in the next few weeks!!
> 
> Thx!!


Doh - I must've misread!!! Thought you suffered an injury. This was an intentional injury.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Well folks, have come to a conclusion that I must not really want to lose any more cuz I not acting right lately. Last week was horrid. I ate lunch out twice, been nibbling on odd things, like choclate covered raisins and breads, had a few shots of Rum Chata (tastes like a liquid cinnabon - yum) and had movie (small) popcorn with butter and one of those frozen slushies of sugar. Woke up in the middle of the night not feeling good on the tummy! The only good thing, is that I continued to workout. I ran 4 miles yesterday and then hit the hour power pump class...but I am afraid this is a poor substitute for bad "mouth" behavior! I used to do this, eat bad and then try to offset with workout, but I couldn't keep up ; ( 

I have never posted daily, but I think I need to do this for a few weeks to see if I can get back on track, cause this choo choo had derailed!

----------


## gbrice75

GGR - i've been having a tough week also... basically the same problem you're having. Understand that VERY FEW people have this so far perfected that they are like robots... some of the people on this board like Nark, Fireguy, etc. - but remember that they have been at it for YEARS, have both competed and are in a different bracket than us 'mortal' folks. 

My point is we have our ups and downs. You cannot constantly be up up up. The point is to catch yourself when you're crashing (which you have... caught yourself that is) and nip it in the bud. You know it may happen again, but never let it TAKE OVER. That's where the real problems happen.

If posting here daily makes you feel accountable, DO IT!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ perfectly said and I agree. We are not robots.......YET!

Logging in will help a lot.....I am getting close to doing so myself.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR - i've been having a tough week also... basically the same problem you're having. *Understand that VERY FEW people have this so far perfected* that they are like robots... some of the people on this board like Nark, Fireguy, etc. - but remember that they have been at it for YEARS, have both competed and are in a different bracket than us 'mortal' folks. 
> 
> My point is *we have our ups and downs. You cannot constantly be up up up. The point is to catch yourself when you're crashing (which you have... caught yourself that is) and nip it in the bud.* You know it may happen again, but never let it TAKE OVER. That's where the real problems happen.
> 
> If posting here daily makes you feel accountable, DO IT!!!


Well we must be human then and in the big picture, doing better than most!! Before I wouldn't have given a thought about downing 3 pieces of pepperoni thick crust pizza or eating a huge piece of banana cake after a large dinner.....now it is very different. I question how many Carb grams in that? What the total calories in this? How many more miles must I run to get rid of that? So the *TAKE OVER* part is what separates us from the masses. *EXCELLENT POINT GB*

At night I look at my flat tummy (BTW everything looks better when I am lying down, well most everything....I am working on them too!) The flat tummy that I missed for so many years and I just grin  :Wink/Grin:  There isn't any food that I would let TAKE OVER NOW! 

I had to buy some more clothes and found a winter white pencil shirt in a size 4 that rocks my booty! Before I would wear larger sizes and baggy clothes to hide in. Now, the sales gals grab XS and smalls and insists I wear form fitted outfits.......now THAT makes me feel FABULOUS!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

yep....the Take Over part and knowing when to nip it in the bud. And now this happens sooner than later whereas before? Could have stretched out for weeks.....therefore the BIG PICTURE is the key here. Have some fun and then back to business.

----------


## SlimmerMe

PS: I am looking forward to a white pencil thin skirt......GOOD FOR YOU! Like I said when we first met in the hgh section, we have opposite body types~ So man o man this would be a goal for me. I did buy some navy linen pencil skirts this summer for the first time in a long time... but! not a size 4......you are ahead of the game here my dear~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> PS: I am looking forward to a white pencil thin skirt......GOOD FOR YOU! Like I said when we first met in the hgh section, we have opposite body types~ So man o man this would be a goal for me. I did buy some navy linen pencil skirts this summer for the first time in a long time... but! not a size 4......*you are ahead of the game here my dear*~


SM...we are competing against ourselves.....and for me, that extremely obese chic trying to get out of my host body....the EVIL ONE!!!!!

 :Evil2:

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ oh I know we are....just reminding you that you have extreme KUDOS from me!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weekly weigh in on Wednesday and returned to this side of 140. Continue to struggle with diet especially carbs. Still working out 6 days per week until surgery. 

Wore my size 2 pant suit and did notice the waist alittle tighter albeit slight. 

GNO tonite so trying to conserve calories and eat salad for dinner, but tis the drinks that worry me ; )

----------


## RaginCajun

> Well we must be human then and in the big picture, doing better than most!! Before I wouldn't have given a thought about downing 3 pieces of pepperoni thick crust pizza or eating a huge piece of banana cake after a large dinner.....now it is very different. I question how many Carb grams in that? What the total calories in this? How many more miles must I run to get rid of that? So the *TAKE OVER* part is what separates us from the masses. *EXCELLENT POINT GB*
> 
> At night I look at my flat tummy (BTW everything looks better when I am lying down, well most everything....I am working on them too!) The flat tummy that I missed for so many years and I just grin  There isn't any food that I would let TAKE OVER NOW! 
> 
> I had to buy some more clothes and found a winter white pencil shirt in a size 4 that rocks my booty! Before I would wear larger sizes and baggy clothes to hide in. Now, the sales gals grab XS and smalls and insists I wear form fitted outfits.......now THAT *makes me feel FABULOUS!!!!*


and this is the most important aspect of all!!!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I ate okay this week...could have been much worst. GNO wasn't so bad after all. Earlier this week I took off on a 4 mile run and ended up posting 7 and was I SORE THE NEXT DAY in PLACES I normally don't ache...like hip flexers. Today, I ran for an hour at the gym after a power pump class. Not sure what has gotten into me cuz I never really thought running cared much for me. 

I am just gonna try to eat clean the next week and a half plus get in as many workouts before my month w/o hiatus starts! See what happens when I get the diet under control for a few days. 

Feeling good...feeling strong....and need a little afternoon nap now!!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ sounds like you're still fighting, and that's what counts! When you give up, that's when it's game over. 

I just woke up from an afternoon nap myself!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

End of summer nap time transitioning from one season to the other....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> End of summer nap time transitioning from one season to the other....


I nap on Saturday and Sundays after my kick a$$ workouts....I love AFTERNOON NAPS!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh in yesterday and unhappy to report that I am up some 2.5 pounds in one week. I am not in a bulking cycle so very very discouraged.  :Tear:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Any particular reason as to why? Regardless of why you can redeem yourself. You have before and can do so again real fast. 
TRUST yourself.

----------


## SexySweetheart

:Hmmmm: TOM visiting soon? weighing self at same time of day? could be factors for the lill gain..
still feeling good feeling strong chicka? cuz you sound it  :Smilie:  hold on to that and those 2 teeny tiny lbs wont hang out long

----------


## RaginCajun

could be just water. don't get down on yourself, your too strong for that now. how is the TRX going? i have a friend who said he is going to try it this winter.

----------


## gbrice75

> Weigh in yesterday and unhappy to report that I am up some 2.5 pounds in one week. I am not in a bulking cycle so very very discouraged.


Interested to know why you think this is? I have a feeling you know...

Either way, know that it's temporary and you can reverse it. You've already done it once, it should be easy now.  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Bump!!!

Where's my number one GGR? I get nervous when I don't see you for days at a time.... help relieve my anxiety pls!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Bump!!!
> 
> Where's my number one GGR? I get nervous when I don't see you for days at a time.... help relieve my anxiety pls!


Hi..no aniety here dude. I was on the road for work and back now. I haven't gained or lost any weight since last week so I am happy about that, especially since I was on biz trip and couldn't control the food as much. 

I did my last spinning class for about 6 weeks last nite on the way home from the airport and I am impatiently waiting to leave for my "elective surgeries" that are scheduled later today. In some twisted way of thinking I think I may have gained a few pounds so that the girls wouldn't end up "ginormous" since the doctor is selecting the size during surgery. We have discussed a natural look for me, but because I was a full C when I was heavier, there is only so much a doctor can do....... He has a range that we both agreed to, but the final selection will be his to make based on what he thinks looks bets. He is not a "big boob" doctor, so I am confident he will give me the right look! 

I am most anxious about the eyes since everyone will see my face. The puffy bags are hereditary, so I will be happy to see them gone. Bye bye bags!

For eating the next month or so, lacking any form of cardio and weight resistance training will be challenging. I am going to pull back on the carbs in the afternoon and just throw in the fiberous veggies if I get hungry. I will need to stay very focused to lose the 5 pounds I recently added, without the benefit of exercise, other than walking...which I plan to do for sure! 

Thanks for checking in on me everyone! Later!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

GOOD LUCK GIRL! HOPING ALL IS A FANTASTIC SUCCESS! Let us know when you are out and fine and dandy.

----------


## RaginCajun

GOOD LUCK GIRL! give us an update soon! you will basically be brand 'spankin' new!!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ THAT!

----------


## gbrice75

Best of luck with everything, let us know how it all turns out once you feel up to logging in!!!

As for dieting - I wouldn't be worried about losing anything, just maintain. Get back into losing once you can give it 100% - JMHO.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice, RC, Sexy and Slimmer- thxs for the well wishes...everything seems to be okay! I am most pleased with the progress on the eyes! I think they will be awesome...the girls are much much bigger then I ever expected....ginormous!!!! Now the doctor says I will be pleased with them come 2 months time, that they are really swollen and the shape will change.....so I am trying to not have too much anxiety until December. 

I have pulled back on the pain meds and will try to work one day this week, but the jury is still out on the return to work date! My body(trunk and ta-ta's) very swollen the last 2 days but seems to be lessening. I did walk a little bit yesterday and am looking forward to getting out in a bit...beautiful day for a walk! 

Diet is okay. I haven't been that hungry which I think is from pain meds, plus been sleeping a ton!! Today I had some breakfast and starting to think about eating some lunch. but just not that hungry....so am not gonna force eat just to eat while I am on the meds. 

I tried on my new black skinny pencil skirt this morning which I accidently dried it when it should have been dried flat so I think it shrunk abit! But it still fits! yah!! 

I am going to try to take off 3 - 5 pounds if I can, through diet, but will not stress if I maintain during the next 5 weeks. 

On the up side, my body is enjoying the rest. The knees where bugging me from spinning. My sprained ankle is enjoying the rest too! So perhaps this is the recovery time my body needed anyway ; )

----------


## SexySweetheart

love it!
rest up n sweet pill enduced dreams-lol

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to here that the procedure was a success. now, you will need someone to massage them! just try to do whatever you can while you heal and don't try to push.

----------


## SlimmerMe

All sounds good to me. Thanks for letting us know everything went well and that you are doing fine. I bet you are happy. 

REST
Rest 
rest

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> glad to here that the procedure was a success. now, you will need someone to massage them! just try to do whatever you can while you heal and don't try to push.


in fact they do need to be massaged come friday..prevents capsulation... somehow I will have to manage cuz my gf tell me it is painful at first! too funny RC!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> All sounds good to me. Thanks for letting us know everything went well and that you are doing fine. I bet you are happy. 
> 
> REST
> Rest 
> rest


happy....in december...it is a bit overwhelming (for me) at the moment!!! but all in all, yes, I am! and enjoyng the rest too....there are so many more hours in the day now!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> in fact they do need to be massaged come friday..prevents capsulation... somehow I will have to manage cuz my gf tell me it is painful at first! too funny RC!!!


they will definitely hurt, more of a soreness type hurt from what i remember. and yes, prevents capsulation and gets your body/skin use to the new changes. just remember to take some pain meds before getting a rub down

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> they will definitely hurt, more of a soreness type hurt from what i remember. and yes, prevents capsulation and gets your body/skin use to the new changes. just remember to take some pain meds before getting a rub down


U speak like a man with experience....save the ta tas!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I weighed in today after not working out for one week and cutting back on food, primarily carbs. I still eat oatmeal for breakfasts but only veggie carbs after breakfast. I am down 3 pounds. I am thrilled. On this side of 140 again. 

Could it be muscle loss already?

----------


## RaginCajun

> I weighed in today after not working out for one week and cutting back on food, primarily carbs. I still eat oatmeal for breakfasts but only veggie carbs after breakfast. I am down 3 pounds. I am thrilled. On this side of 140 again. 
> 
> Could it be muscle loss already?


yes it could be, but you just had a major surgery and maybe your body was holding fluid from the trauma/surgery. it could have something to do with your since a few weeks ago you said your indulging a bit. anyway, that's always great to hear!

----------


## RaginCajun

> U speak like a man with experience....save the ta tas!


i do miss that job!  :Frown:

----------


## SlimmerMe

What's happening?

----------


## gbrice75

> i do miss that job!


Depends on the patient, no?  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What's happening?


Thx for checking in. Not working out is a killer. I am walking about 30 - 35 miles a week but doesn't compare to the gym. Can't workout for another three weeks or so. I have cut back on calories and struggling to keep under 140 lbs. 

Eyes look fabulous. And the girls are still swollen but not as tender. It will take time but in about 2 months have a better feel for the overlook. So far so good!!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^^ glad to see you're maintaining for the most part. Yes, it's tough when you can't work out. Just keep in mind that any weight you gain (you may not), you will easily get rid of as you will return to the gym with a renewed sense of vigor. I promise!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Was wondering this morning where you were and glad to see you are holding on.
Like Gbrice said, you will knock off anything later anyway with vigor. Trust yourself.

Keep us posted!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weekly weigh in and down .3 lbs. Doesn't seem like much but I have set a goal to loose .5 lbs per week thru end of December. Given the restricted work out schedule I think a modest goal is more realistic to achieve. Even at this slow rate, I will be down 5 total come end of year thru all the holidays and good food and drink. Wish me good healthy choices!!!

----------


## gbrice75

To be down .3lbs when not really doing much at all to facilitate fat loss is amazing. You should be very happy and proud!

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^^ totally agree! just stay your course that you have set for yourself in the next few months and all will be well come 2012! they better watch out for you!

----------


## SexySweetheart

awsome girly! esp considering you added like 5lbs in new boobiez  :Wink:  lol

----------


## RaginCajun

> awsome girly! esp considering you added like 5lbs in new boobiez  lol


i wasn't going to go there, but you are so right!

----------


## SexySweetheart

^ lol, leave it too my big mounth ta say what others are thinking  :Big Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Weekly weigh in and down .3 lbs. Doesn't seem like much but I have set a goal to loose .5 lbs per week thru end of December. Given the restricted work out schedule I think a modest goal is more realistic to achieve. Even at this slow rate, I will be down 5 total come end of year thru all the holidays and good food and drink. Wish me good healthy choices!!!


Love this plan and kinda what I am thinking myself. SLow...slow and keep it off and not let the season trick or treat!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> To be down .3lbs when not really doing much at all to facilitate fat loss is amazing. You should be very happy and proud!


and I hope to be down somemore on wednesday weigh in....




> i wasn't going to go there, but you are so right!


um....yeah, you and SEXY are on to something...so went from B to small D's...so there is some weight in the girls...maybe not 5 lbs....but probably 2 or 3 at least. Hahahaha. oh, and the swelliing....sounds like that is worth a few ounces!! LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I logged in 35 miles walking this week, mostly outside. I feel good that I was able to get out 5 days this week. I haven't been able to lift weights for about 4 weeks. Ya'll gonna this odd, but I really miss my regular workouts, especially the weights. 

I think my weight will be down again this week, but I am wondering if this is because I am potentially loosing muscle. what ya think????

----------


## gbrice75

> I think my weight will be down again this week, but I am wondering if this is because I am potentially loosing muscle. what ya think????


It's possible, but are you eating? How do you feel... sluggish? Tired? Depressed? Irritable? 

Most importantly, how do you LOOK? You were pretty lean as per your last pics. If you're losing muscle, you should be able to see it, and/or feel it in your clothes at this point.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It's possible, but are you *eating*? How do you *feel*... sluggish? Tired? Depressed? Irritable? 
> 
> Most importantly, how do you *LOOK*? You were pretty lean as per your last pics. If you're losing muscle, you should be able to see it, and/or feel it in your *clothes* at this point.


I am *eating* but pulled back on the carbs other then the oatmeal for breakfast and veggies thru the day and I *feel* great!! I have sworn off candy too. (There is a resident candy jar 2 offices down and I swear the devil keeps filling it, but I decided I had no room for those extra carbs given restricted workout routine. And perhaps I shouldn't be in the candy at all, ever!) I am probably eating about 1000 calories daily, skewed towards protein, then carbs, little fat. 

*Look*: My stomach is flatter (which everyone knows is my weak spot) but not hard, my ribs showing above the chest and along the side. Still cut in the arms and legs. 

*Clothes* feeling looser at the waist band which feels good. I have been replenishing my wardrobe with smalls, size 2 pants (which is probably more like a 4 in real terms). A month ago I was about 142, and this morning I weighed in a 137. I also entered a bet to loose 5 lbs to 134 or lower by the end of the year...which is giving me some incentive...crazy as that sounds. 

Since I am only able to walk, I am afraid that I am loosing muscle. I only have 3.5 weeks more of no workouts and then I roll back into the gym proper. Although I know I will not go in where I left off. I can't push/pull the vaccum across a hardwood floor quite yet, but I will be able to spin my little heart out!!!

*So, what's the verdict????*

----------


## gbrice75

Based on what you're saying above, I really don't think you're losing muscle. You feel good, and you're not doing any intense exercising that would cause you to lose muscle. Unless you're severely undereating (under 1000 calories?), I see no reason your body would have to give up LBM. So, relax and keep those cortisol levels down!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Based on what you're saying above, I really don't think you're losing muscle. You feel good, and you're not doing any intense exercising that would cause you to lose muscle. Unless you're severely undereating (under 1000 calories?), I see no reason your body would have to give up LBM. So, relax and keep those cortisol levels down!


Sounds good to me!! Thx!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Off TOPIC, BUT IT IS MY THREAD....so I have been walking 7 miles after work and have established an average of 4 beep beeps from passerbyes...guys in pickups or motorcycles...and an occassional whistle. This is HARMLESS!

Today, I got my 4 beeps plus a BONUS (HA)...guy in a van stalk me for 1.5 miles...first passed me, then turned around and drove past, pulled in a parking lot, but I was moving too fast for him to pull up aside of me...drove past again into the side street and pulled into my path when crossing....now this is just plain CREEPY! My ear buds saved me....I just never heard him and kept moving!

----------


## SlimmerMe

That's it! YOU GOT IT GOING GIRL!

----------


## gbrice75

> Off TOPIC, BUT IT IS MY THREAD....so I have been walking 7 miles after work and have established an average of 4 beep beeps from passerbyes...guys in pickups or motorcycles...and an occassional whistle. This is HARMLESS!
> 
> Today, I got my 4 beeps plus a BONUS (HA)...guy in a van stalk me for 1.5 miles...first passed me, then turned around and drove past, pulled in a parking lot, but I was moving too fast for him to pull up aside of me...drove past again into the side street and pulled into my path when crossing....now this is just plain CREEPY! My ear buds saved me....I just never heard him and kept moving!


I am going to recommend a large pizza, some Chinese take out, and a full cheese cake. You, madam, are simply becoming too hot for your own safety!  :Wink: 

Sorry about the creep stalker - but other than that, it must feel pretty damn good, eh?

When I first started losing weight, I noticed girls looking at me more and more.... even turned a few heads (i'm no Brad Pitt, I get that) which isn't something I was used to over the years. I'm married, but damn it feels good to be able to flirt with confidence, or have a few women sweating me!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am going to recommend a large pizza, some Chinese take out, and a full cheese cake. You, madam, are simply becoming too hot for your own safety! 
> 
> Sorry about the creep stalker - but other than that, it must feel pretty damn good, eh?
> 
> When I first started losing weight, I noticed girls looking at me more and more.... even turned a few heads (i'm no Brad Pitt, I get that) which isn't something I was used to over the years. I'm married, but damn it feels good to be able to flirt with confidence, or have a few women sweating me!


Yeah. I do feel like look has come a long way after 35 pounds but I am afraid I am not interested in going back anytime soon so I am gonna pass on that mega cheat meal. LOL.

Creepy stalker aside, the attention is appreciated and keeps me motivated!!!! 

I was once worried that I would gain it back, but that seems unlikely now. I will be celebratingalmost a year of changed lifestyle and looking forward to many more. Nothing is better than fit and thin feels. 

And thanks for all your help : )

----------


## gbrice75

So glad to read this!!!! 

And also very happy that you seem to be over the 'omg i'll get fat overnight' thing in just a year... i'm going on several years now since getting in shape, and STILL think it's the end of the world every time I eff up. It sucks... sometimes I feel like i'll always have a fat boy mentality!!  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

damn hot stuff! 3 honks and toot! go head wit ya bad ass bod! glad to hear some real positives come out of you and just think whenever you get back into the swing of things! i said it before on here, they betta watch out for this hot betty!!! love hearing this from you and can't wait for the next chapter!

as for the stalker, pepper spray his ass!

----------


## gbrice75

> just think whenever you get back into the swing of things!





> love hearing this from you and can't wait for the next chapter!


This is a great point... we're getting all of this positive feedback from you while you're at your WORST (don't mean that to sound negative) - i.e. cannot workout, can barely do any kind of cardio, etc. Just IMAGINE when you are full swing again... sick!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So glad to read this!!!! 
> 
> And also very happy that you seem to be over the 'omg i'll get fat overnight' thing in just a year... i'm going on several years now since getting in shape, and STILL think it's the end of the world every time I eff up. It sucks... sometimes I *feel like i'll always have a fat boy mentality*!!


Gbrice...I am absolutely stunned by your reply. Have you not bought a new wardrobe...however, I think you have some fattie pants lying around cuz your pics do seem to show that your trunks are WAY TO BIG FOR YOU NOW! Nothing makes me feel more thin then slipping into my size 2 slacks that fit like a glove. You need to go shopping! That should do the trick!!!!! ; )

----------


## GirlyGymRat

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;5779980]damn hot stuff! 3 honks and toot! go head wit ya bad ass bod! glad to hear some real positives come out of you and just think whenever you get back into the swing of things! i said it before on here, they betta watch out for this hot betty!!! love hearing this from you and can't wait for the next chapter!

*as for the stalker, pepper spray his ass![/*QUOTE]

What a grand idea! I need to go shoppin for some spray!! 

On aside note, last nite while walking two young guys (mid 20's) in a hot rod red sports car yell out...you a sexy girl....I smiled thinking...I could be your mama...and they seemed to have no idea or didn't care....so now I guess it must be true! LMAO!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *This is a great point*... we're getting all of this positive feedback from you while you're at your WORST (don't mean that to sound negative) - i.e. cannot workout, can barely do any kind of cardio, etc. Just IMAGINE when you are full swing again... sick!!!


RC and GBrice...I haven't looked as this being my worst and I do know what you mean. My worst was at 180 plus. My worst was went I couldn't control my food intake. My worst was when I couldn't move my fat butt off the couch. 

This is just a temporary place and I only have 2 more weeks until I hit the gym and get back to my beloved spinning class and resistance weights. 

Attitude...I have always been more upbeat and positive cuz the alternative is the pits. It would be easy to grump around the whole 6 weeks, but I am making the most of this time. Giving my knees a break, rest to the sprained ankle from August Warrior Dash. I will be tearing up my clubs (I hop from gym to gym so I call it club hopping...hahahaha). And in some twisted way, will miss the honks and the cat calls and even the van stalker........LOL!! Thanks for the suport...you guys are great!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I have a secret that is about to be exposed. I have family coming into town and I never mentioned to them that I have lost 35 pounds.....will be interesting to see the reaction! Can't wait to share it with you, although, it may never be mentioned cuz these family members are the ones that always notice when I gained weight and never said a word when I lost 10 - 15 pounds in the past................STAY TUNED!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I weighed in today. no change from last week. I really had expected to be down half a pound, but didn't happen. This week is gonna be hard....family in town, wedding and I do plan on having a few glasses of wine. I will have to catch up once I get back in the gym in another 2 weeks. Yay!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> Attitude


YOURS is impeccable. This will bring you far in this game... keep it up!!!!




> I have a secret that is about to be exposed. I have family coming into town and I never mentioned to them that I have lost 35 pounds.....will be interesting to see the reaction! Can't wait to share it with you, although, it may never be mentioned cuz these family members are the ones that always notice when I gained weight and never said a word when I lost 10 - 15 pounds in the past................STAY TUNED!!!


Love this kind of stuff, can't wait to hear about it!!!! For some people 10-15lbs is hard to notice... or not worth mentioning. 35lbs is UNDENIABLE, and if they don't have anything positive to say about that, then i'm calling jealousy!!




> I weighed in today. no change from last week. I really had expected to be down half a pound, but didn't happen. This week is gonna be hard....family in town, wedding and I do plan on having a few glasses of wine. I will have to catch up once I get back in the gym in another 2 weeks. Yay!!!


Again... remember that maintaining was your goal. That means you've hit your goal this week. Losing was a HUGE bonus. Don't sweat it at all... and don't sweat this weekend. Try not to go nuts, but do live your life. Definitely enjoy yourself. You will be focused as hell in a couple weeks, so enjoy yourself now!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Love this kind of stuff, can't wait to hear about it!!!! For some people 10-15lbs is hard to notice... or not worth mentioning. 35lbs is UNDENIABLE, and if they don't have anything positive to say about that, then i'm calling jealousy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Again... remember that maintaining was your goal. That means you've hit your goal this week. Losing was a HUGE bonus. Don't sweat it at all... and don't sweat this weekend. Try not to go nuts, but do live your life. Definitely enjoy yourself. You will be focused as hell in a couple weeks, so enjoy yourself now!


Well...family members said not one WORD that I have lost 35 freakin pounds...not even a peep!!! Not ONE word. Nothing. really, REALLY!!! 

And thanks for keeping my head on straight about my over zealous goal setting, GBrice..you right......AGAIN!!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Jealousy makes people do things they would not ordinarily do. I have seen it my entire life. The trick is not to take it personally when people do this. I know it bugged the crap outta ya. It would me. But they just could not bring themselves up to giving you accolades. 

You know you look fantastic. And guess what? So do they!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You know you look fantastic. And guess what? *So do they!*


yes, you are right.

...after noticing that the flowers were loosing their freshness, that I had shed two hairs on the bathroom floor and after noticing that I didn't have mums on the front porch, subject of my weight loss finally came up today.......but didn't spend any time telling me how great I look...just factual questions...how much you lose, when you lose it...and that is about all. 

I believe Slimmer and GBrice got this peg nailed on the head....JEALEOUSY is not flattering. Bothered me at first, but I really don't care in the long run....not worth my time!

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ not worth it EVER. It all comes from a deprived way of thinking rather than an abundant way which "includes" instead of "excludes." And that method rarely gets very far. It might temporarily but that doesn't count.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Again... remember that maintaining was your goal. That means you've hit your goal this week. Losing was a HUGE bonus. Don't sweat it at all... and *don't sweat this weekend. Try not to go nuts, but do live your life. Definitely enjoy yourself.*  You will be focused as hell in a couple weeks, so enjoy yourself now!


Well...I did enjoy about a bottle of merlot and some awesome appetizers (more then I needed). I opted for the salmon which was covered in a wonderful cream sauce and had a half box of chocolates. Today, my tummy is bloated and the wine has warped my taste buds, but I don't have a chipped tooth...hahahaha.......

I may cut into the gym a few days early cuz I can't hardly take it anyMORE!!!! :Ccyel:

----------


## gbrice75

> but I don't have a chipped tooth...hahahaha.......


LMFAO!!!  :LOL: 




> I may cut into the gym a few days early cuz I can't hardly take it anyMORE!!!!


Just be safe, be sure you're ready. The last thing you want to do is jump the gun, injure yourself, and be set back even further.

If you plan to go for it, I suggest plenty of stretching, and a week of bodyweight exercises only - i.e. no weights added. Push Ups, Bodyweight squats, Burpee's, etc.

Allow your body some time to acclimate before you put a load on it again.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh in today and on the wrong side of 140 after last weekend wedding. I didn't over eat that much. I mean really. REALLY. 

Workouts start on Sunday. A few days early but cannot stand it anymore!!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ lol, reread post #180  :Wink:

----------


## auslifta

> Weigh in today and on the *wrong side of 140* after last weekend wedding. I didn't over eat that much. I mean really. REALLY. 
> 
> Workouts start on Sunday. A few days early but cannot stand it anymore!!!


Don't sweat it, could be water from sodium increase or sometimes alcohol can play with certain hormones and will actually have you retain more water than usual (this effect will occur days after consuming). Keep up your hard work!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^ lol, reread post #180


yes dear....I am ready! I thought to watch the weights and had initially thought to go to my beginning pounds, not cut back to nothing AND do see your point. I am so ready to have a good sweat, can't hardly wait and packed my bag for tomorrow!!!!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Don't sweat it, could be water from* sodium increase or sometimes alcohol can play with certain hormones and will actually have you retain more water* *than usual (this effect will occur days after consuming).* Keep up your hard work!


auslifta...welcome to my thread...and yessssss I did drink too much merlot....at least 4 or 5 glasses (lost count) and was flying high like kite. Tis good news you share. Thx!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

holy canolie I have missed alot!

I have so many posts I wanted to comment on but my retarded reply w quote secretly hates me, so Im just gonna sum it up...

WOW
LOVE IT, a bit scarey ...maybe walk with mace? or a buddy?
wuz mount biking down main street with Tiger and kid the other day ~ I got a "hay baby, fine!"...I turned behind me and asked Toger "was that you?" hes had no idea what I was talking about, so Im gonna go ahead an tell myself it was some guy that drove bye lol. Didnt realize how much I liked that stuff, it used to be annoying to me  :Big Grin: 
omg...I have the opposite prob Gbrice ~ i allways think Im hott and get surprised when I see im not rite now lol
My family is the same [email protected] way. so uncool. but who cares ~ you have your very own personal cheerleaders RITE HERE <3
the truely awsome thing about dieting is that alcohol is usualy cut out or doen, and when we do drink ~ were cheep drunks! lol

GIRLYGYMRAT = Attachment 117536

----------


## RaginCajun

don't beat ya self up over it. i know that when i come off of an alcohol night, my weight will be high for a few days, i hold water like a woman! do not overdo it with the weights either, do what you can and go from there. and thanks for the compliment :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I went to the gym and did my beloved spinning class!!! back in the saddle again and I soooooooo missed that class. gonna hold off on weights for another week and then ease into it!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> do not overdo it with the weights either, do what you can and go from there. and *thanks for the compliment*


u most deserving ; )

----------


## marionx

By eating healthy you are boosting your energy levels, improving your bodily functions, and helping to improve your immune.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> By eating healthy you are boosting your energy levels, improving your bodily functions, and helping to improve your immune.


Thx for stopping by!

I haven't been sick, not even a sinus infection, all year since I started eating properly. I do use a netty pot on occasion and ear candle regularity, but no colds, no flu, no days down. Just luv that!!!

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> *I went to the gym and did my beloved spinning class!!! back in the saddle again* and I soooooooo missed that class. gonna hold off on weights for another week and then ease into it!!


Trying to catch up...
Yea!! Good for you ~ I know it was driving you crazy not being able to go. I think it's great that your holding off a little more on the weights and having the "taking it easy" attitude. Every individual is different, of course, but I found it to be quite difficult doing upper body for a few months after my surgery. So don't be disappointed IF you can't do some chest and/or shoulder exercises for awhile. But I want to stress the "if" because you may be right back in there throwing those weights around like you're Wonder Woman!!  :Smilie: 

Sorry about the disappointing reaction from your family during your visit. (The physical appearance topic with my family is a nightmare, too). I think you have an incredible attitude and am glad you didn't let it get you down. You've come a long way, worked very hard to attain your goals and know that you look great. And like everyone else in here said, isn't that all that really matters?  :Smilie:  

From what I've read so far and with the brief story you gave me re: your journey, I have complete faith that you'll be on the right side of 140 *in no time at all!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Trying to catch up...
> Yea!! Good for you ~ I know it was driving you crazy not being able to go. I think it's great that your holding off a little more on the weights and having the "taking it easy" attitude.* Every individual is different, of course, but I found it to be quite difficult doing upper body for a few months after my surgery. So don't be disappointed IF you can't do some chest and/or shoulder exercises for awhile.* But I want to stress the "if" because you may be right back in there throwing those weights around like you're Wonder Woman!! 
> 
> *Sorry about the disappointing reaction from your family during your visit.* (The physical appearance topic with my family is a nightmare, too). I think you have an incredible attitude and am glad you didn't let it get you down. You've come a long way, worked very hard to attain your goals and know that you look great. And like everyone else in here said, isn't that all that really matters?  
> 
> From what I've read so far and with the brief story you gave me re: your journey, I have complete faith that you'll be on the right side of 140 *in no time at all!*


I did weight today and LBB, you are so right...I could only do chest flys without weights. I pulled back on all weights - It will be a little bit before I can be wonder woman again..LMAO!!!

Family...they don't matter. I went to Victoria's Secret yesterday for bras.....ok...wait for it......WAAAAIIIIIITTTTTTTT FFFFFOOOOOORRR IIIITTTTTT!
34 DD. Smoking Hot double d's.....love that plastic surgeon. We were shooting for full Cs. OOOPPPPSSSSS!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> 34 DD. Smoking Hot double d's.....


all lies without pics!  :Wink: 

jk hun... but WOW... wtf!!! Hey, if you like how they look and they make you happy, congrats!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *all lies without pics!* 
> 
> jk hun... but WOW... wtf!!! Hey, if you like how they look and they make you happy, congrats!!!!


Honestly...tried to upload a photo of the girls (covered of course), and the image was too big.....now that is FUNNY!!! 

I learned something yesterday about bra sizing. If you go down in the measurement (36 to 34) you go up in the cup (D to DD)...and that's what happened to me. I am now smaller in the rib cage so the cup size goes up. The sales lady told be not to panic....so think Ds!!! 

They look fab. At the other gym today, and all the gals interested in my results (haven't seen them for 6 weeks). They all like, but the ultimate compliment came from lady in her mid to late 50s..."hon, you are sexy...so just keep that weight where it is now!!!! awhhhh, sweetness!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*^ love it!*

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> I did weight today and LBB, *you are so right*..


Does not happen often so I shall cherish this moment.  :Wink: 




> Smoking Hot double d's.....love that plastic surgeon. We were shooting for full Cs. OOOPPPPSSSSS!!!!!


Lol!! SO glad that you're happy with the outcome! Wouldn't it be great if all of the OOOPPPPSSSS's in our lives were that fullfilling??! Lol.




> They look fab. At the other gym today, and all the gals interested in my results (haven't seen them for 6 weeks). They all like, but the ultimate compliment came from lady in her mid to late 50s..."*hon, you are sexy...so just keep that weight where it is now!!!!* awhhhh, sweetness!!!


Fabulous, fabulous, fabulous!! Love some supportive ladies!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy halloween!*

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ thanks slimmer!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh in day and I am back down to 139.2. Yay!!!! I am pleased but realize that would be further along had I not eaten TREATS. Still easing back into workouts. Weights r where I needed to pull back, esp upper body. 

All and all very happy. In past would have gained a good 4 - 6 lbs in sept and Oct so I feel AHEAD in this game. I have not given up hope on losing 4 lbs by end of year. No biggie if I don't. I can't tell u how much joy it will be to start the new year down almost 40 but I will take 35 as a boobie prize.....made a funny!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

You're happy, and feel ahead - really can't ask for more tbh!

----------


## busybody

girly...whatever gbrice says, take it as pretty much gospel. the guy knows his shit, especially with cutting. look at this history.
and dont worry about the fact that you're a girl and he's not. dieting is dieting. its just that sometimes chicks got it worse
than we do (as far as keeping those extra lbs off).
I had a quick look at ur diet as well. ugh. wow. scrap it.
start reading up on glycemic index stuff. it will change your life and understanding of what you eat.
sugars are the enemy. if you see sugar written in the nutritional info, and it's over like 4 or 5 per portion, don't buy it
especially if it's something you are going to eat often. sugars are what work hard to keep those lbs on.
and if it were me, those fats are too high. they say that in a 40/40/20 split the fat is ok. i kinda
think this is high.
have g brice write something up for you working with what you like to eat.
and I'll let you know now, you will get used to eating stuff you don't like.
that's dieting. it's work, just like your cardio. but keep at it for the long term.
dieting isn't a month thing. it's a life thing. keep the good habits that you learn.
and don't get discouraged because it isn't falling off like the biggest loser.
i don't care what they say, that's not healthy.
shoot for a lb to two a week. that's do-able and wont have you wanting
to quit before you even get started.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I did weight today and LBB, you are so right...I could only do chest flys without weights. I pulled back on all weights - It will be a little bit before I can be wonder woman again..LMAO!!!
> 
> Family...they don't matter. I went to Victoria's Secret yesterday for bras.....ok...wait for it......WAAAAIIIIIITTTTTTTT FFFFFOOOOOORRR IIIITTTTTT!
> 34 DD. *Smoking Hot double d's*.....love that plastic surgeon. We were shooting for full Cs. OOOPPPPSSSSS!!!!!


that is the best description i have read all day and probably won't get it out of my head all day! love it!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Walk on over to gb log and u can visualize a little easier. Hahahaha

----------


## Ladyblahblah

> Weigh in day and I am back down to 139.2. Yay!!!! I am pleased but realize that would be further along had I not eaten TREATS. Still easing back into workouts. Weights r where I needed to pull back, esp upper body. 
> 
> All and all very happy. In past would have gained a good 4 - 6 lbs in sept and Oct so I feel AHEAD in this game. I have not given up hope on losing 4 lbs by end of year. No biggie if I don't. I can't tell u how much joy it will be to start the new year down almost 40 but I will take 35 as a boobie prize.....made a funny!!!!


You'll be able to do upper body resistance training before you know it.

Glad to see that you're on the other side of 140.  :Smilie:  Most of all, it's great to hear you say that you're happy!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I hope I am still on this side of 140 cuz I ate carbs all weekend. Even had to take tummy meds. Feel like crap today. Why do I do that? Had a gathering at my place and everyone brought sweets. I couldn't stop. Uggg. Hate myself. 

I did workout both days but not long enough to compensate. Poo.

----------


## SlimmerMe

We aren't robots! Just a little glitch.....you are probably back on the horse already. But I hear ya. I do!

----------


## RaginCajun

trust me, i am having the same problem. just have to push forward and grind it out some more!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh in Wednesday and I am just at 140...which not too bad considering the damage from last weekend's party at my place....lots of good food (aka...CARBS) and warm apple cider with mulling spices and Captain Morgan spiced rum and cinnamon sticks.....guess I had too many cinnamon sticks!

Getting back to pushing a little more weigh at the gym..still not where I was. Also, spinning my little heart out...I am addicted to spin class! We did endurance training for 1 hour tonight and I am whooped. Instructor started "TABATA TUESDAYS" which is pushing hard for 60 seconds, 10 seconds relax and repeat this 8 times for a set...7 - 8 sets in a class. TABATA for spinning is an adaptation of weight training. It is just a different way of working out...good for fat loss. 

Anyway. I have sworn off the candy jar at work. My co-workers tacked some whoopers and starburst to my wall...almost like smeeling salts in a doctors office...what a bunch of goof offs!!!!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, I can't possibly chime in on all the madness. Great work, post pics, keep it up, luv ya'!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Where are ya girl? Need to see you here.......

----------


## RaginCajun

> Okay, I can't possibly chime in on all the madness. Great work, post pics, keep it up, luv ya'!


here you go again with pics!!! you missed these also!!!!!!!! and a shot of the new puppies!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, well when you step out for a half a minute everyone posts temporary pics, sheesh!!! GGR, you need to post your current workout routine, with specific exercises including sets/reps and poundages, we'll get you back on track with a turbo boost!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> here you go again with pics!!! you missed these also!!!!!!!! and a shot of the new puppies!


re 

you are so bad....but members disappear and lots happend...the puppies are lookin so good...but I have learned in the past few weeks that the girls need an correction so I am looking to do that in January...which is the soonest the surgeon will touch me. I won't have nearly as much downtime! THANK GOODNESS!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Where are ya girl? Need to see you here.......


I took a few weeks off. Not making any progress so I figure why bother! I am still hanging out above, below 140, mostly above by half a pound...which is not to bad considering I have been eating so many dang carbs.....I look around and see that I ate most of the tub of choc chip cookie dough....so I should have gained more.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Okay, I can't possibly chime in on all the madness. Great work, post pics, keep it up, luv ya'!


I posted before and after pics on page 8 of this thread. I also had some alterations about two months back. Eye bag surgery...which just makes me look so much more rested and breast augmentation. I had lost so much weight and the girls were just not so perky anymore. I would have rather had lipo and a tummy tuck, but couldn't find a plastic surgeon to do that for me (cuz they claim it wasn't safe since I didn't have enough space since I had leaned out!) so I opted for new girls and very very happy with the results. Seems to have helped the overall look......and I deserved it! Just another step in my transformation!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Okay, well when you step out for a half a minute everyone posts temporary pics, sheesh!!! GGR, you need to post your current workout routine, with specific exercises including sets/reps and poundages, we'll get you back on track with a turbo boost!!!


tbody...really glad you back!!!!! missed ya! I been holding at current 140 ish for nearly 6 months. I would love to be at 133, but my body seems to like 140 better. Diet could be tigher...and I will work on that!

current workout:
Sun 30 minutes either run on treadmill or set on highest incline and walk; then 1 hour spin
Mon 30 minutes treadmill run; 45 minute overall weight class. we do high reps. My weights are as follows: 43 lbs lunges and squats, 23 pounds chest and back, 18 pounds triceps and biceps, 13 pounds shoulders. 
Tue 30 mintues treadmilll hi incline walk, 1 hour spin
Wed same as Mon
Thu 30 mintues treadmilll hi incline walk, 1 hour spin
Friday everyother week yoga, 45 minute treadmill hi incline walk, 1 hour spin
Sat 45 minutes treadmill (30 min run, 15 hi incline) and weight class, same weights as Mon/Wed

I just worked myself up to the weights I was using pre-surgery. I had been doing TRX for 30 minutes prior to spin on T/H/Sun, but haven't since before surgery. 

I am in transition to a new gym and know that I plan to change up the routine a bit, but about the same with at least 3 spin classes a week and some weights. 

If I could have Santa give me some presents for Christmas I would like the following  :Wink/Grin: 
tighter tummy area...which is diet,I know. 
rounder booty with no butt sag. ( flat butt thanks to genetics). 
more defined shoulders
more definition in the back

Personally, I think my legs look pretty decent....if you saw the pictures earlier in thread, I have other areas that need more attention IMHO!

THX in ADVANCE!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, well definitely need to force the weight lifting into the program. Squats, lunges and sldl's will fix the flat butt!

Hey, I just looked at those pics and there was nothing in them that would lead me to recommend any surgery! You better get back after it in the gym and you'll be winning bikini contests by next Christmas!

----------


## SlimmerMe

good to hear from you GGR especially THIS TIME OF YEAR.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> re 
> 
> you are so bad....but members disappear and lots happend...the puppies are lookin so good...but I have learned in the past few weeks that the girls need an correction so I am looking to do that in January...which is the soonest the surgeon will touch me. I won't have nearly as much downtime! THANK GOODNESS!!


bad??? who me??? get them fixed up and jump back on the horse, i know you are ready!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

ok. I need to come clean. I am in a bad place right now. Last time I was on the scale I was up almost 3 pounds...and I haven't weighed in since. This is not good cuz in the past, denial seemed easier if I never saw that number on the scale. I am in a bad bad place and I know it. I have not been following any diet, eating cookies by the 1/2 dozen and choclate like it will never be made again. I don't know what has happened to me, but I am gaining. I can see it and feel it in my clothes. 

So today, I decided that this bad behavior needed to stop. I ate a salad for the first time in a month. I guess could have been worst, cuz at least I kept working out. Anyway, I am going to try to loose 1 pound for the next 3 weeks and stay on my plan. 

I know that these carbs don't luv me back. I have been so good for almost a year and in the 11th month I am blowing it. I mean reallly doing alot of damage. I am not happy with myself. I am so not happy.

----------


## BrownGirl

> ok. I need to come clean. I am in a bad place right now. Last time I was on the scale I was up almost 3 pounds...and I haven't weighed in since. This is not good cuz in the past, denial seemed easier if I never saw that number on the scale. I am in a bad bad place and I know it. I have not been following any diet, eating cookies by the 1/2 dozen and choclate like it will never be made again. I don't know what has happened to me, but I am gaining. I can see it and feel it in my clothes. 
> 
> So today, I decided that this bad behavior needed to stop. I ate a salad for the first time in a month. I guess could have been worst, cuz at least I kept working out. Anyway, I am going to try to loose 1 pound for the next 3 weeks and stay on my plan. 
> 
> I know that these carbs don't luv me back. I have been so good for almost a year and in the 11th month I am blowing it. I mean reallly doing alot of damage. I am not happy with myself. I am so not happy.


It happens....But you're back in the game, that's what matters! Good luck!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

We are here for you. I'll design the program as soon as you say you are ready.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ Ready  :Smilie:  I can't stay in this place....I think it is a sort of he!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> It happens....But you're back in the game, that's what matters! Good luck!


Awh...and we just met! how very nice of you. This is exactly why I stay on this board. There are very very nice caring good people here. (ok, and an occassional jerk, but they seem to get themselves banned in a hurry LOL)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Tbody....this is the diet that I haven't been following....and will start with tomorrow. I thought the calories alittle high, but GBrice said not to worry on the workout days. Since I work out 6 or 7 days aweek, I plan to follow this routine and see what happens. Can always modify later. 

Calories/g P/g C/ g F

Meal 1 Breakfast - 300/29/34/6
Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites
½ c 2% cottage cheese

Meal 2 Snack – 189/16/4/4
1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
dash of cinnamon and stevia 
2 fish oil caps
1 c broccoli 

Meal 3 Lunch - 364/42/13/10
6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4 Pre WO –160/11/15/4
6 oz 0%f fage yogart with stevia and cinnamon
½ med sweet potato with cinnamon

Meal 5 Post WO – 260/28/30/4
Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop
½ c oats

Meal 6 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)

Total Daily: 1543 cal/171P/101C/35F

----------


## SlimmerMe

YOU HAVE THE MEMORY......and the WILL and the GOODS....

'tis the season to find some reason......and hopefully "reasoning"

----------


## tbody66

Where is my GGR?

----------


## RaginCajun

> Tbody....this is the diet that I haven't been following....and will start with tomorrow. I thought the calories alittle high, but GBrice said not to worry on the workout days. Since I work out 6 or 7 days aweek, I plan to follow this routine and see what happens. Can always modify later. 
> 
> Calories/g P/g C/ g F
> 
> Meal 1 Breakfast - 300/29/34/6
> Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
> ½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
> ½ c 99% egg whites
> ½ c 2% cottage cheese
> ...


all of that looks good girl! you may want to drop some of the starchy carbs on non-training days and see how your body reacts, keep everything the same but just drop some carbs. sometimes, i go back and reread my own thread to see where all of my downfalls are and how fast i can pick it up from there. it is MIND over MATTER and your MIND isn't in it at the moment. once you want it again, your mind will do the rest of the work, just like before. this is the time of the year that this kind of thing happens and it is how YOU nip it in the butt, which will make all the difference! you know we are here for you and logging on everyday helps me keep the mindset!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Was out of town on biz. I faced my demons on Monday and got on the scale. Sadly up 5....and I can't even say I had fun gaining it! no chipped tooth or old flames...just cookies and some chocolate. 

Since I was out of town, I did modify but couldn't follow my eating plan. I agree that the starchy carbs should go when I don't workout...cuz it seems that a few hundred calories DOES MAKE A DIFFERENCE. 

My gym closed so my favorite spinning instructor is no longer available, which stinks cuz she was a great hard core instructor and worked our butts off. I am struggling with the new gym, but I will figure it out!! I just don't like "wasting" my time by forgoing intensity. If I am gonna be in the gym, I want a tough workout! The days with good spin instructors are at the same time as my favorite weight classes....so I am thinking I need to just lift in the gym proper, but never have done that....so I am just trying to get through the rest of de***ber without gaining anymore and hopefully loose two or three.

----------


## tbody66

I could train you, are you close to the middle of nowhere?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^LOL...sadly no! 

I did weigh in this morning and I seemed to have dropped 3 in the past 5 days. I just cut back on the calories...probably not the right way...like hardly eat much and didn't eat any dang cookies or chocolate....so I am not as far off target as I thought earlier. Thank goodness ; )

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ whew! hang in there. That's all we can do!

----------


## tbody66

My wife was viewing an "anorexic site" with weight loss tips. Please understand that I know that particular disease is not in the least bit funny. One of the suggestions offered on the site as a way to deal with hunger pains while starving yourself was to curl up in a ball and punch yourself in the stomach, that is our new inside joke advice that we give to each other when one of us says we are hungry! I laughed so hard I cried, then I found out it was a serious piece of advice from someone encouraging others to continue their destructive and unhealthy lifestyle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I know gals with this disease, but never really read about the lifestyle and had no idea of the torture they put themselves through. Sadly, nutrition is not understood by the masses and you can control a healthy weight with a little bit of preparation and dedication. 

for me, I seem to be on a downward trend! I am working my butt off at the gym, squeezing extra esp cardio, whenever I can!

----------


## tbody66

Well, I guess we'll be sticking with the forum coaching sessions. I am looking forward to seeing your weight lifting log here!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

weight lifting log...hmmm. That would be new and different for me. You probablay gonna think I lame but I do those classes with full body workout and dumbells, like tonite. 

lunges with 20 lb (that is not enough for me but that is what this gym has) so 8 reps, 3 variations, repeat 3 times
bi ceps with 10 lb, 8 reps, 3 variations, 3 sets
triceps, 10 or 7.5 , 8 reps....
squats with 20...
shoulders, 10 lbs....
rows, 10 lbs, 8 reps, 3 variation, 3 sets..
then floor leg workout (no weight)
then 10 min of abs...lots of variation...

and then I did 1 hour of cardio..spinning, my favorite.....I am addicted to spinning!!!! love it!!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

> weight lifting log...hmmm. That would be new and different for me. You probablay gonna think I lame but I do those classes with full body workout and dumbells, like tonite. 
> 
> lunges with 20 lb (that is not enough for me but that is what this gym has) so 8 reps, 3 variations, repeat 3 times
> bi ceps with 10 lb, 8 reps, 3 variations, 3 sets
> triceps, 10 or 7.5 , 8 reps....
> squats with 20...
> shoulders, 10 lbs....
> rows, 10 lbs, 8 reps, 3 variation, 3 sets..
> then floor leg workout (no weight)
> ...




Good job girl!!!! I've never tried spinning...it's great that you love cardio!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Keep spinning Girl.....

and hoping WE ALL pull thru this time of year. HAPPY HAPPY to YOU!

----------


## tbody66

Okay, well I'm proud of you doing your routine with weights, get through the end of the year and maybe we'll set some more aggressive weight training goals.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ sounds like a plan! 

I did weigh in and I am back down to 139 which makes me very pleased cuz I really wanted to end the year strong with a 35 pound loss which sounds so much better then 30 pounds. For those of you out there that think there is an easier way, I am proof there isn't. But I will also tell you that it isn't that hard neither. You just got to decide that you want it and then you just go for it! 

I can't begin to tell you how much better I feel - physically, mentally, emotionally. For 9 crappy years I didn't have control of my weight....and now I can say, my weight does not control me. I can do this....so can you!

----------


## BrownGirl

> ^^^ sounds like a plan! 
> 
> I did weigh in and I am back down to 139 which makes me very pleased cuz I really wanted to end the year strong with a 35 pound loss which sounds so much better then 30 pounds. For those of you out there that think there is an easier way, I am proof there isn't. But I will also tell you that it isn't that hard neither. You just got to decide that you want it and then you just go for it! 
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how much better I feel - physically, mentally, emotionally. For 9 crappy years I didn't have control of my weight....and now I can say, my weight does not control me. I can do this....so can you!



Yay!!! Good job!  :2band:  Keep it up girl!

----------


## SexySweetheart

awww I lovey GGR*!* <3

btw...what corrective surgery? are the melons ok?

----------


## SlimmerMe

You got it girl and Merry Merry is around the corner.....

----------


## tbody66

I'm stoked about two days of eating to re-prime the fat burning.

----------


## SlimmerMe

*happy new year to you ggr!*

----------


## tbody66

This ^^^^

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Happy New Year's everyone!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Happy new year GGR!!!

----------


## SexySweetheart

pick a 2012 res yet girly?

----------


## Ladyblahblah

Just checking in to see how you're doing, lady. Seeing if any....oh, I dunno....amends have been made....of any kind, yet?  :Smilie:  Hope all is well with you!

----------


## RaginCajun

ok now, you had a great 2011, how do you plan to topple last year? i have no doubts that you will come on strong in 2012!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> pick a 2012 res yet girly?


no...not yet....struggling!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Just checking in to see how you're doing, lady. Seeing if any....oh, I dunno....amends have been made....of any kind, yet?  Hope all is well with you!


thx for checkin in!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ok now, you had a great 2011, how do you plan to topple last year? i have no doubts that you will come on strong in 2012!


I am thinking about checking out for a few months. Up against a few things. 

Last year was my best year yet....but seems like the devil is trying to even that score this year...

----------


## BrownGirl

Good luck Girly!!! I know you won't let the devil win! :Chairshot:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I am thinking about checking out for a few months. Up against a few things. 
> 
> Last year was my best year yet....but seems like the devil is trying to even that score this year...


*Whoa Nelly......giddy up!*

----------


## SexySweetheart

Ive seen the devil....

Attachment 119312

you can take him girly :Whipping:

----------


## tbody66

> I am thinking about checking out for a few months. Up against a few things. 
> 
> Last year was my best year yet....but seems like the devil is trying to even that score this year...


GGR, you have everything you need to win, not ever getting knocked down isn't what makes you a winner, it's just getting up one more time than you get knocked down. We all go through it and we are all here to help you get back up however many times you have to. Here's some quotes from my favorite book, I hope they help encourage you, they do me when I feel like you do right now.

_I have given you authority to trample on snakes and scorpions and to overcome all the power of the enemy; nothing will harm you. Luke 10:19

For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline. 2 Tim 1:7

Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. James 4:7

Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 1st Peter 5:8-9

No, despite all these things, overwhelming victory is ours through Christ, who loved us. Rom 8:37

Put on all of God's armor so that you will be able to stand firm against all strategies of the devil. Eph 6:11_

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good luck Girly!!! I know you won't let the devil win!


Thanks for the support!




> *Whoa Nelly......giddy up!*


you my friend are startin to sound like RC!




> Ive seen the devil....
> 
> Attachment 119312
> 
> you can take him girly


yeah..your devil is carryin some extra weight...mine is lean and ripped and handsome! LOL!!!




> GGR, you have everything you need to win, not ever getting knocked down isn't what makes you a winner, it's just getting up one more time than you get knocked down. We all go through it and we are all here to help you get back up however many times you have to. Here's some quotes from my favorite book, I hope they help encourage you, they do me when I feel like you do right now.
> 
> _I have given you authority to trample on snakes and scorpions and to overcome all the power of the enemy; nothing will harm you. Luke 10:19
> 
> For God did not give us a spirit of timidity, but a spirit of power, of love and of self-discipline. 2 Tim 1:7
> 
> Submit yourselves therefore to God. Resist the devil, and he will flee from you. James 4:7
> 
> Be sober-minded; be watchful. Your adversary the devil prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour. Resist him, firm in your faith, knowing that the same kinds of suffering are being experienced by your brotherhood throughout the world. 1st Peter 5:8-9
> ...


I know this book too and it's a good read. My "signature" verse is 1Chron 4:10 Jabez cried out to the God of Israel, Oh, that you would bless me and enlarge my territory! Let your hand be with me, and keep me from harm so that I will be free from pain. And God granted his request. 



Thanks everyone...but this is bigger then me right now and a bit overwhelming. On a treatment and the mild sides are just awful which I am experiencing and will spare you the details on the severe sides. I've had to scrap my diet (WHICH IS HOW I LOST 35 POUNDS OF FAT LAST YEAR) cuz I have to eat those foods that I have spent the last year eliminating from my diet. I have gained 4 pounds in the last 3 weeks so I am freaking out! 

have been forcing myself to workout even if I can't do everything to the intensity I like. Today, my joints hurt so much, I only ran for 15 minutes and did incline walk for the balance and then lifted weights. The worst side for me is the depression....I am a happy go lucky spirit and have learned to laugh at life and myself, cuz in the big picture, all the daily crapola really isn't what matters. 

I will not take more drugs to address the sides...cuz I should be through the worst in about 2 more months. Instead, I am just going to continue to workout cuz the endorphines have got to be better for me then more meds......so back to that fight with my SATAN.

Appreciate your prayers and positive thoughts!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Our prayers are with you GGR! I hope you feel better soon hon....If you ever need to vent or just talk, I'm here!  :Waving:

----------


## SlimmerMe

Oh my GGR. My heart just sank a bit reading what you wrote. It really did. I have become so fond of you. I hope whatever you are going thru you, you remember this: "this too shall pass." Please know you are so dear to all of us here. And prayers are being sent your way. 

Keep up your good spirit. And keep us posted.
SM

----------


## Ms.Magoo

-GGR: I haven't been here for long but after reading your thread I feel as if I know you and I'm sorry to hear that you're going through some hard stuff....I will pray that whatever it is you'll be through it quickly.  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

*Oh my GGR. My heart just sank a bit reading what you wrote. It really did. I have become so fond of you. I hope whatever you are going thru you, you remember this: "this too shall pass." Please know you are so dear to all of us here. And prayers are being sent your way. 

Keep up your good spirit. And keep us posted*
^THIS!

cant imagine what your struggling with honey  :Frown:  the depression alone has wrecked me and put me where I am today ~ my heart is truely acking for you, and any anxiouty you may be having while antisipating the challenges ahead <3

Nothing I can say would help or make you feel any better...but thats o.k. cuz *YOU* dont need it, others might, but I know your [email protected] will once again take hold and lanch you to where you wanna be, even if it takes some more time than you would like~ I know you will rebound.

Were here for ya lady!

----------


## RaginCajun

you know we are all here for ya GGR!!! you have the fight in you no doubt, so let us know we can do on our end!

----------


## tbody66

We battle not against flesh and blood, and you sure aren't in this fight alone!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

*Thanks everyone and really appreciate your kind words and prayers!!! More then you will ever know. 
*
I am up another pound and not happy. At this rate, I won't have a dang thing to wear (I got rid of the fattie pants) in another 2 weeks. 

I am reevaluating my new eating plan to cut out as many carbs to see if I can just not gain anymore this month. I am working out as best I can, but may switch to mostly cardio for the next 2 - 3 months. 

That's my plan for now....

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Good news is, you have a plan and that is a great start!!! I am sure with your determination you will still be fitting the same clothes and not having to run around naked lol. However, if you were forced to do your daily jog in the nude watch out for crazy stalker dude, Im sure he would *lovethat!!!!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey ya never know. Many times switching it up gives better results. You might be pleasantly surprised. 

We all have a lot of faith in you GGR.

----------


## RaginCajun

^^^^^what she said. look at triathlon, marathon runners, all they do is cardio and do not have an ounce of fat on them. like ms magoo said, you have a plan!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hope things are looking up for ya GGR! Have a wonderful weekend.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

FANTASTIC News / Good News / Bad News story...and all your thougths and prayers have worked!!! My God is bigger then this and *you all all so awesome for the continued support.....*Fantastic news is the meds are working....tests came back NEGATIVE...best result could have hoped for!! Good news is won't have to be meds as long. Bad news is have 5 more months of sides...

I modified diet to squeeze out some carbs and am down 1.5 lbs in the last week. I feel pretty good about that...all things considered. I still fit into my skinny bling bling jeans, they are a bit tighter, but still fit so another reason to celebrate!

Worked out 6 days which is shocking to my nurse, because the meds have made me anemic (another one of those nasty sides). I did 4 spinning classes, 2 total body workouts with bar weights, 1 yoga class, hill climb on treadmill for 1.5 hours over several days...and this morning, surprised myself by running for 3.5 miles on the treadmill. This made me very happy cuz the joints have been achy and I was really wanting to keep running in the routine.

so....tested neg, down 1.5 pounds (of the 5 I gained cuz of the meds), 9 hours in the gym...so I am calling it a FANTASTIC WEEK!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Wow!!!! This is incredible news GGR, I am so happy for you!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

*Oat Pancakes:*


1 cup oats (just regular old fashioned oats or quick oats)
1 cup egg whites (about 7 large eggs)
1 cup fat free cottage cheese (or 1% if you desire)


Splenda all you want
nutmeg, dash if you so desire
drop of vanilla, if desired
baking powder 1-2 tablespoons


First: Blend the oats in a blender until real powdery (no water just blend dry ) 
Add all the above ingredients and blend until a good consistency for a pancake


Cook on griddle/pan which should be real hot after sprayed with Pam....and then cook like a regular pancake


TOP with:
Sugar free syrup
and banana or raspberries with a dollop of plain Greek yogurt to spread around the pancake and sprinkle some splenda on top of the yogurt
-or-
fry an egg with Pam and top your pancake with the egg


ENJOY!


*MAKES 3 BIG PANCAKES! so good for 3 meals.*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> FANTASTIC News /* Good News* / Bad News story...and all your thougths and prayers have worked!!! *My God is bigger then this* and *you all all so awesome for the continued support.....*Fantastic news is the meds are working....tests came back NEGATIVE...best result could have hoped for!! Good news is won't have to be meds as long. Bad news is have 5 more months of sides...
> 
> I modified diet to squeeze out some carbs and *am down 1.5 lbs in the last week.* I feel pretty good about that...all things considered. I still fit into my skinny bling bling jeans, they are a bit tighter, but still fit so another reason to celebrate!
> 
> Worked out 6 days which is shocking to my nurse, because the meds have made me anemic (another one of those nasty sides). I did 4 spinning classes, 2 total body workouts with bar weights, 1 yoga class, hill climb on treadmill for 1.5 hours over several days...and this morning, surprised myself by running for 3.5 miles on the treadmill. This made me very happy cuz the joints have been achy and I was really wanting to keep running in the routine.
> 
> so....tested neg, down 1.5 pounds (of the 5 I gained cuz of the meds), 9 hours in the gym...so I am calling it a FANTASTIC WEEK!


*Wonderful to hear ALL the above.*

----------


## tbody66

> FANTASTIC News / Good News / Bad News story...and all your thougths and prayers have worked!!! My God is bigger then this and *you all all so awesome for the continued support.....*Fantastic news is the meds are working....tests came back NEGATIVE...best result could have hoped for!! Good news is won't have to be meds as long. Bad news is have 5 more months of sides...
> 
> I modified diet to squeeze out some carbs and am down 1.5 lbs in the last week. I feel pretty good about that...all things considered. I still fit into my skinny bling bling jeans, they are a bit tighter, but still fit so another reason to celebrate!
> 
> Worked out 6 days which is shocking to my nurse, because the meds have made me anemic (another one of those nasty sides). I did 4 spinning classes, 2 total body workouts with bar weights, 1 yoga class, hill climb on treadmill for 1.5 hours over several days...and this morning, surprised myself by running for 3.5 miles on the treadmill. This made me very happy cuz the joints have been achy and I was really wanting to keep running in the routine.
> 
> so....tested neg, down 1.5 pounds (of the 5 I gained cuz of the meds), 9 hours in the gym...so I am calling it a FANTASTIC WEEK!


"Here on earth you will have many trials and sorrows. But take heart, because I have overcome the world!" Jn 16:33b

----------


## BrownGirl

> FANTASTIC News / Good News / Bad News story...and all your thougths and prayers have worked!!! My God is bigger then this and *you all all so awesome for the continued support.....*Fantastic news is the meds are working....tests came back NEGATIVE...best result could have hoped for!! Good news is won't have to be meds as long. Bad news is have 5 more months of sides...
> 
> I modified diet to squeeze out some carbs and am down 1.5 lbs in the last week. I feel pretty good about that...all things considered. I still fit into my skinny bling bling jeans, they are a bit tighter, but still fit so another reason to celebrate!
> 
> 
> Worked out 6 days which is shocking to my nurse, because the meds have made me anemic (another one of those nasty sides). I did 4 spinning classes, 2 total body workouts with bar weights, 1 yoga class, hill climb on treadmill for 1.5 hours over several days...and this morning, surprised myself by running for 3.5 miles on the treadmill. This made me very happy cuz the joints have been achy and I was really wanting to keep running in the routine.
> 
> so....tested neg, down 1.5 pounds (of the 5 I gained cuz of the meds), 9 hours in the gym...so I am calling it a FANTASTIC WEEK!



Wow girly....AWESOME job! So proud of you!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

keep the good news coming!!! everyday is a new challenge!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^true cuz today I am cranky, bloated and tired!

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> ^^^true cuz today I am cranky, bloated and tired!


We *all* have our days, that'll be *me* tomorrow lol!  :Smilie:

----------


## tbody66

> ^^^true cuz today I am cranky, bloated and tired!


I hate it when this happens! ;(

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ no kidding.

----------


## SexySweetheart

lol Tbody...goof

agree! tired and bloated = no fun

----------


## tbody66

weight lifting is good at alleviating the side affects of this time of the month, even for cramps!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Update please GGR~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> weight lifting is good at alleviating the side affects of this time of the month, even for cramps!


i think all movement helps....including cardio....but i am an addict...esp that spinning!!! LOL




> Update please GGR~


awhhh...you are a sweetie!! I haven't weighed myself in the past week because I don't think I have lost or gained anymore by feel of pants. 
BTW, those extra pounds went right to my tummy roll area! 
been exhausted so pulled back on workout routine this week. 
tracking my daily intake on livestrong myplate and 50% of diet is in fat...ugh. 

In about 6 weeks, I am told I will have problems keeping weight on....gosh - that will be a first for me. (AND I AM LOOKING FOR TO IT  :Wink/Grin:   :Wink/Grin: , but don't tell anybody else)

----------


## Ms.Magoo

> i think all movement helps....including cardio....but* i am an addict...esp that spinning*!!!


Good for you GGR, spin class is awesome for you!!! Wish I was addicted to cardio lol!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^i have the opposite problem on the weights....would never touch em if I could find a way to keep the triceps tight doing spinning with my arms on the pedals....hahahaha

----------


## Ms.Magoo

^Bahaha!!! I just totally imagined someone trying to do that....hysterical!!!  :Smilie:  Still laughing!!!

----------


## tbody66

never touch weights????? I can't breath!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i called 911 for you! did they show up yet????

----------


## GirlyGymRat

BTW after i get thru this "season" i am gonna look to incorporate more weights...i really do want a bigger booty.....

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to read that you are still spinning! that is one thing that i haven't done yet and may have to try once i find a gym i like. GGR, are you still doing the TRX? i have a friend who is doing and said that it whoops him, and he is in top notch shape. keep that chin of yours up and only good things will follow!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> glad to read that you are still spinning! that is one thing that i haven't done yet and may have to try once i find a gym i like. GGR, are you still doing the TRX? i have a friend who is doing and said that it whoops him, and he is in top notch shape. keep that chin of yours up and only good things will follow!


I put my straps away after the girl surgery, but I need to pull them back out. I am at a new gym and need to scope out a place to use them. I really liked the workout. can make it cardio with limited rest in between. unlike your friend, I am not in top notch shape.

spinning....OMGosh...I think you would love it and believe it the reason I was able to get into running. really improves my endurance. I still get sore from it by putting on the resistance. I went to the Friday night class I renamed "Happy Spin Hour". One of my workout gf was there and whenever we r, the entire class is much more relaxed...we whoop it up...at some points, the class sings the chorus with us. The instructor is cool with it...thanked us for making her class more spirited...you have GOT TO TRY IT...I think you would never go back...maybe you can get Tbody to take a class with you..HA!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

because of SM, I weighed in on Friday  :Smilie:  
I was the same from previous week, so that is the best I could hope for considering my circumstances!

----------


## BrownGirl

> because of SM, I weighed in on Friday  
> I was the same from previous week, so that is the best I could hope for considering my circumstances!


 Your perseverence is awesome! And great job on not gaining any weight!  :Smilie: 

I've never tried spinning either. Should try it one day.

Need a bigger booty huh? Me too! If you find out any awesome workouts to do that, let me know!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I've never tried spinning either. Should try it one day.
> 
> Need a bigger booty huh? Me too! If you find out any awesome workouts to do that, let me know!


If you get the chance to spin, it is the best cardio I have come across...and knee friendly!!

Here was a recommendation from trainer on this forum...I haven't tried it yet.

Leg crank:
4 sets. 1 set consists of 24 consecutive weightless squats followed by 24 consecutive alternating leg lunges, and then box stepups to failure. Most people, even the very fit get to about the 12th lunge and fail. Do these for 4-6 weeks, you'll have a butt - promise

----------


## SlimmerMe

> because of SM, I weighed in on Friday  
> I was the same from previous week, so that is the best I could hope for considering my circumstances!


Hey. Staying the same is better than.......you.....know....what.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Status update. About 2 weeks ago I re injured my rotator cuff from about a year ago. I can barely hold my purse. Hurts to adjust the covers on bed. Yeah its a bummer. Will have to just focus on cardio for now. Haven't weighed in. Pants still fit but I am feeling the xtra on my tummy. Not liking it!

----------


## BrownGirl

Oh no!  :Frown:  Hang in there girl....It's great that you're ding the cardio though!  :Smilie:

----------


## SexySweetheart

hope your feeling 100% again soon chika!

Attachment 120090Attachment 120091

----------


## SlimmerMe

Sorry to hear you are not up to snuff but pants still fitting? sounds pretty dang good to me!

GET WELL SOON GGR!

----------


## RaginCajun

damn girl, sorry to hear about the injury. i know how ya feel, my left shoulder is still all banged up. be sure to be stricter when it comes down to your food choices and focus on the cardio. hope ya heal fast!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> damn girl, sorry to hear about the injury. i know how ya feel, my left shoulder is still all banged up. be sure to be stricter when it comes down to your food choices and focus on the cardio. hope ya heal fast!


At least tis only my shoulder! LOL. I am still babying it, tried weights, can't lift much. Been putting heat on it now - doesn't seem to be helping. I cant barely lift 3 lbs on that side. ugh!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh no!  Hang in there girl....It's great that you're ding the cardio though!


yes...but i do like the weights too ; )




> hope your feeling 100% again soon chika!
> 
> thx dear!!! rotators take a long time to heal.....
> 
> Attachment 120090Attachment 120091





> Sorry to hear you are not up to snuff but pants still fitting? sounds pretty dang good to me!
> 
> GET WELL SOON GGR!


SM...I am still squeezing into my pants...only 4 more weeks and then I can get back to my killer diet!

----------


## BrownGirl

[QUOTE=girlgymrat;5896202]yes...but i do like the weights too ; )





SM...I am still squeezing into my pants...*only 4 more weeks and then I can get back to my killer diet![/*QUOTE]


Yay!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

so I weighed in yesterday and another half of pound is now mine  :Frown:  But in 4 weeks I can take back my diet and get back on track!  :Smilie: 

I was at a CAbi (designer clothing line) "in home" demo last night. I still slipped into a size 2 pants even with those 6 xtra pounds. Bumped into a lady hadn't seen in 6 years. She must have said 6 times "you look amazing" after she realized who I was. I too only recognized her by voice cuz she had gained some 50 pounds. 

My heart feels for her cuz I know what it feels like to not like the way I looked and felt. She seems shocked when I shared My secret was diet and exercise. 

Its healthy to acknowledge our struggles...but equally important to see that at least we are in the GAME!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

another week down...only 3 more to go....starting to see the light at the end of this dark tunnel!

----------


## BrownGirl

> another week down...only 3 more to go....starting to see the light at the end of this dark tunnel!



 :Thumps Up:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> another week down...only 3 more to go....starting to see the light at the end of this dark tunnel!


YIPPY! Glad to hear this.

----------


## RaginCajun

> so I weighed in yesterday and another half of pound is now mine  But in 4 weeks I can take back my diet and get back on track! 
> 
> I was at a CAbi (designer clothing line) "in home" demo last night. I still slipped into a size 2 pants even with those 6 xtra pounds. Bumped into a lady hadn't seen in 6 years. She must have said 6 times *"you look amazing"* after she realized who I was. I too only recognized her by voice cuz she had gained some 50 pounds. 
> 
> My heart feels for her cuz I know what it feels like to not like the way I looked and felt. She seems shocked when I shared My secret was diet and exercise. 
> 
> Its healthy to acknowledge our struggles...but equally important to see that at least we are in the GAME!




sounds as if you are back on track with the compliments!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

one more week one more week and I will be back to GB eating plan! yay!!! so dang happy!!!! Sunday March 11th is when I can starting eating normal and healthy again! 

I have been exercising (mostly cardio) and little weights since reinjured the rotator cuff. Did a boot camp conditioning class on Tuesday nite (after a body pump class) and my quads are still screaming. I can't believe after spining for 3/4 times a week that the quads could get that sore from such simple moves....

----------


## BrownGirl

:tu: The boot camp conditioning class sounds fun!

----------


## BrownGirl

Aaahh I was trying to put the thumbs up emoticon on there... :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> one more week one more week and I will be back to GB eating plan! *yay!!! so dang happy!!!!* Sunday March 11th is when I can starting eating normal and healthy again! 
> 
> I have been exercising (mostly cardio) and little weights since reinjured the rotator cuff. Did a boot camp conditioning class on Tuesday nite (after a body pump class) and my quads are still screaming. I can't believe after spining for 3/4 times a week that the quads could get that sore from such simple moves....



woooooooo hooooooooooo! will you and are you still going to do the TRX stuff? i am thinking about buying some straps

----------


## SexySweetheart

> one more week one more week and i will be back to gb eating plan! Yay!!! So dang happy!!!! Sunday march 11th is when i can starting eating normal and healthy again! 
> 
> I have been exercising (mostly cardio) and little weights since reinjured the rotator cuff. Did a boot camp conditioning class on tuesday nite (after a body pump class) and my quads are still screaming. I can't believe after spining for 3/4 times a week that the quads could get that sore from such simple moves....


*happy for you!!!!!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

Few days left for your countdown and back to business as usual! Good to hear~

Sounds like you are doing so much better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> :tu: The boot camp conditioning class sounds fun!


it was "fun" if you don't mind being "crippled" for two days...I had to take the elevator down 1 flight to get coffee on Thursday after the Tuesday class. I torn up my muslces...in a good way!!! I even think I would give up a spin class once a week to take the boot camp - and y'll know I am addicted to that cardio  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> woooooooo hooooooooooo! will you and are you still going to do the TRX stuff? i am thinking about buying some straps


I had to give up the TRX stuff after the girls. And thanks to you I have dug them out of the closet  :Wink/Grin: 

You will need to find a place to use the straps. I preferred to use the big upside down U frame (I don't know what it is called...but I find it on the big boy side of the gym and normally has a chin up bar in the center, weight stacks on the side). The guys don't seem to mind that I "tie" up the equipment with my straps cuz I go to one side of the chin up bar and I don't mind if they want to do chin ups at the same....I mean we need to play nice in the gym. 

Seriously, you can tie the straps to a tree branch (strong) or at the playground but in Texas it is just so dang hot and humid, I don't think it is practical for the better part of the year. I have seen people use a door frame but I am not a fan. I rather be directly under the straps for the ab workout. See if you can borrow someone's or a trainer might let you borrow. I think I paid about 130 with shipping...which I thought was worth it!!! can always use the straps to pull out tree stumps with your truck....hahaha!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Few days left for your countdown and back to business as usual! Good to hear~
> 
> Sounds like you are doing so much better.


I am trying to just push thru the end of this week! I was stressing out about all the dang fat and decided I just needed to stop all that negative energy....I couldn't change it so I ate with gusto! I have gained about 7 pounds, but have been told that I will likely drop between 10 and 30 pounds in the next 3 months during the second phase of treatment. Even if it doesn't melt off me, I know that I can lose it again, just by getting back on my Gbrice eating plan.  :Wink/Grin: 

I grocery shopped tonight and bought all my favorite foods...tipalia, 0% fat greek yoguart, asparagus, low fat cottage cheese, egg whites.....I am in heaven.....I can't hardly wait to cook tomorrow!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I am trying to just push thru the end of this week! I was stressing out about all the dang fat and decided I just needed to stop all that negative energy....I couldn't change it so I ate with gusto! I have gained about 7 pounds, but have been told that I will likely drop between 10 and 30 pounds in the next 3 months during the second phase of treatment. Even if it doesn't melt off me, I know that I can lose it again, just by getting back on my Gbrice eating plan. 
> 
> I grocery shopped tonight and bought all my favorite foods...tipalia, 0% fat greek yoguart, asparagus, low fat cottage cheese, egg whites.....I am in heaven.....I can't hardly wait to cook tomorrow!


what a strange group of gals we are... our fav foods are what most people pass by as they reach for cheesecake cookies and ice cream for their fav foods lmao 

*CHEERING YOU ON*... totaly get the med stuff throwing you for a loop and playing with your fitness mojo, GLAD TO SEE your turning it around gal!!!!
I just re~ampted mine as well and have weightloss/ cardio improvment in 1 week....WE ROCK! lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^Awh....*I CHEERING YOU ON* I just love that we don't give up! 

I was on a biz trip this week and squeezed in a workout with 3 guys. Half the team were fitness minded and we all went to the gym together. We make choices and you and I are choosing to fight the good fight! *WE DO ROCK!*

----------


## SlimmerMe

> *what a strange group of gals we are*... our fav foods are what most people pass by as they reach for cheesecake cookies and ice cream for their fav foods lmao 
> 
> *CHEERING YOU ON*... totaly get the med stuff throwing you for a loop and playing with your fitness mojo, GLAD TO SEE your turning it around gal!!!!
> I just re~ampted mine as well and have weightloss/ cardio improvment in 1 week....WE ROCK! lol





> ^^^Awh....*I CHEERING YOU ON I just love that we don't give up!* 
> 
> I was on a biz trip this week and squeezed in a workout with 3 guys. Half the team were fitness minded and we all went to the gym together. We make choices and you and I are choosing to fight the good fight! *WE DO ROCK!*


*x 3 trillion*

----------


## BrownGirl

> *x 3 trillion*


^^ Haha absolutely! We're a bunch of dedicated girls aren't we!  :Smilie:  And speaking of fav foods...rice cakes have become my fav!!! Love 'em.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ I think mine is the plain greek yogurt with splenda.....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

After 3 weeks of getting back to a normal diet, I am down 6 pounds to 142. I have been focused on cardio, as the rotator cuff is still a bother. Been sleeping with a heating pad, but I think I need to get it looked at. Been almost 3 months and no significant improvement. Need rehab, but gosh that takes time!

----------


## Kk570h

> After 3 weeks of getting back to a normal diet, I am down 6 pounds to 142. I have been focused on cardio, as the rotator cuff is still a bother. Been sleeping with a heating pad, but I think I need to get it looked at. Been almost 3 months and no significant improvement. Need rehab, but gosh that takes time!


Have you been to a chiropractor? Some stim will help and having it taped up.. But yah it definitley takes time to heal.. My fiancé recently was having problems (last 6 months) I advised her to go to my chiro and she's been feeling A LOT better

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Have you been to a chiropractor? Some stim will help and having it taped up.. But yah it definitley takes time to heal.. My fiancé recently was having problems (last 6 months) I advised her to go to my chiro and she's been feeling A LOT better


I just went this morning!!! The rotator cuff is just not healing at all. My gym friends said I should get a cortisone shot. I need some relief. It even hurts to pull my right hand in to type this message on my laptop. I had to stop lifting this morning. too much pain. I may just walkin to the clinic today and get the shot! 

Thanks for stopping in and the advice!

----------


## bikeral

GGR hope that takes care of it for you. Good luck.

----------


## Kk570h

> I just went this morning!!! The rotator cuff is just not healing at all. My gym friends said I should get a cortisone shot. I need some relief. It even hurts to pull my right hand in to type this message on my laptop. I had to stop lifting this morning. too much pain. I may just walkin to the clinic today and get the shot!
> 
> Thanks for stopping in and the advice!


Cortozone shots will mask the problem...without a doubt help your pain ..but if u lift while on them u might just do more damage..good luck.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks Bilateral and KK for the encouragement and wisdom. I went to clinic and xrays showed calcified tendonitis. I figure that is better then torn rotator cuff  :Smilie:  I did get the cortisone shot. Waiting for it to take over. I Know i have to rest the shoulder, and not lift for a while to avoid injury....so off on the cardio route and my favorite spinning class I come!!!!

----------


## BrownGirl

Great job on the weight loss hon! And so sorry about your rotator cuff. Hope it gets better soon!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> After 3 weeks of getting back to a normal diet, I am* down 6 pounds* to 142. I have been focused on cardio, as the rotator cuff is still a bother. Been sleeping with a heating pad, but I think I need to get it looked at. Been almost 3 months and no significant improvement. Need rehab, but gosh that takes time!


down anything is good, especially after what you been thru. glad to see you are back focused and i feel your pain with injuries. hopefully the shot will do some good for you, it works on some and not on others. its almost summertime and our time to shine! hope ya heel fast

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx BG and RC for the encouragement!!!! Shot is working but still tender to touch. I am down another pound and just ounces away from where I was in mid Dec. 

I notice my stomach is flatter, seems tighter, tummy roll is gone....like what happened???? When I was almost the same weight in De***ber I had a little tummy roll. I have been spinning and doing HITT duirng spinning class...very popular here now. Last week we did a full hour of HITT. 30 seconds on/ 10 recovery, 9 reps and 3 sets with 2 minute recovery between sets. I been trying to cross train but the shoulder was preventing me from doing as much as I wanted. I don't seem as bloated...I have been eating less carbs AND less fat...really hitting the lean protein. I am off my macros, but I don't seem to care at the moment  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thx BG and RC for the encouragement!!!! Shot is working but still tender to touch. I am down another pound and just ounces away from where I was in mid Dec. 
> 
> I notice my stomach is flatter, seems tighter, tummy roll is gone....like what happened???? When I was almost the same weight in De***ber I had a little tummy roll. I have been spinning and doing HITT duirng spinning class...very popular here now. Last week we did a full hour of HITT. 30 seconds on/ 10 recovery, 9 reps and 3 sets with 2 minute recovery between sets. I been trying to cross train but the shoulder was preventing me from doing as much as I wanted. I don't seem as bloated...I have been eating less carbs AND less fat...really hitting the lean protein. I am off my macros, but I don't seem to care at the moment



you prob have more LBM than fat now so your weight may be the same but your look is HOTTER! do what you can for now and heal up. seems to me like you are getting back in that groove!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ maybe...same pants from Dec are looser in the waist, tush and thighs. I am gonna have to respect the shoulder for a few more months....which messes me up for my upcoming 5K little obstacle course competition. I had planned to start training for it April 1st. But I have a sinus infection, have springtime asthma, my dang shoulder is messed up and I am still taking meds for my other little big issue. Oh, and I am anemic...no I am not back yet, but I am DETERMINED!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weekly update. I am back down to 139. What a RELIEF! Docs kept telling me the weight would fly right off....of course I DIDN'T LISTEN and STRESSED MYSELF OUT. I think I am getting alittle help from the new sides....insomnia, lost appetite (I love this part :Wink/Grin:  ) and some others we don't talk about in mixed company.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  A little bit more to go and it will all be in the REAR VIEW MIRROR...yay!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Glad to hear things are going in the positive direction.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Weekly update. I am back down to 139. What a RELIEF! Docs kept telling me the weight would fly right off....of course I DIDN'T LISTEN and STRESSED MYSELF OUT. I think I am getting alittle help from the new sides....insomnia, lost appetite (I love this part ) and some others we don't talk about in mixed company.  A little bit more to go and* it will all be in the REAR VIEW MIRROR...yay!!!!!!!!*


Like they say....DON'T LOOK BACK! Just forward~

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx Slimmer and BA! Really appreciate your support : )

I am down another 2 pounds. So officially back to my lowest ever weight 137 although I am alittle dehydrated from working out yesterday, so I expect this cup of coffee will add 5 pounds on...HAHAHA! 

I realize that I need to back off some calories. I was guestimating how much I was burning for working out and now believe that I am off at leat 200 a day. I am going to buy a heart rate monitor strap when I can afford a really good one. 

I can NOW handle knowing that I burned calories and not add back to my daily intake. I am stronger mentally now then I was when I first started this journey and can appreciate the knowledge of knowing without using it to cheat myself and eat more! : ))))))

----------


## BrownGirl

You're doing amazing girl...Keep it up! So proud of ya!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ as I am of you...awhhhh....  :Happybunch:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thx Slimmer and BA! Really appreciate your support : )
> 
> I am down another 2 pounds. So officially back to my lowest ever weight 137 although I am alittle dehydrated from working out yesterday, so I expect this cup of coffee will add 5 pounds on...HAHAHA! 
> 
> I realize that I need to back off some calories. I was guestimating how much I was burning for working out and now believe that I am off at leat 200 a day. I am going to buy a heart rate monitor strap when I can afford a really good one. 
> 
> I can NOW handle knowing that I burned calories and not add back to my daily intake. I am stronger mentally now then I was when I first started this journey and can appreciate the knowledge of knowing without using it to cheat myself and eat more! : ))))))




WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! sounds like you are back in it! glad to see that your spirits are higher!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ Thx RC. I, too, had a bad weekend of eating, so weighed myself today and down to 135.6. I didn't eat much on Sunday, but I made up for it today (with carbs). 

I am officially down 40 pounds since Dec 2010/Jan 2011. I was 142 when had calipers measure body fat @ 20%. Had measured at same weight with handheld electronic device at 25% (which I wasn't buying since I wasn't given a chance to practice by the trainer at gym). 

At 135 my face is drawn, My stomach is flat except for loose skin (which is getting tighter over the past year...SLOWLY) and I have butt sag (just a bit). I look really tiny according to my many friends and colleagues, even though I weight as much (or less) then gals that appear larger. 

I do not know my current body fat %, but I need to get checked soon.

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^^ Thx RC. I, too, had a bad weekend of eating, so weighed myself today and down to 135.6. I didn't eat much on Sunday, but I made up for it today (with carbs). 
> 
> I am officially down 40 pounds since Dec 2010/Jan 2011. I was 142 when had calipers measure body fat @ 20%. Had measured at same weight with handheld electronic device at 25% (which I wasn't buying since I wasn't given a chance to practice by the trainer at gym). 
> 
> At 135 my face is drawn, My stomach is flat except for loose skin (which is getting tighter over the past year...SLOWLY) and I have butt sag (just a bit). I look really tiny according to my many friends and colleagues, even though I weight as much (or less) then gals that appear larger. 
> 
> I do not know my current body fat %, but I need to get checked soon.



WOW GGR, was not expecting to read all this. i love reading positive things like this knowing how hard you worked and what you went thru only a short time ago. you ought to be really proud of yourself!!! congrats on the new numbers girl!

----------


## bikeral

GGR that is fantastic. Have you reached goal at this point?

----------


## Back In Black

Well done you. Doesn't it feel great? Any new/revised targets/goals?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^hmmm thinking I need to change up the routine a bit with more weights and "nurse" this worn out shoulder. But the two goals are in conflict with each other, so I am working on form, and switched to free weights (different weight right to left) and time for new pics. LOL. I am holding without holding. 

Appreciate your checking in. I do feel awesome and I have so many peeps to thank on this forum. I couldn't do it without the support and accountability.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i love reading positive things like this knowing how hard you worked and what you went thru only a short time ago. you ought to be really proud of yourself!!! *congrats on the new numbers girl*!


one of my cheerleaders : )

----------


## SlimmerMe

Love your descriptions, you comic!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Not sure why I do this to myself. Reach a new low and then sabotage my nutritional plan....I have notice that 
1. my clothes where getting loser 
2. my loose belly skin sagging 
3. stress level higher 
4. off my workout routine 
5. off my macros.............and now I am heavier....Imagine that. 

It is a constant everyday stuggle for me. Not complaining...just whining....

----------


## RaginCajun

> Not sure why I do this to myself. Reach a new low and then sabotage my nutritional plan....I have notice that 
> 1. my clothes where getting loser 
> 2. my loose belly skin sagging 
> 3. stress level higher 
> 4. off my workout routine 
> 5. off my macros.............and now I am heavier....Imagine that. 
> 
> It is a constant everyday stuggle for me. Not complaining...just whining....



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! i know what your saying, just get back on the saddle and get after it. you know what you have to do!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i said i was whining...LOL....and I just had a huge piece of pizza...I weighed myself this morning and didn't gain as much as I thought I had. 

one thing I have noticed is since I lost my tummy roll, as soon as I drink alot of water or eat a little bit of carbs, my stomach just bloats out. I guess that is a good thing cuz before with my fattie pants....i never noticed ROTFLMBO............

----------


## RaginCajun

> i said i was whining...LOL....and I just had a huge piece of pizza...I weighed myself this morning and didn't gain as much as I thought I had. 
> 
> one thing I have noticed is since I lost my tummy roll, as soon as I drink alot of water or eat a little bit of carbs, my stomach just bloats out. I guess that is a good thing cuz before with my fattie pants....i never noticed ROTFLMBO............



hahahaha! i know you clown, just had to get on ya

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR hang in there. It's a constant struggle. Keep at it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks guys. I decided I am refocusing starting tomorrow. And I feel good about that decision! My body is telling me I am not eating right. Need more veggies and water. Less bread (shouldn't be eating any bread). Yay for tomorrow! First thing I am going to do is spin first thing in the morning....no better way to start my new week  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

> thanks guys. I decided i am refocusing starting tomorrow. And i feel good about that decision! My body is telling me i am not eating right. Need more veggies and water. Less bread (shouldn't be eating any bread). Yay for tomorrow! First thing i am going to do is spin first thing in the morning....no better way to start my new week :d


get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bikeral

How is it going GGR? I tried spinning but my ass hurt on that tiny seat.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> How is it going GGR? I tried spinning but my ass hurt on that tiny seat.


LOL! My butt bones hurt for the first month 2! and then the bump gets used to it. You can also buy a gel seat! And have to spin more then once! I luv to spin. I spin 3/4 times per week. It is the best cardio I have ever done in my entire life!!! I am addicted to spinning.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> get it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am getting my TRX straps back out just cuz of YOU! My shoulder is still buggin me, but I am going to see what happens!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

did a TRX set and spinning this evening and I am already sore. Hadn't remember how much of an awesome workout...been about 8 months....too long. 

I do have a question about inner thighs. Anybody got a good inner thigh workout. Seems to be a tricky spot to workout. Appreciate your suggestions! Thx in advance.

----------


## RaginCajun

> did a TRX set and spinning this evening and I am already sore. Hadn't remember how much of an awesome workout...been about 8 months....too long. 
> 
> I do have a question about inner thighs. Anybody got a good inner thigh workout. Seems to be a tricky spot to workout. Appreciate your suggestions! Thx in advance.



inner thigh, hmmmmmmmmm let me think......... hahahaha! you have a dirty mind! lying side leg lifts, yoga, the machine at the gym to where you push out with your thighs, sprints, side jumps, side stradle running, and i will try to come up with some more, glad to see you brushed the dust off of the TRX straps! have a great memorial day weekend!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GGR reminder to self. 

Workout days Calories/g P/g C/ g F

Meal 1 Breakfast - 300/29/34/6
Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites
½ c 2% cottage cheese

Meal 2 Snack – 189/16/4/4
1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
dash of cinnamon and stevia 
2 fish oil caps
1 c broccoli 

Meal 3 Lunch - 364/42/13/10
6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4 Pre WO –160/11/15/4
6 oz 0%f fage yogart with stevia and cinnamon
½ med sweet potato with cinnamon

Meal 5 Post WO – 260/28/30/4
Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop
½ c oats

Meal 6 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)

Total Daily: 1543 cal/171P/101C/35F 

Non Workout days. Delete Pre & Post WO Carbs. Combine Pre and Post work out meals into yogurt and protein shake mix.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

good luck!

----------


## oweiwon

Thanks GGR I really like your layout

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> good luck!


Thanks. 




> Thanks GGR I really like your layout


This is the prefered layout and you will more input cuz easy to follow! : ))))

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Status update

Weigh and measure. I am at 135.3 lbs and my measurements are the smallest they have ever been. I guess I have meant my goal but afraid it is because of the drug therapy program that I have been on for 6 months. I have lost half my hair and I am anemic. But the good news is today is my last day of meds and now I start wheening myself off the other meds I was taking for the side effects. yay!!!!!! yay!!!!! 

My new short term goal is to keep weight at 135
My near term goal is to train for warrior dash
I have plastic surgery to fix the issue with the girls come end of summer and then have 6 weeks off to recover (again yuk!)
Then I have to fix the shoulder....hoping that will be ultrsound and physical therapy. 

My long term goal is to shape selected areas, if that is possible. Shoulders and butt are my 2 focus areas, as well as trim tummy roll. so diet and exercise. LOL!!!!

Thanks for all the support. Appreciate the encouragement!

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Status update
> 
> Weigh and measure. I am at 135.3 lbs and *my measurements are the smallest they have ever been*. I guess I have meant my goal but afraid it is because of the drug therapy program that I have been on for 6 months. I have lost half my hair and I am anemic. But the good news is today is my last day of meds and now I start wheening myself off the other meds I was taking for the side effects. yay!!!!!! yay!!!!! 
> 
> 
> 
> My new short term goal is to keep weight at 135
> My near term goal is to train for warrior dash
> I have plastic surgery to fix the issue with the girls come end of summer and then have 6 weeks off to recover (again yuk!)
> ...


finally found your thread again.. lol 
love the measurment thing lady!

feel your pain about the anemic thing, I have to get perscrip iron pill from Dr at times, take a s toll on the energy level thats for sure
sweet that your coming of the meds...and the girls are doing fine? 


sending healthy vibes to your shoulders sweetie! hope all goes well with them!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ I really appreciate all the support and encouragement and BA too for bringing me back for an update. 

I am now totally off all meds, but still not all are out of system yet. My weight is still at 136 so happy about that. I am still battling the anemia, but everyday I feel alittle better : ))) My hair is still falling out...down to half that I once had, but I ain't bald. 

I have been reassigned to a new location and I can't say that it has been all that. I am working with a whole new team of peeps and been taking some hits from one person in particular. This gal is about 6 years my senior and about 200 pounds heavier than me. She has called me "eye candy" during an executive review, makes cracks at my seaweed salad and called my oatmeal old ladies food. She cuts on me everyday cuz I come in dressed like I am going to a wedding...when what she doesnot know is that I had to buy a whole new waredrobe cuz I dropped so many sizes and they are mostly new. 

Complete stranger call me a c_nt , first day here in the grocery store...long story, but I am beginning to see that not only are fat girls ridiculed, but thinner gals aren't treated better necessarily. There are haters out there and I never thought I would be treated poorly because I care for myself. I am getting attention from guys too, but I can't say that I like this attention and that I am prepared to deal with it...it gets trying at times, plus I have been working so much. 

I have been contemplating lately and hanging out in the AR lounge as a way to escape... My diet has been terrible tooand I am getting upset stomach. I feel like I need a vacation, but can't get away now. 

As far as my immediate plan for this thread...not sure at this moment. I am feeling a bit stressed about alot of crap in my life, but I also know that this too shall pass!!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hope you get better real soon. Glad you have been hanging out here a lot, you definitively helped me through my lazy period. If I may suggest perhaps you can start logging your diet and try to get that balanced. I know that when the diet is not in check I feel like crap. No need to starve since you are at goal weight but try to eat clean at least M-F and I know you will be feeling better. PM me if I can help in any way.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ thanks. I am feeling better everyday, but did get a little sick with chest cold and sinus so I have had alot of time to think about a direction for myself. 

Been thru a lot in the past year. and just found out that I can't lift as much weight as would like, so I am going to work with light weights and zero in on form. and then focus on diet in October right before the holidays  :Big Grin: 

got some big goals for next year  :Smilie:  I feel great about this plan!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I have committed to the 2013 Tough Mudder so it will give me focus and a challenge. I am recruiting others to join me, but some aren't interested after they watch the video and others think I am crazy and perhaps they are right  :Big Grin:  

I was surprised when I went out yesterday and ran my "training hill" on 3.8 mile course straight thru. I haven't run in 8 months so I was very very very happy about that! 

All is good and plan to jump on the scale, measure and pics - it has been too long! Cheers!!!

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR that tough mudder looks like my kind of thing. I've done a triathlon but this looks a lot cooler. You have peaked my interest.

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I have committed to the 2013 Tough Mudder so it will give me focus and a challenge. I am recruiting others to join me, but some aren't interested after they watch the video and others think I am crazy and perhaps they are right  
> 
> I was surprised when I went out yesterday and ran my "training hill" on 3.8 mile course straight thru. I haven't run in 8 months so I was very very very happy about that! 
> 
> All is good and plan to jump on the scale, measure and pics - it has been too long! Cheers!!!



AWESOME!!
my gf just did the mudder and Color races...looks insane fun!!

your sure to have a BLAST!! post pix!  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> I have committed to the 2013 Tough Mudder so it will give me focus and a challenge. I am recruiting others to join me, but some aren't interested after they watch the video and others think I am crazy and perhaps they are right  
> 
> I was surprised when I went out yesterday and ran my "training hill" on 3.8 mile course straight thru. I haven't run in 8 months so I was very very very happy about that! 
> 
> All is good and plan to jump on the scale, measure and pics - it has been too long! Cheers!!!




wwwwwwwwooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! love it, time to grind!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR that tough mudder looks like my kind of thing. I've done a *triathlon* but this looks a lot cooler. You have peaked my interest.


more impressive. BTW, Tough Mudder doesn't do chips. It isn't a race against time!!!




> AWESOME!!
> my gf just did the mudder and Color races...looks insane fun!!
> 
> your sure to have a BLAST!! post pix!


pics in a year sexy...by then, I should be RIPPED! 




> wwwwwwwwooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! love it, *time to grind!*


yeh, and u know just how much I luv to run - NOT!

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR how are things going?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR how are things going?


thx for asking. I've been working too much and so stressed out right now and barely able to workout and stressing about that. It should be just temporary : ) 

THOSE DANG BAD HABITS (like emotional eating and fast food) came back after a year and a half so I realized what was happening and started to focus on DIET and eat alot (cottage cheese, lean protein, tons and tons of veggies). I am just trying to keep the scale from moving up right now. Sweets are calling my name...like a drug right now. 

I have a little 5K run coming up so I really need to focus. 

BTW...recruiting for the ToughMudder and I have a few men on my team : ) The gals are backing out after they watch the video : (

----------


## bikeral

Keep at it I know you will do well. Next week I signed up for a mini Tough Mudder called Rebel race. only 5k but they have similar obstacles. You really got me into this.  :Wink/Grin:  For the Tough Mudder in Oct I've recruited a few guys from work at at least 1 trainer from my gym.

----------


## RaginCajun

> thx for asking. I've been working too much and so stressed out right now and barely able to workout and stressing about that. It should be just temporary : ) 
> 
> THOSE DANG BAD HABITS (like emotional eating and fast food) came back after a year and a half so I realized what was happening and started to focus on DIET and eat alot (cottage cheese, lean protein, tons and tons of veggies). I am just trying to keep the scale from moving up right now. Sweets are calling my name...like a drug right now. 
> 
> I have a little 5K run coming up so I really need to focus. 
> 
> BTW...recruiting for the ToughMudder and I have a few men on my team : ) The gals are backing out after they watch the video : (



life seems to get in the way sometimes, and that is when you really need to focus! get back in the gym and running, it will help out some with the stress. you know after doing this a while that diet is pretty much the most important aspect of this lifestyle. tell them gals to tighten up!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*"BTW...recruiting for the ToughMudder and I have a few men on my team : ) The gals are backing out after they watch the video : (*  "
my quote buttons not working...

this is funny cuz all my gals laughed at me and said "pass" when I FB posted about the zombie run and than later told them about the Spartian and tuff mudder lol (pvssys, all um lol)

im def not in shape for the tuff mudder~ unless i could walk it lol 
fingers crossed you can find some poeple to join you sweetie !


and i hear ya about the old habbits *uggg* lol but you will push through it fo'sho

----------


## gymaddict1234

Your comments aren't welcome here..

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^^You need to learn some manners or your time here will be very short lived. We DO NOT speak to female members that way.

----------


## Times Roman

what the fuk?

would you really speak to a lady like that in person? i sure as sh1t hope not! then why would you do that here?

I'm thinking apologies are in order..........

----------


## Back In Black

For me, that should be an immediate ban. GGR, ignore this tool!

----------


## milky01623

What a complete idiot!!!!!!! What gives you the right to even breathe the same air as decent living people you sound like stone age man!!

----------


## gymaddict1234

Im sorry for any childish comments ive made, Im only a one brain celled fool........

Yes you are but im glad to see you apologise at last...

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Your comments aren't welcome here..



baaahahaha a...umm this is *HER thread* ya #$%^&^%$# .... its YOUR comments thats are not allways welcome here

----------


## SexySweetheart

boooooo yeaaaaa lol free beer at the finish line  :Wink: 


and a 48 hour death race next year lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *"BTW...recruiting for the ToughMudder and I have a few men on my team : ) The gals are backing out after they watch the video : (*  "
> my quote buttons not working...
> 
> this is *funny cuz all my gals laughed at me and said "pass"* when I FB posted about the zombie run and than later told them about the *Spartian and tuff mudder* lol (pvssys, all um lol)
> 
> im def not in shape for the *tuff mudder~ unless i could walk it lol* fingers crossed you can find some poeple to join you sweetie !
> 
> and i hear ya about the old habbits *uggg* lol but you will push through it fo'sho


I think they can't get past the mudd...it's only temporary. Tuffmudder is not a timed event, so u can walk. and there are all kinds of events out there anymore - i luv the challenge and the companionship! 




> Keep at it I know you will do well. Next *week I signed up for a mini Tough Mudder called Rebel race. only 5k but they have similar obstacles.* You really got me into this.  For the Tough Mudder in Oct I've recruited a few guys from work at at least 1 trainer from my gym.


how this go?

[QUOTE=00ragincajun00;6074639]life seems to get in the way sometimes, and that is when you really need to focus! get back in the gym and running, it will help out some with the stress. you know after doing this a while that diet is pretty much the most important aspect of this lifestyle. *tell them gals to tighten up![/*QUOTE]

lead horse to water but can't make em drink! hahaha

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Your comments aren't welcome here..


Dang - Not sure what the addict said for Sgt Hartman, SteM, milky01623, Times Roman and Sexy to hit my thread and Matt to mop up the mess so quickly! I missed the nasty comments and they must of been bad for you all to not reply with quote! 




> ^^^^You need to learn some manners or your time here will be very short lived. We DO NOT speak to female members that way.





> For me, that should be an immediate ban. GGR, ignore this tool!





> What a complete idiot!!!!!!! What gives you the right to even breathe the same air as decent living people you sound like stone age man!!





> what the fuk?
> 
> would you really speak to a lady like that in person? i sure as sh1t hope not! then why would you do that here?
> 
> I'm thinking apologies are in order..........





> baaahahaha a...umm this is *HER thread* ya #$%^&^%$# .... its YOUR comments thats are not allways welcome here

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> U bunch of gay dicks , ur all probably virgins, look at u all lol ****in jokers go suck dick


ummm, hate to be the one to point this out, but you used the the d word twice in the same sentence.....anyway, lets everyone welcome gymaddict123 to the boards since he doesn't seem to have any friends yet!! :Welcome:  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## SexySweetheart

^^ lol awww ggr, such a good girl  :Wink:

----------


## Metatron

Wow all I have to say is wow, who says that

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I have been contemplating lately and hanging out in the AR lounge as a way to escape.. but I also know that this too shall pass!!!!


WHAT? ( note: Edited for comic relief.....)

----------


## bikeral

GGR, I am out of the loop for a few days and I missed the action in your thread. Well glad to see the ass was dealt with quickly. 

Anyway hope all is going well for you. Rebel Race is this Saturday, I'll let you know how it goes and maybe post a muddy pic.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR, I am out of the loop for a few days and I missed the action in your thread. Well glad to see the ass was *dealt with quickly.* 
> 
> Anyway hope all is going well for you. Rebel Race is this Saturday, I'll let you know how it goes and *maybe post a muddy pic*.


really, i went out with girl friends last friday and missed the action too....and all it proves is that there are 5 times as many nice people on this board then the OP : )))))

pics or it didn't happen!!! (I picked that up in the AR lounge  :Wink/Grin:  )

----------


## --->>405<<---

dad gummit GGR im gonna have to stop by here more often! u get all the action!!! LOL

----------


## tbody66

Truly a happening thread. I am so pleased for all your progress and prayerful for your stress with all you are experiencing in health/life/emotional changes and challenges. You are a lovely person and you are loved you have support here, but everyone needs support in the real world as well. Find a good church home and maybe a gym and I believe you will be blessed and pleasantly surprised with finding the right folks who accept you as you are and encourage you in acheiving your goals, not putting theirs onto you.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^ nice Tbody......especially the last sentence.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> WHAT? ( note: Edited for comic relief.....)


hey SMe. Miss ya and know that u are doing well! congrats on YOUR accomplishment  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Truly a happening thread. I am so pleased for all your progress and prayerful for your stress with all you are experiencing in health/life/emotional changes and challenges. You are a lovely person and you are loved you have support here, but everyone needs support in the real world as well. Find a good church home and maybe a gym and I believe you will be blessed and pleasantly surprised with finding the right folks who accept you as you are and encourage you in acheiving your goals, not putting theirs onto you.


 All is well. just dealing with a cranky shoulder pain and cranky people  :Smilie:  nice to have u back and you are doing well!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR, I am out of the loop for a few days and I missed the action in your thread. Well glad to see the ass was dealt with quickly. 
> 
> Anyway hope all is going well for you. Rebel Race is this Saturday, I'll let you know how it goes and maybe post a muddy pic.





> dad gummit GGR im gonna have to stop by here more often! u get all the action!!! LOL


yeh, not sure what got into this person I didn't even know. 

i am hoovering betwen 135-138 and happy with that. mini toughmudder comin up, shoulder is cranky - cortisone wore off, which is probably a blessing. Gonna try to warm up the shoulder and hopefully not reinjure. Then onto shoulder rehab and maintaning diet for next few months and then start fresh in New Year traning for the toughmudder. I have been doing research on supplements, like joint support to maximize performance. 

Looking forward to the next chapter!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

August pic

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^^^ With all due respect, daaayumn!  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Looking fantastic GGR  :7up:

----------


## milky01623

> August pic


Looking rather dishy if I may say so ggr

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^^^ With all due respect, daaayumn!





> Looking fantastic GGR





> Looking rather dishy if I may say so ggr


Thx! I'm a work in process!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RaginCajun

check out them hot legs, and those calves!!! maintaining until the new year? keep us updated!

----------


## SexySweetheart

*IMPRESSIVE lady!!!* 



*love the wedgies!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> check out them hot legs, and those calves!!! maintaining until the new year? keep us updated!


Very kind of you to not mention my soft spots : ) I have to take a brief hiatus to take care of some unfinished biz, so to speak. 




> *IMPRESSIVE lady!!!* 
> 
> 
> 
> *love the wedgies!


So so sweet of you. 

I owe you the "shoe porn" - been very busy for me lately...but will post em to your shoe porn thread as soon as I get a pedicure...hahahahahahaha  :Smilie:

----------


## AXx

Looking good little lady. Thanks for all the encouragement you have given me. Let me apologize for not being here and giving you the same. Carry on and keep up the good work.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Looking good little lady. Thanks for all the encouragement you have given me. Let me apologize for not being here and giving you the same. Carry on and keep up the good work.


Thanks for stopping in.... I don't post as often as I once did and I got a fair share of encouragement when I started. It's important that we help those who are helping themselves PLUS I learn something new from other's threads...including a 9 point caliper reading  :Big Grin:

----------


## AXx

> Thanks for stopping in.... I don't post as often as I once did and I got a fair share of encouragement when I started. It's important that we help those who are helping themselves PLUS I learn something new from other's threads...including a 9 point caliper reading


Ye ma'am we do. Keep up the good work. In regards to your tough mudder thread I would love to do that but my knee doesn't want me too. There is a warrior dash in sept in Nashville I would like to attend but don't think my knee will allow me. I'm only 30 and my joints ache like my grandpa use to describe.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

we do what we can 3J....I can't lift that much, but we r still walkin and not 6 ft under! cheers!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i have a major first to share....I FINALLY acted on what Gbrice recommended over a year ago  :Smilie:  and FACE MY FEARS.......i went to the testosterone tavern at the gym yesterday- kind of like an exploratory visit  :Smilie:  

I didn't have a routine, just dabbled here or there and I am so sore today. I feel it in my back, obliques, quads, hamstrings mainly thanks to my new best friend....Mr Smith Machine....gosh, so much easier to do lunges! 

And no, I didn't grunt. LOL

----------


## RaginCajun

> i have a major first to share....I FINALLY acted on what Gbrice recommended over a year ago  and FACE MY FEARS.......i went to the testosterone tavern at the gym yesterday- kind of like an exploratory visit  
> 
> I didn't have a routine, just dabbled here or there and I am so sore today. I feel it in my back, obliques, quads, hamstrings mainly thanks to my new best friend....Mr Smith Machine....gosh, so much easier to do lunges! 
> 
> And no, I didn't grunt. LOL



bout damn time woman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yes you did grunt, i heard you! or was it ........................................



glad to see that you are jumping into something new. your body is going to reap the benefits!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

My booty stopped screaming today.....and I really really liked the soreness from lifting. It goooooooooooddd  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR, Happy friday. Sounds like you got a good workout in.

----------


## AXx

> My booty stopped screaming today.....and I really really liked the soreness from lifting. It goooooooooooddd


From squats? Im still limping from legs 3 days ago, I might have overdone it!!! Keep it up girl

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR, Happy friday. Sounds like you got a good workout in.


I don't know if it was good, but I was sore! 




> From squats? Im still limping from legs 3 days ago, I might have overdone it!!! Keep it up girl


I didn't do any squats, and I didn't do anything intentional...cuz I don't know what I am doing....BUT I DID SOMETHING and my LEGS were feeling it! 

I notice not even in strength and form right to left and today I lifted after an hour of spinning so wasn't nearly as strong so I did what I could. It's all good.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

day one of my 6 week rest period so I will have to watch my food intake very closely since i can't do any cardio and lifting. 

will have some time to read all the nutritional info on the boards! LOL

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR, thanks for pulling my log out of hibernation. Is this a forced rest period?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ yes. i overtrained and am paying for it, esp shoulder and an ankle. can't lift any weight with arm and can;t run so time for a little surgery and rehab.

my body feels loose already  :Tear:

----------


## bikeral

That sucks! Hope you get better soon.

----------


## milky01623

> ^^^ yes. i overtrained and am paying for it, esp shoulder and an ankle. can't lift any weight with arm and can;t run so time for a little surgery and rehab.
> 
> my body feels loose already


Hope you get better soon ggr

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That sucks! Hope you get better soon.





> Hope you get better soon ggr


thank you!!! 
a little retail therapy made me feel better today...new platform sandals and pair of lucky jeans  :Wink/Grin:  

i may be broke by the time the shoulder HEELS opps i meant HEALS...hahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> thank you!!! 
> a little retail therapy made me feel better today...new platform sandals and pair of lucky jeans  
> 
> i may be broke by the time the shoulder HEELS opps i meant HEALS...hahahaha


more shoe porn! i bet sexy will venture here soon!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I saw in OP thread that 405 uses 5 x LMB as a rough estimate for maintenance calories. I am trying to put together a plan to maintain my weight during a period of time that I cannot workout. I am an easy gainer and have been eating 5 small meals.

1. 15 multipler apply for gals? 
2. what is a macro split for maintenance for a girls. given our generally higher bf%, would you recommend 50/30/20 for maintenance given that i can't workout, or go to a to 60/20/20?
3. depending on your response to #2, would you recommend the use of hi protein shakes that are low in carb & fat, esp if have to increase protein???

----------


## --->>405<<---

1. Cute shoes (and i dont notice them a lot!)

2. Rough maintenance: LBM x 15 (are u gonna be doing cardio?)

3. 50/30/20 should be ok IMO

4. No matter what im doing i try to make sure my protein shakes are low in carbs and fat. If i want carbs and fat ill Eat oats and almonds (and suggest u do the same  :Smilie: )

5. How long is it gonna be where u cant work out?

----------


## Back In Black

> more shoe porn! i bet sexy will venture here soon!


Agreed! On the show porn at least!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> 1. Cute shoes (and i dont notice them a lot!) *That makes 4 of us (you, RC, SteM and GGR)! Seriously, i luv platform heels and I luv spinning - the 2 vices I will admit too : )*
> 
> 2. Rough maintenance: LBM x 15 (are u gonna be doing cardio?) *walking only, which I do not consider cardio. BTW no incline neither...doctors orders. I calculated by LBM at 109 using a formula for a 5'4" woman and i estimate my bf% between 18 - 20%. do you think 1600 is high considering i can't w/out..BTW...i sit on my butt most of the day at work.* 
> 
> 3. 50/30/20 should be ok IMO *plz let me know if i need to change this based on response to 2.*
> 
> 4. No matter what im doing i try to make sure my protein shakes are low in carbs and fat. If i want carbs and fat ill Eat oats and almonds (and suggest u do the same ) *i do this now  my shakes are very low in carbs and fat. i stay away from almonds, cuz they eat up my fat grams in a hurry - i don't have as much wiggle room as a BB dude : )* 
> 
> 5. How long is it gonna be where u cant work out? *5 more weeks, outpatient surgery required 6 weeks off. I am also rehabing my shoulder with a few exercise, but no weights. I have an appt with orthopedic to remove a bone chip from my ankle and look at the shoulder. The shoulder is really painful. Aleve (sp?) doesn't seem to be helping.*


*my responses in bold. appreciate the guidance. this past week was hard on my bank account and my body is feeling sooooo loose. i hate not being able to workout. 

Any thank you both for the help!!!*

----------


## --->>405<<---

how many cals have u been eating lately? for how long u been eaten em? what have been the results? what have ur exercise routine lookd like?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I came off a 6 month treatment plan in June and my diet was out of my control during this time. Meds made me weak, anemic and sick so I was trying to get myself stabilized in months of July/August. *Needless to say, I haven't been keeping track for months.* Just prior to treatment, I reworked this as my cutting plan for workout days Total Daily: 1543 cal/171P/101C/35F; on Non Workout days i would delete Pre & Post WO Carbs. Combine Pre and Post work out meals into yogurt and protein shake mix. 

I don't think 1600 calories will be kind to me. BTW I am 5'4" and currently at 137 and carry my excess in my tummy, not my booty or hips and I posted a most recent pic in post 604. I estimate my bf at 18 - 20%. 

Here is my cutting program for workout days Calories/g P/g C/ g F

Meal 1 Breakfast - 300/29/34/6
Wake up – 16 oz coffee with dry creamer
½ c oats with stevia and cinnamon
½ c 99% egg whites
½ c 2% cottage cheese

Meal 2 Snack – 189/16/4/4
1/2 c cottage cheese 2%
dash of cinnamon and stevia 
2 fish oil caps
1 c broccoli 

Meal 3 Lunch - 364/42/13/10
6 oz grilled skinless chic breast
Mixed Leafy Salad with balsamic dressing
2 fish oil caps

Meal 4 Pre WO –160/11/15/4
6 oz 0%f fage yogart with stevia and cinnamon
½ med sweet potato with cinnamon

Meal 5 Post WO – 260/28/30/4
Met-Rx Protein plus shake-1 scoop
½ c oats

Meal 6 Dinner- 271/45/4/4
6 0z tilapia (or other fish but not salmon)
6/7 Asparagus spears grilled (pam and drizzle of EVOO and fresh garlic)

----------


## --->>405<<---

first of let me say nice pic! u are a very attractive woman..  :Smilie: 

at 137lbs 20%bf u have 109.6lbs LBM

109.6 x 15 = 1644cals (rough maintenance)

BMR: 1443cals

IMO a good starting place for u would be 1500cals

u could do 50/30/20 and adjust down to 60/20/20 if necessary. IMO 60/20/20 wont hurt u if u run it rite off the start. thats 150 less cals coming from carbs.. it can be a bit tuff to stick to because of hitting the high protein can be challenging for females ive seen. 

the bright side is 5 weeks is not that long. 5 months and u could do some damage but IMO even if ur diet is not perfect theres not enuff time to do any major damage. also i recommend u monitor urself closely. tape measurements can be a good way to keep track of ur proportions without the potential for errancy as with calipers  :Smilie: 

good job on ur diet! ur food choices look very good!

1500cals
50/30/20
187g pro
112g carbs
33g fat

1500cals
60/20/20
225g pro
75g carbs
33g fat

did u have shoulder surgery? i had shoulder surgery 2yrs ago and managed elliptical after the first week. i just used the stationary handles. i realize this may not be possible for u cuz there are many difft things that could be wrong with ur shoulders that were not wrong with mine and do not recommend going against ur docs advice.  :Smilie: 

walking can be fine for cardio IMO especially if its done fasted at a brisk pace. try to keep ur HR above 120BPM. u may wanna increase the duration and frequency (if possible) for the next 5 weeks.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

thank you for your time. I didn't have the shoulder surgery yet and trying to avoid it, but the shoulder must be fixed soon and before I start training for tough mudder in January. I had a girly procedure and doc says nothing but walking and no lifting more then 10 lbs for 6 weeks. unfortunately, I cannot do fasted cardio in the AM. it's too dark and dangerous for me to be out at 4 am walking about. I only have 30 min for lunch so I walk after work before meal 5. 

Last year i was running 1600 cal and not loosing another ounce so I will start with approx 1500 cal and 50/30/20 split with the following adjustments: 
push the 1/2 c down to 1/3 c for breakfast and PWO shake
increase protein shake scoop from 1 to 1.5. 

I will go back to weekly weigh in and measuring and a progress pic. That should keep me on track and will adjust in another week or so. I also measured my food portions to make sure I am not over estimating the portions. If I don't watch, I can gain weight very quickly and I really don't want to. I feel so much better being fit and active. 

Perhaps I need to buy a pair of calipers rather then a new pair of heels. probably a better investment and cheaper. I have never priced a pair of calipers.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

calipers range from like 10$ up to 400$ (the ones i have)..

sounds like u have it well in hand!  :Smilie: 

when u gonna do weigh in and stuff?

----------


## bikeral

GGR Congrats on winning recognized member this month. You have been spreading your cheer for a while and deserve to win.

 :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> GGR Congrats on winning recognized member this month. You have been spreading your cheer for a while and deserve to win.


im not very observant..  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> calipers range from like 10$ up to 400$ (the ones i have)..
> 
> sounds like u have it well in hand! 
> 
> when u gonna do weigh in and stuff?



BTW, everything i learned about eating right, i learned on this site from knowledgeable members, like u!!!  :Wink/Grin: 
400$ ...6 - 10 new platform pumps or 1 caliper..... :Hmmmm: ....1 cheapo calipers and 9 new stilettos...now we talking LOL

i like wednesday, middle of the week for measurements and scale. pics on the weekend. 

i walked 7 miles at 16 mph...not enuff to get my heart rate into a fat burning mode for any sustained period (no comparison to my beloved spinning class : )




> GGR Congrats on winning recognized member this month. You have been spreading your cheer for a while and deserve to win.


awhhh thanks...but i was not expecting it...and I always see OP I think are deserving : )




> im not very observant..


i see u have a new avy. if I didn't know what u look like now, I not so sure I be taking advice from the dude in your new avy...just sayin ; )

----------


## RaginCajun

Hey there ms fancy shoes! Congrats on winning! 

I know it wasn't enough to get your rate up but 7 miles is 7 miles!!!! Just think of the calories you burned! Here is something that you need to ask your doc, can you walk on the treadmill with pumps!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hey there GGR! Whatever contest you won, Congrats! Keep it up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey there ms fancy shoes! Congrats on winning! 
> 
> I know it wasn't enough to get your rate up but 7 miles is 7 miles!!!! Just think of the calories you burned! Here is something that you need to ask your doc, can you walk on the treadmill with pumps!



doc said yes, but gym said it was too dangerous!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey there GGR! Whatever contest you won, Congrats! Keep it up!


thx for stopping in....and i miss u here  :Tear:  can u stay a little longer next time chickie poo?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

STATUS UPDATE

weighed in on Wednesday at 137.4 (incomparison to 135.2 on june 2nd)
measurements are same at neck, upr arm, chest, rib cage, waist, booty, upr thigh, above knee and calf.
measurments increased by .5 in my tummy roll so I gained those extra pounds all in my freakin worst spot. SURPRISE...NOT!

I am not eating to my macros, not walking enuff and spent too time shopping....so i need to get back to the basics. I know what I need to do but this past week wasn't my best effort. I have a vacation scheduled for the fall...a swim suit destination....so I have got to focus so I don't embarrass myself in a bikini! 

I have noticed that I am not eating all of meals 1 and 2 which seems to get me messed up later in the day.
weekly goal 1 - eat to the plan
weekly goal 2 - walk at least 5 days per week for total of 35 miles
weekly goal 3 - drink more H20

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey GGR thought id chek and see how it was going? U gained 1/2" in tummy on diet we came up with in 1 week?

----------


## bikeral

Hey GGR stick with your plan. Looking good in a bikini is good incentive.

----------


## AXx

Checking in sista!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hey GGR thought id chek and see how it was going? U gained 1/2" in tummy on diet we came up with in 1 week?


Negative. I hadn't measured in 3 months and in the past week I have been bad.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Negative. I hadn't measured in 3 months and in the past week I have been bad.


Gotcha. Well try to be good this week. At least with ur diet that is..  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Gotcha. Well try to be good this week. At least with ur diet that is..


i weighed myself when i got in which i know is so silly...but i was down almost a half a pound from Wednesday...silliness...but then i made a protein shake with my new blender and haven't eaten anything bad yet. i am thinking tuna fish and a salad for dinner. 

going to a concert 2morrow night and will probably get sloshed. yup...2 glasses of wine should do it! i will save my carbs for the event  :Smilie:  

i will be good next week...thinking bikini, bikini, bikini.....

----------


## RaginCajun

> doc said yes, but gym said it was too dangerous!!!


understandable




> thx for stopping in....and i miss u here  can u stay a little longer next time chickie poo?


same here




> i weighed myself when i got in which i know is so silly...but i was down almost a half a pound from Wednesday...silliness...but then i made a protein shake with my new blender and haven't eaten anything bad yet. i am thinking tuna fish and a salad for dinner. 
> 
> going to a concert 2morrow night and will probably get sloshed. yup...2 glasses of wine should do it! i will save my carbs for the event  
> 
> i will be good next week...thinking bikini, bikini, bikini.....


i love bikinis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> understandable
> 
> 
> 
> same here
> 
> 
> 
> i love bikinis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Back In Black

Good job I'm cutting, you've just put me right off me supper!

----------


## RaginCajun

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126616"/>


Hahahaha! She needs to call a plumber ASAP!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Hahahaha! She needs to call a plumber ASAP!


whats worse is it looks like theres a tan line below the buttcrack with 2 or 3 inches of buttcrack thats actually tanned meaning she spends a fair amt of time with a couple inches of buttcrack showing.. LOL..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good job I'm cutting, you've just put me right off me supper!


u r so welcome  :Smilie: 




> Hahahaha! She needs to call a plumber ASAP!


I think SHE is THE PLUMBER!!! would u like me to pass on her number for your plumbing needs???? ROTFLMAO




> whats worse is it looks like theres a tan line below the buttcrack with 2 or 3 inches of buttcrack thats actually tanned meaning she spends a fair amt of time with a couple inches of buttcrack showing.. LOL..


and u Sir, did quite an analysis with measurement in inches and analysis of time in the sun, buttcrack measurements....goog job 405....attention to details  :Smilie:  (i missed those finer points!)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

a few tooooooo many glasses of wine last nite and it didn't help that I hadn't eaten that much to eat during the day. needless to say, i will be starting 2morrow with my eating plan. i cooked my fish and chic and rice and egg whites...so ready to go for the rest of the week!

----------


## bikeral

just caught the plumbers bikini bahahaha

----------


## AXx

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126616"/>


Looking good girl.
Keep up the good work. 

How are things. Good?

----------


## milky01623

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=126616"/>


Where'd ya find me sister?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Looking good girl.
> Keep up the good work. 
> 
> How are things. Good?





> Where'd ya find me sister?


oh no AXx....that pic is of milky's sista who might be a plumber by day!  :Smilie: 

started today. i seem to not be as hungry after a weekend off and start eating breakfast later in the day - too late to get that metabolism going and then skip over the afternoon snack. Should be better tomorrow since I ate my dinner at a "normal" time. 

weighin and measure on Wednesday. i am not expecting any dramatic changes - up or down!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> oh no AXx....that pic is of milky's sista who might be a plumber by day! 
> 
> started today. i seem to not be as hungry after a weekend off and start eating breakfast later in the day - too late to get that metabolism going and then skip over the afternoon snack. Should be better tomorrow since I ate my dinner at a "normal" time. 
> 
> weighin and measure on Wednesday. * i am not expecting any dramatic changes - up or down*!


considering ur limitations id take that as an accomplishment  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> oh no AXx....that pic is of milky's sista who might be a plumber by day! 
> 
> started today. i seem to not be as hungry after a weekend off and start eating breakfast later in the day - too late to get that metabolism going and then skip over the afternoon snack. Should be better tomorrow since I ate my dinner at a "normal" time.
> 
> weighin and measure on Wednesday. i am not expecting any dramatic changes - up or down!


Sounds like maintenance to me chicka!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weigh in this morning down half pound since last Wed. I'll take it considering I didn't stick to macros over weekend and did not walk at all. I keep thinking about that bikini which helps me in evenings when I am most vulnerable to mis-eating. 
I can do this!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Weigh in this morning down half pound since last Wed. I'll take it considering *I didn't stick to macros over weekend* and *did not walk at all.* I keep thinking about that bikini which helps me in evenings when I am most vulnerable to mis-eating. 
> I can do this!!!


 : 1106: 

 :Smilie:  (j/k)

----------


## bikeral

You can do it !  :Wink/Grin:  Go GGR

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ i am doing this and diet is okay. 
ankle update...looks like I am headed for surgery (date TBD) on the ankle to remove a bone chip which is stuck in the tendon. i explained to the orpodetic dr that I need him to make me better so I can get back to my lifestyle...working out, running, extreme obstacle courses and my stilettos...just to make sure we were on "the same page".  :Wink/Grin: 

meantime, been better this week with diet....looking forward to wednesday weigh in  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Looking good with the diet. Sorry to hear about the ankle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ thanks Al...gotta get repaired so I can start training soon. : ) Shoulder is next. But it is all good. I would rather have the issues that come from working out then those that come with not working out. 

And I did well this weekend although, perhaps fell short on total calories...i just wasn't that hungry. appetite seemsl lower since I am not working out.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Maaan, injuries sure do suck. . . . Good luck!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i was supposed to weigh and measure this morning, but slept in a little too long after going out Tuesday nite to support a dear friend by participating in a charity benefit. It was a fund raiser for a good cause, however, the 2 glasses of wine and "bar food" wasn't exactly within my macros. my whole eating cycle was off yesterday. I ate a late breakfast, late lunch and wasn't hungry until late in the evening. no surpise that i didn't hit my macros.  :0icon Ohmygod:

----------


## RaginCajun

> i was supposed to weigh and measure this morning, but slept in a little too long after going out Tuesday nite to support a dear friend by participating in a charity benefit. It was a fund raiser for a good cause, however, the 2 glasses of wine and "bar food" wasn't exactly within my macros. my whole eating cycle was off yesterday. I ate a late breakfast, late lunch and wasn't hungry until late in the evening. no surpise that i didn't hit my macros.


You sound like me, hahaha! But only two glasses, you showed some reserve! Are you still walking with your stilettos?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Maaan, injuries sure do suck. . . . Good luck!


yes, they do! 




> You sound like me, hahaha! But only two glasses, you showed some reserve! Are you still walking with your stilettos?


i know, we could be related with all our bad cheats. Stilettos, ummmm YES. I don't own a single pair of flats and proud of it  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i weighed in about a pound higher then last wednesday but all measurements the same. 

i wore a size 2 shirt in to work today and a guy called me slender and then thin. nothing wrong with that  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> i weighed in about a pound higher then last wednesday but all measurements the same. 
> 
> i wore a size 2 shirt in to work today and a guy called me slender and then thin. nothing wrong with that


well go head woman!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ hahahahaha....secretly i think the size 2 is really a 4 but i am still good with it!  :Wink: 


I can't wait to get back to the gym. I am hooked on great workout, sweat and all! LOL

----------


## bikeral

How's it going GGR. How long till you are back in the gym?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ 2 more weeks and then i go on that bikini vacation....so i am thinking about hiting the tanning salon hard LOL.....everyone looks better with a tan in a bikini, even our female plumber bikini gal looks better in a tan. ROTFLMBO!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> ^^^ 2 more weeks and then i go on that bikini vacation....so i am thinking about hiting the tanning salon hard LOL.




Nice, I need a vacation. . . From what I don't know :Smilie: 

I still never hit a tanning bed, just stick to the ol' fashioned way - baking in the sun.

----------


## --->>405<<---

Tanning bed is a must! Love the tanning bed!

----------


## Tx89

> tanning bed is a must! Love the tanning bed!


x2!!

----------


## bikeral

> ^^^ 2 more weeks and then i go on that bikini vacation....so i am thinking about hiting the tanning salon hard LOL.....everyone looks better with a tan in a bikini, even our female plumber bikini gal looks better in a tan. ROTFLMBO!!!


Its also nice not to have to worry about burning. Used the tanning bed a few weeks before I went to Spain in May and had no burns while at the beach. I usually get sunburn and need to control time in sun while on vacation.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ i will have to start soon. Ordered the new bikinis from VS so pressure's on!

----------


## Brick

Knew you had a thread somewhere! Keep up the good work!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Knew you had a thread somewhere! Keep up the good work!


Thx and I am a work in progress  :Smilie:  Need to lift more weights to get to my goal but it will happen!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

STATUS UPDATE. 

Started using myfitnesspal and lost the pound I gained last week. I really like this app. 

Bestest news......I AM GOING TO THE GYM TODAY to *SPIN.* OMGosh. I am so dang happy! I am gonna be so sore tomorrow. Can't wait  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> STATUS UPDATE. 
> 
> Started using myfitnesspal and lost the pound I gained last week. I really like this app. 
> 
> Bestest news......I AM GOING TO THE GYM TODAY to *SPIN.* OMGosh. I am so dang happy! I am gonna be so sore tomorrow. Can't wait


great to hear! enjoy!

----------


## bikeral

> STATUS UPDATE. 
> 
> Started using myfitnesspal and lost the pound I gained last week. I really like this app. 
> 
> Bestest news......I AM GOING TO THE GYM TODAY to *SPIN.* OMGosh. I am so dang happy! I am gonna be so sore tomorrow. Can't wait


That is fantastic news. Really glad you are feeling better.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> That is fantastic news. Really glad you are feeling better.


i didn't end up spinning but did tan. big nite for me! LOL. 

my plans for spinning were b4 i meet with surgeon. i would rather have no luck then my luck. i know i am not being punished, but sure feels like it some days. i've had better days. some days just suck. today is one of those days. 

anke mri results back and need surgery; trying to get into the orthopedic for the shoulder and found out today i need another surgery to correct the correction that didn't correct. like i said, had better days. but there is a bright side - i should be down a few pounds. lost my appetite and lots of tears. i am being tested.

----------


## bikeral

> i didn't end up spinning but did tan. big nite for me! LOL. 
> 
> my plans for spinning were b4 i meet with surgeon. i would rather have no luck then my luck. i know i am not being punished, but sure feels like it some days. i've had better days. some days just suck. today is one of those days. 
> 
> anke mri results back and need surgery; trying to get into the orthopedic for the shoulder and found out today *i need another surgery to correct the correction that didn't correct*. like i said, had better days. but there is a bright side - i should be down a few pounds. lost my appetite and lots of tears. i am being tested.


Hmm I think I got that. 

Hope the sunny days come soon.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ thx AL! i had my pity party and now it's over. a little perspective goes a long way that plus SPIN CLASS and a TAN. luv fasted spinning. yayyyyy!!!!

i stole out of 405's playbook and tweaked my macro % to 55P/25C/20F but my new fitness budy pal keeps telling me i am NOT HITTING my PROTEIN grams. and a guy friend suggest I need to add more PROTEIN POWDER (i just cannot chew that much protein in a day). I added Vanilla flavored protein powder into my morning coffee....it is so good!!! i love it. it 's like one of those 8$ coffee drinks w/out all the sugar and fat. omgosh, why did i not think of this earlier!

i have a few days until vacation and i am going to tan and spin everyday. Spin bothered my ankle a bit so i am going to wrap it next time  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Glad to hear that GGR. I've never tried the coffee like that. I've been drinking it black these days.

Just had 2 FULL recipes of Protein Blueberry pancakes. Gonna roll out to the backyard now.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ must be really good all - u bulking guys luv the protein pancakes!!! i just had sushi and couldn't stop. i am waiting for the rice bloat!  :Smilie:  LOL

let me know what u think of the protein coffee if u happen to try it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^^ must be really good all - u bulking guys luv the protein pancakes!!! i just had sushi and couldn't stop. i am waiting for the rice bloat!  LOL
> 
> *let me know what u think of the protein coffee if u happen to try it!*


i will be happening to try it and i will def let u know!  :Smilie:  i dont know why i never thought of it either. i need to get some vanilla protein powder! i LLLOOOVVVEEE my am coffee! sometimes i go to the store and buy another cup but its not as good as the kind i get from home. i grind my own. 8oclock coffee

does the protein powder mix in well? maybe cuz its hot? typically when i make a protein drink i have to shake it to get it smoothe. i cant see myself shaking my coffee. also i suppose it thickens it a bit like maybe one of those cappuccinos from the store?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> i will be happening to try it and i will def let u know!  i dont know why i never thought of it either. i need to get some vanilla protein powder! *i LLLOOOVVVEEE my am coffee!* sometimes i go to the store and buy another cup but its not as good as the kind i get from home. i grind my own. *8oclock coffee*
> 
> does the protein powder mix in well? maybe cuz its hot? typically when i make a protein drink i have to shake it to get it smoothe. i cant see myself shaking my coffee. also i suppose it thickens it a bit like maybe one of those cappuccinos from the store?


i luv coffee too and is one of the few things i will not give up! i like 8 oclock too and grind my own on the weekends. during the week i drink the crappy stuff at work  :Frown:  

protein powder mixes OK and it does thicken. i would be willing to shake my coffee, but i don't mind the lumps too much. i just scoop em out with a spoon...so much better than creamer...sooooo much better and thirlled to be getting in the protein!!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ ill be trying some when i get home from work today..  :Smilie: 

i suppose i shoulda said my wife grinds my coffee. while shes fixing all my other food in the am  :Smilie:  im either asleep or doing cardio..

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^^ ill be trying some when i get home from work today.. 
> 
> i suppose i shoulda said my wife grinds my coffee. while shes fixing all my other food in the am  im either asleep or doing cardio..


let me know what you think and if you figure out a way to rid the lumps...

BTW. your wife is a saint  :Smilie:  and i am a phy*chic* blahahahahahaha

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ ill be trying some when i get home from work today.. 
> 
> i suppose i shoulda said my wife grinds my coffee. while shes fixing all my other food in the am  im either asleep or doing cardio..


These wife things,

I need to find one!

Lucky man!

----------


## RaginCajun

Looks like you are getting serious with ya diet again, go head!

You are probably going buy new skirts, in which, you will need new shoes! 

Sounds like a win/win!

----------


## --->>405<<---

well GGR the coffee didnt work out too well. my wife got a big laugh at me. remember where i said u mite be able to shake the coffee? uh... yeh.. that doesnt work! i put the coffee in a big tupperware container (the nice kind with the 4 fold down sides with rubber seals) and started shaking. immediately there was a whooshing sound and coffee shot out all 4 sides and all over me and the floor and in the air! my wife got a great view and laughed and laughed at me  :Smilie: 

needless to say the protein didnt mix well so i had to pour the coffee thru a strainer into my cup. i added my creamer and sweetener but i think some of the protein made it in there. tastes really good! 

back to the drawing board!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ oh my  :Frown:  how about a blender? let's try that!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> ^^^ oh my  how about a blender? let's try that!


ding ding ding ding ding! we have we have a winner!  :Smilie:

----------


## mockery

best thing to do is press your coffee in one of those little espresso things, do 36 grams of ground coffee (course) and spit into two different shot glasses (18g shot ins each) The amount of water you will use is the equivalent of the two shot glasses. chill the night before, and either shoot back the shot before fasted cardio or add it to your shaker cup. Protein will break up fine in it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ we have an option! thx mockery!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Looks like you are getting serious with ya diet again, go head!*
> 
> You are probably going buy new skirts, in which, you will need *new shoes*! 
> 
> Sounds like a win/win!


yes i am...i see u been to the lounge???? 

it's boot season!!! hahahaha. any reason to stop into DSW is all right by me.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

okay, need some help with math and my bf%. a reliable source tells me i am lets say 18% bf at 135 lbs. so that's 24.3 lbs of ugly fat! 

405 would show 135 x .18 = 24.3 lbs of fat  :Smilie:  
so that mean 135-24.3 = 110.1 LBM right??? 
so for me to get to 14% bf. i take 110.1 x 1.14 = 126.2 lbs as my desired goal 
so that means I need to loose 8.8 lbs of fat or 135 - 126.2 = 8.8 

ok. how we gonna do this?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> okay, need some help with math and my bf%. a reliable source tells me i am lets say 18% bf at 135 lbs. so that's 24.3 lbs of ugly fat! 
> 
> 405 would show 135 x .18 = 24.3 lbs of fat  
> so that mean 135-24.3 = 110.1 LBM right??? 
> so for me to get to 14% bf. *i take 110.1 x 1.14 = 126.2* lbs as my desired goal 
> so that means I need to loose 8.8 lbs of fat or 135 - 126.2 = 8.8 
> 
> ok. how we gonna do this?


GGR this may be an opportunity to learn something from u! where did u come up with this formula? it looks like u took ur LBM and multiplied it times the number 1 and added ur desired bf% in decimal form to the end of the (1) to calculate ur desired weight at 14%bf? is this correct?

so if u wanted to be at 10% would u multiply ur LBM (110.1) x 1.10 to find ur weight at 10%?? this would be interesting as it has always twisted my brain into a pretzel  :Wink: 

ahh i get it! cool! cuz the (1) is 100% or ur LBM and the .14 accounts for ur allowed fat mass.. LOL

yes i would say ur math is correct! i just woke up and have to do cardio. will chek in a little later. u need to cut 8.8lbs fat.. :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> GGR this may be an *opportunity to learn something from u! where did u come up with this formula?* it looks like u took ur LBM and multiplied it times the number 1 and added ur desired bf% in decimal form to the end of the (1) to calculate ur desired weight at 14%bf?* is this correct?*
> 
> so if u wanted to be at 10% would u multiply ur LBM (110.1) x 1.10 to find ur weight at 10%?? this would be interesting as it has always twisted my brain into a pretzel 
> 
> ahh i get it! cool! cuz the (1) is 100% or ur LBM and the .14 accounts for ur allowed fat mass.. LOL
> 
> yes i would say ur math is correct! i just woke up and have to do cardio. will chek in a little later. u need to cut 8.8lbs fat..


i like that i was able to pass on some of my MAD MATH skills to you!!! and your analysis if CORRECT. i could have calculated the 14% and then added to the LBM but means more math. bahahahahahaha...yukie! 

yes, i need to rid myself of 8.8 lbs mostly centered around my tummy. got little fat anywhere else!

----------


## bikeral

How is everything going these days. Injuries, training, diet? Vacation coming soon?

We will miss you here  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^^^ i am scheduling my doctor's appt and shifting into vacation mode. i did get to spin this week which makes me very very happy and been watching the diet closely since new swimsuits showed up...hahahaha. I will be leaving shortly for a much needed break from phones, computers and alarm clocks. so looking forward to the rest!!! i'll be back  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Back. Been bad. Feeling full. Lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

Hey ggr good to see u  :Wink:

----------


## bikeral

> Back. Been bad. Feeling full. Lol


Welcome back. We miss you!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Howdy Girl~ Hope all is well......keep up the good work as you are a pro!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Weighed in and gained 5 pounds. Even tho I hate that scale, knowledge is power. I need to tighten it up. Fun over!!! I plan to focus on diet cuz I will be down for awhile. Soooo I get to see just how much I can accomplish with diet only. This should be interesting.  :Smilie:

----------


## bikeral

Even when you think you did not bring back a souvenir you find out on the scale that you did. 

Well must enjoy life I'm sure that weight will be off soon enough.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> *Even when you think you did not bring back a souvenir you find out on the scale that you did*. 
> 
> Well must enjoy life I'm sure that weight will be off soon enough.


interesting concept...those all inclusive type souveniers (sp?) are the most expensive LOL

----------


## t-dogg

lol 2yr old thread.

----------


## Back In Black

> Back. Been bad. Feeling full. Lol


And didn't it feel good? For a while, at least :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> lol 2yr old thread.


Yeah. It's called my log. ; ). I started at about 30 % bf and am down to 18 now, like to get down to 14. I am a work in progress. Would like to get down to 14% bf but plagued by injuries and now surgeries. Appreciate u stoppin by.  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> And didn't it feel good? For a while, at least


Actually I enjoyed every bite and every sip but I hate myself now. I really do feel better thinner. These 5 pounds make me feel so blahhhhhh. I think the secret is to never let the weight gain get too far out of control. 5 lbs is easier to losse then 40!!! I feel so fat. Weird. I feel as fat now as I did when I was heavier. I guess I have accepted a new thinner me after 2 years. Reason to celebrate. I'll have crystal lite in my water. Hahahaha

----------


## t-dogg

> Yeah. It's called my log. ; ). I started at about 30 % bf and am down to 18 now, like to get down to 14. I am a work in progress. Would like to get down to 14% bf but plagued by injuries and now surgeries. Appreciate u stoppin by.


Didnt see that in the title. I only read the first page and last. It has alot of pages, had me confused how i missed it.

Congratulations thought. Its great seeing people changing there life for the better.

Ill be watching this now. Did you post pictures?  :Smilie:

----------


## SlimmerMe

> Actually I enjoyed every bite and every sip but I hate myself now. I really do feel better thinner. These 5 pounds make me feel so blahhhhhh.* I think the secret is to never let the weight gain get too far out of control. 5 lbs is easier to losse then 40!!! I feel so fat. Weird. I feel as fat now as I did when I was heavier. I guess I have accepted a new thinner me after 2 years.* Reason to celebrate. I'll have crystal lite in my water. Hahahaha


DITTO! could not have said it better......amazing actually.....just amazing......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am so glad you are back! 




> DITTO! could not have said it better......amazing actually.....just amazing......

----------


## GirlyGymRat

here are two pics taken a year appart, second one being the most recent. 



ironic, scale weight is only 6 lbs less. i am at 18% bf now. looking to lose another 8 pounds of fat, which should take me to 14%. I would be happy with that, i think!

Dang injuries have me on a holding pattern at the moment. I  :Madd:  injuries. 




> Didnt see that in the title. I only read the first page and last. It has alot of pages, had me confused how i missed it.
> 
> Congratulations thought. Its great seeing people changing there life for the better.
> 
> Ill be watching this now. Did you post pictures?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Halloween candy all over the office so i have been (quietly) hissing at it all week! 

2 lbs to go and will have lost that 5 lb souvenior I brought back from vacation LOL Much harder too cut with restrictive workout. Later this week i will find out how significant the injury to the shoulder and if i need surgery on it...gosh, i hope not....if i can rehab the shoulder, i would like to get that ankle surgery done ASAP, since the recovery will be at least 2 months or so i have been informed. i think i have learned, the hard way, a valuable lesson about proper warm up and rest.

----------


## bikeral

> here are two pics taken a year appart, second one being the most recent. 
> 
> 
> 
> ironic, scale weight is only 6 lbs less. i am at 18% bf now. looking to lose another 8 pounds of fat, which should take me to 14%. I would be happy with that, i think!
> 
> Dang injuries have me on a holding pattern at the moment. I  injuries.


We may need a bikini pic to really see the dif  :Wink: 

Seriously though you look great in both pics.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thx al but I want more!!! I am not content. I struggle with the tummy and will post bikini after hit 14.

Unfortunately will be awhile bcuz i need shoulder surgery too. Torn rotator cuff. Yup. Suspicions confirmed and I am lining up both surgeries. Ankle then shoulder as soon as unassisted weight on foot. My estimation is I won't see the inside of the gym until June. I don't see alternatives to surgery.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thx al but I want more!!! I am not content. I struggle with the tummy and will post bikini after hit 14.
> 
> Unfortunately will be awhile bcuz i need shoulder surgery too. Torn rotator cuff. Yup. Suspicions confirmed and I am lining up both surgeries. Ankle then shoulder as soon as unassisted weight on foot. My estimation is I won't see the inside of the gym until June. I don't see alternatives to surgery.


damn!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it tight woman!

----------


## bikeral

> Thx al but I want more!!! I am not content. I struggle with the tummy and will post bikini after hit 14.
> 
> Unfortunately will be awhile bcuz i need shoulder surgery too. Torn rotator cuff. Yup. Suspicions confirmed and I am lining up both surgeries. Ankle then shoulder as soon as unassisted weight on foot. My estimation is I won't see the inside of the gym until June. I don't see alternatives to surgery.


Slow and steady... I know you have had many injury issues. Hope for speedy recovery. Just keep the mind happy and the rest works itself out.


Personally I am hoping to reach my goals when I am 50. That 2.5 years away still.

----------


## RaginCajun

you may want to look into some TB-500, TimesRoman swears by it and i am tryin it as well.

tooo early for me to tell if it is working and many ailments to mend

just something you may want to research

----------


## SlimmerMe

Lookin' pretty darn good to me GGR! Like I said, you are a pro.

----------


## t-dogg

Two thumbs up!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

ya'll thx. what you don't see is my SMILE! you all so kind!




> Two thumbs up!





> damn!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep it tight woman!





> Lookin' pretty darn good to me GGR! Like I said, you are a pro.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Slow and steady... I know you have had many injury issues. Hope for speedy recovery. Just keep the mind happy and the rest works itself out.
> 
> 
> Personally I am hoping to reach my goals when I am 50. That 2.5 years away still.


Al - I don't know what your goals, and you r lookin great!!! You should be very pleased with your results! 

AND i couldn't wait to tell you.........I LOST MY SOURVENIR.............YAYYYYYYY!! 

So i am with Mr Master doing some sideways stepping to work the obliques and i noticed this little muscle bulge or body divit on my back under my arm pit in the reflection of the mirror. *i fell in luv with that little guy.* I never seen it before and could get seriously hooked on that kind of definition.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I would *love to hear your results*, cuz my first "sports injury" surgery is later this month. Someone told me VAR helps too??? But hard to find good VAR i guess?????? 




> you may want to look into some TB-500, TimesRoman swears by it and i am tryin it as well.
> 
> tooo early for me to tell if it is working and many ailments to mend
> 
> just something you may want to research

----------


## Back In Black

Hey GGR, your surgery today? If so, jolly good luck to you :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

t/y. Doc says went well but I don't have any pics from the OR! LOL  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

> t/y. Doc says went well but I don't have any pics from the OR! LOL


glad to see ya survived!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## SlimmerMe

She's out! And back!

----------


## Back In Black

> t/y. Doc says went well but I don't have any pics from the OR! LOL


Ha ha, good luck with your recovery.

----------

